# Clima do Algarve, que futuro ?



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2007 às 21:40)

Brevemente, vou publicar a caracterização do clima na região algarvia, onde numa região pequena existe grandes variações do clima, só isso que eu posso dizer.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:47)

Da zona Oeste para Leste, da Costa para o Interior e da montanha para o vale, o Algarve é bastante variado.
Em 2003 ( antes da vaga maciça de calor) estive na ilha de Faro ( com 25 graus e alguma brisa marítima) e aquilo bastava andar uns 2  km, atravessando a Ria e estávamos em Faro com temperaturas na ordem dos 33,34 graus!
Penso que a ilha de alguma forma,na sua vertente sul, assemelha-se a um microclima de «Cabo», sendo mais ventosa e fresca enquanto na vertente norte, virada para o interior é mais quente ligeiramente e abriga Faro de alguma forma da humidade e vento do mar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2007 às 22:55)

O Algarve é a região mais meridional de Portugal Continental, limitado a Norte pelo Baixo Alentejo, a Oeste e a Sul pelo Oceano Atlântico e a Este pelo Rio Guadiana, ou melhor, pela Andaluzia(Espanha), tem de extensão 135 km de Oeste a Este e 40 km no sentido Norte-Sul.

A região é composta geológicamente, morfológicamente e pedologicamente pelo: Serra, Barrocal e Litoral.

o Algarve tem quatro serras: Espinhaço de Cão, Monchique, Caldeirão e de Monte Figo ou mais conhecida por Serro de São Miguel, o ponto mais elevado é na Serra de Monchique ( Fóia = 902 metros), a altitude média da região é cerca de 182 metros.

A região é dividida pelo Barlavento Algarvio (parte ocidental), Sotavento Algarvio (parte oriental) e a parte central que corresponde aos concelhos de Albufeira e Loulé.

*Precipitação*

O Algarve apresenta um clima do tipo mediterrânico, caracterizado pela existência de um semestre chuvoso que coincide com a estação fria e um semestre seco na época quente.
As zonas com maiores valores da precipitação anual são as montanhosas: a serra do Caldeirão,com um máximo de 1 621 mm, em Barranco do Velho, a 475 m de altitude, e a serra de Monchique com um máximo de 2 081 mm, em Monchique, a 465 m de altitude. A zona com valores mais baixos da precipitação anual é o litoral, com o mínimo de 230 mm, em Vila Real de Santo António, a 7 m de altitude.
Em termos médios, a precipitação anual varia entre 1 277 mm e 406 mm, com o valor médio ponderado de 653 mm para todo o Algarve.
No que respeita à variação mensal, cerca de 80% da precipitação ocorre no semestre húmido e 20% no semestre seco.
Em termos médios o mês mais chuvoso é o de Dezembro, com cerca de 17% da precipitação
anual, seguido dos meses de Novembro e de Janeiro, com cerca de 15% daquela precipitação.
Os meses menos chuvosos são os de Julho e Agosto, com menos de 1% da precipitação anual média, seguindo-se Junho e Setembro com, respectivamente, 2 e 3% daquela precipitação.

* TEMPERATURA*

No Algarve, a temperatura média anual situa-se entre 17 ºC, em Faro, e 15 ºC, em Monchique,apresentando uma variação regular ao longo do ano, atingindo os valores menores em Janeiro e os máximos em Agosto.
A amplitude térmica anual, que não é muito importante na região comparativamente a outras regiões do país, varia desde um mínimo de 6,3 ºC, no Cabo de S. Vicente, até um máximo de 16,5 ºC, em Ameixial.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 23:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Algarve é a região mais meridional a Sul de Portugal, limitado a Norte pelo Baixo Alentejo, a Oeste e a Sul pelo Oceano Atlântico e a Este pelo Rio Guadiana, ou melhor, pela Andaluzia(Espanha), tem de extensão 135 km de Oeste a Este e 40 km no sentido Norte-Sul.
> 
> A região é composta geológicamente, morfológicamente e pedologicamente pelo: Serra, Barrocal e Litoral.
> 
> ...



O Algarve não é a região mais meridional a sul de Portugal, mas sim e de longe, o Arquipélago da Madeira.
Quanto muito será o local mais meridional de Portugal continental.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2007 às 17:15)

Um estudo climático sobre a região algarvia muito interessante, onde é tudo muito bem explicadinho:

http://www.icn.pt/popnrf/Relatorio/1/5_ASP_FISICOS/57_Clima.pdf,


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 22:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um estudo climático sobre a região algarvia muito interessante, onde é tudo muito bem explicadinho:
> 
> http://www.icn.pt/popnrf/Relatorio/1/5_ASP_FISICOS/57_Clima.pdf,


Tá fixe sim sr.
Impressionante os níveis de insolação e de baixa precipitação!


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2007 às 12:29)

Sobre o "nosso" Algarve há a considerar 3 recordes nacionais (continentais) 1 europeu:

Sagres (o nosso finisterra) é o ponto de portugal continental com a menor amplitude térmica.

Sagres é o ponto de portugal continental onde é possível extrair mais energia eléctrica através do vento se considerarmos um ano normal.

A fóia (902m) é o ponto mais alto e simultaneamente mais próximo do mar do território continental. Existem pontos mais altos mas todos a mais de 23 Km da costa. 

A estação meteorologia de faro registou o maior salto da europa em aumento de temperatura máxima considerando apenas os registos válidos. Em 1975 o recorde de temperatura máxima foi 39.5º, em 2004 foi 44.3º


Um aspecto interessante seria ver o nº de dias de nevoeiro em faro que não permitem a circulação aérea...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2008 às 22:49)

Mais um estudo sobre o clima no Algarve e as suas bacias hidrológicas.

http://www.ccdr-alg.pt/documentos/ambiente/recursos_hidricos/cdrom/Fase_I/Volume_III/parte_a.pdf


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2008 às 20:13)

Falou-se de uma variação entre 17 e 15 de média anual dentro do algarve, que me parece um tanto irreal...


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 14:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Brevemente, vou publicar a caracterização do clima na região algarvia, onde numa região pequena existe grandes variações do clima , só isso que eu posso dizer.




Boa iniciativa!! Para quando essa publicação?! Desde já ponho à disposição a minha contribuição, em especial no que toca às características no clima local aqui da zona


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 14:30)

Algarvio-- Fazer uma caracterizaçao climatica sozinho é muito complicado, pois tens varios sub-climas nesta regiao poderasa climatica que variam entre Clima temperado Maritimo/ Clima Sub-Tropical/ Clima semi-arido/ Clima de Montanha Sub-tropical(Foia) etc...

Não é facil... todos os anos os 'degraus climaticos' sofrem muitas oscilaçoes...

Mas força...


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 15:34)

Sim exacto, os padrões variam bastante, especialmente no que toca aos valores de precipitação junto à costa, podendo fazer alterar a classificação num ano. Mas axo que é um trabalho possível, especialmente se conheceres bem as várias zonas do Algarve, pelo menos é possível dar uma ideia das diferenças. Mas seria muito interessante, especialmente se houvesse contribuição dos vários algarvios aqui presentes das diferentes zonas com o conhecimento dos padrões locais, que esses dificilmente mudam (especialmente de ventos, temperatura e humidade)  Não hesites em pedir colaboração algarvio


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Estive a ver e a consultar dados e é preocupante a redução de chuva nos últimos 10 anos no Algarve.

Vejamos os dados de uma estação relativamente próxima da minha "Quelfes" e vejamos os anos hidrológicos de 1980 até agora.

Ano hidrológico ocorre entre 1 de Outubro a 30 de Setembro:

*Década 80*

1980-1981: 209 mm
1981-1982: 406 mm
1982-1983: 221.5 mm
1983-1984: 732 mm
1984-1985: 569 mm
1985-1986: 416 mm
1986-1987: 457 mm
1987-1988: 724.7 mm
1988-1989: 736.9 mm
1989-1990: 1240.5 mm

*Total:* 5712.6 mm

*Década 90*

1990-1991: 583.8 mm
1991-1992: 351.3 mm
1992-1993: 871.8 mm
1993-1994: 512.4 mm
1994-1995: 281.4 mm
1995-1996: 1165.4 mm
1996-1997: 649.4 mm
1997-1998: 831.8 mm
1998-1999: 249.3 mm
1999-2000: 462.7 mm

*Total:* 5959.7 mm

*Década 2000 - 2010*

2000-2001: 647.9 mm
2001-2002: 647.3 mm
2002-2003: 395.9 mm
2003-2004: 395.4 mm
2004-2005: 188 mm
2005-2006: 601.6 mm
2006-2007: 436.9 mm
2007-2008: 607 mm (1)
2008-2009: 236 mm (1)
2009-2010: --- (2)

*Total:* 4156 mm

(1)- Dados referentes à minha estação que é a mais próxima só cerca de 2.5 kms da estação de Quelfes do INAG

(2) - Falta os dados do próximo ano

Resumindo: O Algarve tem um défice de precipitação referente à década de 80 de 1556.6 mm e em relação à década de 90 de 1800 mm é assustador, e chover cerca de 1500 mm num ano é impossível, se acabarmos a década de 2000 - 2010 com cerca de 5000 mm, registou uma redução de 16% de precipitação só numa década em relação às duas anteriores.

Segundo o SIAM, cada vez mais a precipitação vai sendo mais escassa, mas esta década tem sido anormalmente seca, nem nos anos chuvosos a precipitação ultrapassou os 650 mm, o início da década de 80 foi relativamente seca, mas no final da década tivemos anos bastante chuvosos, na década de 80 e 90 tivemos um ano em que a precipitação ultrapassou os 1000 mm, nesta nem lá chegou perto quanto mais ultrapassar.

Alguém sabe dizer os anos em que houve El Nino e os que houve El Nina?
Para comparar se nos anos de El Nino a precipitação é mais intensa ou menos, e o mesmo aplica-se à El Nina.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Ago 2009 às 03:06)

olá...

Se até hoje e já em fase final desta década se regista uma redução de 16% nos valores da precipitação na região, poderá ser problemático até mesmo a curto prazo devido ao acumulo negativo que em termos de resposta às necessidades das populações, a única saída serão as reservas existentes, até que esgotem!
No entanto, as diferenças nos valores desde 1990 mostram que consoante os anos, alguns se podem considerar minimamente aceitáveis.

Bom, pelo menos por enquanto parece existir uma realidade diferente quando comparada com o sudeste espanhol onde muitas áreas anteriormente férteis com um regime pluviométrico que apesar de variável, apresentava até há poucos anos, valores também aceitáveis e que de alguma forma permitia a sustentabilização da região. Hoje a mesma sofre os efeitos negativos de viver à sombra das montanhas da Sierra Nevada qual barreira de condensação, o que levou ao surgimento de vastas áreas estéreis.


----------



## frederico (23 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

É preciso não sermos alarmistas.

A normal climatológica do início do século XX para Faro (não tenho a certeza se pertence ao período 1900/30 ou 1910/1930) apresenta valores médios anuais inferiores a 400 mm. Já a normal climatológica 1931/1960 apresenta também para Faro um valor de cerca de 460 ou 470 mm. A normal seguinte tem cerca de 524 mm.


----------



## frederico (24 Ago 2009 às 20:18)

Segundo o que ouvi de um metereologista espanhol, em regra, após verões quentes temos outonos chuvosos na Andaluzia... mas o nosso Outono climatológico pelo Algarve só começa em Outubro...


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2009 às 23:18)

Esta década tem sido anormalmente seca em todo o país, não só no Algarve. E haverá regiões com reduções percentualmente maiores às do Algarve. Lamentavelmente..







Tinha ideia que 2000 ou 2001 tinha sido um dos anos mais chuvosos de sempre e afinal nem foi nada de especial. Dos 8 anos mais secos de sempre, 5 deles tiveram lugar nos últimos 10 anos 2005, 2007, 2006, 1998 e 2008. Se o próximo outono for seco, este ano no mínimo vai para o top 10 dos anos mais secos.


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2009 às 15:49)

Ao nível percentual, penso que até é o Interior norte e centro que está a ficar mais seco. Embora seja no noroeste que ao nível de precipitação quantitativa, a quebra seja maior. Há uns tempos vimos isso, com quebras de -500mm em algumas zonas de Gerês de 1940 até 2000.

O ano hidrológico de 2000-2001 é que foi extremamente chuvoso. Segundo o INAG caíram mais 576,5mm do que seria normal. O que faz desse ano hidrológico um dos mais chuvosos de sempre. Não sei qual foi o mais chuvoso.

O problema é que 2000 começou muito seco. Em Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março praticamente não choveu. E em 2001, de Junho para a frente praticamente não choveu mais. Ou seja, toda a precipitação se resumiu ao Outono de 2000, e Inverno e inicio da Primavera de 2001 (nesse mês de Março foi quando caiu a Ponte de Entre-os-Rios, e em Viana do Castelo caíram mais de 600mm).
Como o ano hidrológico vai de 1 de Outubro a 30 de Setembro, toda a precipitação extrema ficou nesse período, fazendo desse ano hidrológico um dos mais chuvosos de sempre.


----------



## DRC (25 Set 2009 às 18:12)

*O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

A quantidade de precipitação que ocorre na região algarvia (e não só) é cada vez menor, apenas ocorre quando por sorte se dá algum aguaceiro/trovoada. Estudiosos afirmam que o Algarve deverá dentro de poucos anos tornar-se um deserto, qual é a vossa opinião?


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 21:19)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



DRC disse:


> A quantidade de precipitação que ocorre na região algarvia (e não só) é cada vez menor, apenas ocorre quando por sorte se dá algum aguaceiro/trovoada. Estudiosos afirmam que o Algarve deverá dentro de poucos anos tornar-se um deserto, qual é a vossa opinião?



Não acho muito provável, tanto climatologicamente como geograficamente que isso acorra.
Em relação ao Algarve se vir a transformar num deserto, acho sim que se poderá transformar numa zona muito seca de Portugal, mas nunca um deserto, pois não é caso para tanto...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

O típico abuso algarvio, que acham que são sempres os piorzinhos... Isso é praticamente (mas não totalmente) impossível.


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2009 às 21:40)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> O típico abuso algarvio, que acham que são sempres os piorzinhos... Isso é praticamente (mas não totalmente) impossível.



Depende sempre da ideia que tens daquilo que te parece um deserto. Concelhos com Mértola e Alcoutim tem em média 7 e 5 habitantes por Km2. Só uma pequena parte do deserto são dunas e areia. 

A produtividade agrícola dos terrenos da zona baixa do Guadiana é praticamente nula naturalmente devido aos planos loucos de Oliveira Salazar que meteu na cabeça dele e de muita gente que o Alentejo podia ser o celeiro de Portugal. As campanhas do trigo dos anos 30 e 40 são para mim talvez o maior desastre ambiental da agricultura portuguesa.

Alcoutim é mesmo o concelho com menos habitantes em todos os concelhos de Portugal Continental porque é impossível bater a ilha do Corvo.






Só outra curiosidade (acho que já escrevi isto em algum lado), Barcelos tem mais freguesias que o Algarve inteiro, apesar de ter 4 vezes menos população e corresponder a 8% da área do Distrito de Faro.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:44)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Agreste disse:


> Depende sempre da ideia que tens daquilo que te parece um deserto. Concelhos com Mértola e Alcoutim tem em média 7 e 5 habitantes por Km2. Só uma pequena parte do deserto são dunas e areia.
> 
> Alcoutim é mesmo o concelho com menos habitantes em todos os concelhos de Portugal Continental porque é impossível bater a ilha do Corvo.
> 
> Só outra curiosidade (acho que já escrevi isto em algum lado), Barcelos tem mais freguesias que o Algarve inteiro, apesar de ter 4 vezes menos população e corresponder a 8% da área do Distrito de Faro.



Seja qual for o sentido que demos à palavra "deserto", o Algarve não é a região que tem mais probabilidades de o ser.


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Seja qual for o sentido que demos à palavra "deserto", o Algarve não é a região que tem mais probabilidades de o ser.



Sem dúvida, absolutamente de acordo.
As pessoas têm que viajar mais e conhecer melhor o seu país.
Existem zonas bem mais secas que o Algarve em Portugal e com solos em «pior» estado.


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



belem disse:


> Sem dúvida, absolutamente de acordo.
> As pessoas têm que viajar mais e conhecer melhor o seu país.
> Existem zonas bem mais secas que o Algarve em Portugal e com solos em «pior» estado.



Já agora podias dizer quais são essas zonas. Da próxima vez sempre podia saber onde ficam...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Agreste disse:


> Já agora podias dizer quais são essas zonas. Da próxima vez sempre podia saber onde ficam...



Vale do Côa, Vale do Guadiana, Ilhas Desertas e Selvagens (estas já o são),...


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Agreste disse:


> Já agora podias dizer quais são essas zonas. Da próxima vez sempre podia saber onde ficam...



No Alto Douro há alguns locais que apresentam valores de precipitação baixíssimos, mesmo abaixo dos 300 mm, no limiar do clima desértico.
Nas Ilhas Selvagens os valores são ainda mais baixos, sendo já desérticos e em torno dos 150mm.
Em alguns recantos quentes da Bacia do Tejo Interior também podem ter valores muito baixos. Pelo menos o défice hídrico devido às altíssimas temperaturas e insolação, deve tornar o ambiente muito árido e austero.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

O Algarve pouco a pouco caminha para lá e o litoral vai ser um oásis, se no interior é a desertificação, a fuga da população para o litoral, a desflorestação devido aos incêndios na Serra do Caldeirão e de Monchique. Alguns devem pensar quando se fala em deserto que é dunas, areia e camelos, mas existem muitas formas de deserto. Se tivessem alfarrobeiras e desde de 2004 as receitas que eu tenho obtido têm descido para cerca de 50% ou mais, neste ano cheguei aos 55& de quebra de lucro em relação aos anos em que ocorria precipitação em valores médios, a falta de chuva já começa a secar algumas alfarrobeiras, mas se calhar é só da imaginação dos algarvios porque na realidade o Algarve não tem nenhuma seca, o Algarve não vai transformar-se num deserto se falarmos só do litoral claro que não, mas agora do interior algarvio claro que é uma hipótese e cada vez mais vai ganhando terreno não é só imaginação mas sim a realidade, o Agreste deu um exemplo Alcoutim não tarda ninguém vive lá, se isso não é deserto, ou não sei o que é deve ser quando houver camelos.

Pena é que muitos portugueses só pensam no Algarve no sol e na praia e só olham para isso, desde que tenham água quando vêm da praia está mesmo excelente, que importa o resto, não importa porque só pensam em sol e praia. Para a semana temos um fim de semana prolongado quantos não virão ao Algarve dar um mergulho ainda está sol e calor e a água do mar ainda está quentinha.

Tanto criticam os algarvios, mas quando chove critica-nos quando dizemos que não chove critica-nos na mesma, e não basta ir tão longe basta recuarmos ao Inverno passado e quantos não criticaram a mim e ao Aurélio por dizemos que o Inverno foi uma seca, vinha logo algum pessoal dizer que erámos exagerados e não sei mais quantos. Eu que saiba a estação de Faro é aquela que tem 281 mm e a que tem menos precipitação a nível nacional podem comprovar através do IM, se calhar é também o IM a inventar.

Não é Aurélio, quantas vezes no Inverno passado criticaram nós os dois?


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2009 às 01:29)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Olhando para as médias de precipitação, há zona muito mais secas que o Algarve, e com verões mais quentes. Vale do Guadiana, Tejo Internacional, Douro Interior, Vale do Coa, Vale do Sabor, Vale do Agueda... O litoral algarvio e o nordeste estão na maioria das estações acima dos 500 mm, longe de valores como os registados em Almeria, Murcia ou Salamanca.

Agora a questão dos solos é diferente. Estão cada vez mais compactados e erodidos, e isso sim vai conduzir a curto prazo a uma paisagem mais árida.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 09:55)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Porque amigo *Algarvio1980* nós somos uma estância de férias em que as pessoas apenas se lembram de nós no Verão !!

Alguns membros aqui do Forum no Inverno esquecem-se que existimos e por isso é preciso é que eles tenham um bom Inverno porque nós aqui é bom é que tenhamos bom tempo para irem para a praia ... ou virem aqui passar o fim de semana !!

É simples nem nós podemos dizer que em termos globais o Inverno passado foi uma seca, porque portugal não é apenas o Sul nem os do Norte podem dizer que o Inverno passado foi muita fixe pela mesma razão.

Há que sermos flexíveis, mas tens razão passamos o Inverno inteiro a sermos criticados por estarmos a dizer "O INVERNO FOI UMA SECA NO SUL" !!

Além disso se tiraram as palas dos olhos (estilo clubite aguda) podem verificar até mesmo pelos dsdos do IM que o Inverno passado resumiu-se para os Norte ao mês de Janeiro. Os do Sul nem isso .... 

E isto já vem desde 2006 !! (unico ano ainda assim ... assim)


----------



## DRC (26 Set 2009 às 10:53)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Vale do Côa, Vale do Guadiana, Ilhas Desertas e Selvagens (estas já o são),...



Vale do Côa? Em que zona? mais para a foz do rio ou junto á nascente (nos Fóios, Sabugal)


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



DRC disse:


> Vale do Côa? Em que zona? mais para a foz do rio ou junto á nascente (nos Fóios, Sabugal)



Mais para a foz. A região de Foz Côa é sequérrima.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 11:22)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Porque amigo *Algarvio1980* nós somos uma estância de férias em que as pessoas apenas se lembram de nós no Verão !!
> 
> Alguns membros aqui do Forum no Inverno esquecem-se que existimos e por isso é preciso é que eles tenham um bom Inverno porque nós aqui é bom é que tenhamos bom tempo para irem para a praia ... ou virem aqui passar o fim de semana !!
> 
> ...



Este Inverno não foi nem uma seca no Sul nem uma grande emoção no Norte ou no Centro (esquecem-se sempre do Centro). Foi um Inverno normal, como já não acontecia há algum tempo.


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2009 às 11:24)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



DRC disse:


> Vale do Côa? Em que zona? mais para a foz do rio ou junto á nascente (nos Fóios, Sabugal)



Esse assunto já foi discutido já foi discutido noutro tópico. Até coloquei uma imagem com distribuição da precipitação na região do Côa.

Com menos de 300mm, o vale da ribeira de Massueime e também o vale do Côa.







http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/local-mais-seco-de-portugal-1408.html


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 11:44)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Dan disse:


> Esse assunto já foi discutido já foi discutido noutro tópico. Até coloquei uma imagem com distribuição da precipitação na região do Côa.
> 
> Com menos de 300mm, o vale da ribeira de Massueime e também o vale do Côa.
> 
> ...



nao tens esse mapa para outras zonas?


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Desculpem lá ... mas onde é que foi um Inverno normal no sul .... as precipitações no Algarve estiveram na média em Janeiro e ligeiramente abaixo do normal em Fevereiro ... e até ao momento temos cerca de 50% da precipitação anual (outubro - setembro), o que é isto tem de normal 

Mesmo vocês do centro e norte o único mês normal ou acima do normal foi Janeiro os restantos foram secos (Dezembro/Fevereiro e Março) .. apenas porque tiveram frio e neve !!
Quando se fala em Inverno seco .... fala-se em precipitação ou falta dela ... !!

Além disso quando digo Inverno ou outras pessoas, falamos em Outono/Inverno !!

E o burro sou eu ???

Olhem refrescem a memória ... 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAno=-1

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAno=-1

Realmente um ano normalissimo .... !!!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 11:57)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem lá ... mas onde é que foi um Inverno normal no sul .... as precipitações no Algarve estiveram na média em Janeiro e ligeiramente abaixo do normal em Fevereiro ... e até ao momento temos cerca de 50% da precipitação anual (outubro - setembro), o que é isto tem de normal
> 
> Mesmo vocês do centro e norte o único mês normal ou acima do normal foi Janeiro os restantos foram secos (Dezembro/Fevereiro e Março) .. apenas porque tiveram frio e neve !!
> Quando se fala em Inverno seco .... fala-se em precipitação ou falta dela ... !!
> ...



O que eu vi neste Inverno é que a precipitação foi próxima do normal no geral em Portugal, sendo inferior nas regiões do interior e sotavento algarvio e superior no litoral centro e barlavento algarvio. Logo, no Algarve esteve próximo da média.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 11:59)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



frederico disse:


> Olhando para as médias de precipitação, há zona muito mais secas que o Algarve, e com verões mais quentes. Vale do Guadiana, Tejo Internacional, Douro Interior, Vale do Coa, Vale do Sabor, Vale do Agueda... O litoral algarvio e o nordeste estão na maioria das estações acima dos 500 mm, longe de valores como os registados em Almeria, Murcia ou Salamanca.



Este tópico é-me familiar, mas com alguns espaços pelos vistos ainda por preencher! 

A realidade do Algarve como provável deserto do ponto de vista climático não fica muito longe da que existe por exemplo na região de Almería em Espanha; paralelos como o consumo excessivo de água no litoral devido ao constante crescimento urbano sobretudo por complexos hoteleiros e sua elevada quantidade de m3 gasta no abastecimento de piscinas, não esquecendo os seus famosos campos de golfe na maioria dos casos com ineficientes sistemas de rega dos seus tapetes verdes, entre outros…

Como se sabe, para haver água doce no litoral a mesma terá de vir do interior esgotando a maioria das reservas ali existentes, isto tratando-se já de si uma região considerada semi-árida (exs: Regiões de Guadix e Deserto de Tabernas) porque apesar da existência de montanhas, tendo como referência a vizinha Sierra Nevada, serve apenas como barreira de condensação à distância cujos efeitos apenas se reflectem no caudal de alguns cursos de água que chegariam ao litoral, não fossem muitos deles na longa época estival secarem completamente!

Mesmo assim o precioso líquido continua a ser bastante utilizado também no vasto mar de plástico da região como mega horta em estufas que abastece vários Países Europeus (incluindo o nosso, claro) que até visto de satélite se destaca como algo não muito comum!






Os produtores que exploram estas áreas têm demonstrado a sua preocupação sobretudo nas estufas mais próximas do mar visto que a água doce oriunda das montanhas que antes captavam em suficiente quantidade, é cada vez mais escassa o que permite o livre acesso à água salgada do Mediterrâneo (com maior percentagem de salinidade que o Atlântico) e que esta penetre nos lençóis freáticos e desta forma tornar estes solos estéreis. 

No Algarve não existe um mar de plástico nem de perto com tais dimensões mas também não existe uma barreira de condensação como na Sierra Nevada.
Ainda que mais exposto á influência marítima, os seus baixos relevos, exceptuando um pouco a Serra de Monchique, orientados a sul e protegidos das massas de ar húmidas de NW passando pelo já de si bastante seco Baixo Alentejo, não reúne as necessárias condições que permitam a auto-suficiência cada vez mais exigente de um Portugal orientado para a cultura do sol mas com os pés na água!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Olha eu desisto .... não vale a pena !!

Mas também tens razão numa coisa .... este Inverno (Janeiro/Feveiro/Março) desde 2002/2003 foi o único que teve precipitação mais próxima do normal pelo menos no Norte e Centro, graças ao mês de Janeiro, mas no normal não foi de certeza !!
Por aqui que li no outro dia .. parece-me que desde a data referida os meses de Dezembro/janeiro tem sido sempre secos !!

Janeiro de 2009 no seu sentido global esteve na média ou ligeiramente acima da média, logo o trimestral não pode ter sido normal como disseste !!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Olha eu desisto .... não vale a pena !!
> 
> Mas também tens razão numa coisa .... este Inverno (Janeiro/Feveiro/Março) desde 2000/2001 foi o único que teve precipitação mais próxima do normal pelo menos no Norte e Centro, graças ao mês de Janeiro, mas no normal não foi de certeza !!
> Por aqui que li no outro dia .. parece-me que desde a data referida os meses de Dezembro/janeiro tem sido sempre secos !!



Em 2002/03 os valores da precipitação foram superiores ao normal no Inverno. Mas desde então que tinham sido sempre bastante inferiores ao normal.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 12:16)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Em 2002/03 os valores da precipitação foram superiores ao normal no Inverno. Mas desde então que tinham sido sempre bastante inferiores ao normal.



Já corrigi .... mas olha que este ano Inverno de 2009 que disseste ter sido normal, não foi ... não foi mesmo ... esteve foi mais proximo de se parecer um Inverno .....

Mas cheira-me que este ano teremos inverno


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2009 às 12:53)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem lá ... mas onde é que foi um Inverno normal no sul .... as precipitações no Algarve estiveram na média em Janeiro e ligeiramente abaixo do normal em Fevereiro ... e até ao momento temos cerca de 50% da precipitação anual (outubro - setembro), o que é isto tem de normal
> 
> Mesmo vocês do centro e norte o único mês normal ou acima do normal foi Janeiro os restantos foram secos (Dezembro/Fevereiro e Março) .. apenas porque tiveram frio e neve !!
> Quando se fala em Inverno seco .... fala-se em precipitação ou falta dela ... !!
> ...



Aqui também foi um ano bastante seco. A precipitação acumulada neste ano hidrológico foi pouco superior a metade daquilo que é normal. Todos os meses, com excepção de Janeiro, registaram valores de precipitação inferiores ao normal.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 13:59)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Dan disse:


> Aqui também foi um ano bastante seco. A precipitação acumulada neste ano hidrológico foi pouco superior a metade daquilo que é normal. Todos os meses, com excepção de Janeiro, registaram valores de precipitação inferiores ao normal.



Um ano seco? Fora do Algarve? Como é que isso é possível?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Já corrigi .... mas olha que este ano Inverno de 2009 que disseste ter sido normal, não foi ... não foi mesmo ... esteve foi mais proximo de se parecer um Inverno .....
> 
> Mas cheira-me que este ano teremos inverno



Precipitação neste Inverno:
294,6mm, normal de 361,4mm (82%).
Para mim é normal...


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Um ano seco? Fora do Algarve? Como é que isso é possível?



O valor médio anual aqui é de 758mm, este ano hdrológico, que está quase a terminar, leva pouco mais de 400mm. Por isso, um ano bem seco.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 14:49)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Dan disse:


> O valor médio anual aqui é de 758mm, este ano hdrológico, que está quase a terminar, leva pouco mais de 400mm. Por isso, um ano bem seco.



Eu sei, só estava a ironizar porque para alguns algarvios eles estão com uma seca enorme e o resto do país apanha com furacões todos os dias...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 14:50)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

N_Fig é mesmo teimoso .... mas mesmo ... mesmo teimoso !!

Epá porque não consulta os gráficos toda a gente aqui a dizer o mesmo e insistes ... insistes !!

o NOAA, O IM, o instituto hidográfico todos eles dizem que a precipitação esteve na média 50% abaixo do normal. No Norte choveu prai 70% do valor, mas na maioria do país choveu 50% do normal, incluindo Algarve !!

Vês um mes chuvoso e achas que tivemos um Inverno normal. Para se dizer que um Inverno é normal é preciso conhecer as médias ....

Já agora sabes qual a média nacional anual em termos de pluviosidade?
912.5 mm ...

Este ano que está a acabar encontrava-se nos 513 mm salvo erro ...
Isto não é quase metade do que é normal ... e já nem falo no Alentejo!!

No litoral alentejano até ao momemto chouveu cerca de 150 mm (entre Sines e a entrada do Algarve !!

E já agora 80% nessa região onde estás (acho que é dessa que estavas a falar) no Inverno eu não considero normal, porque isso é como se a média de 3 meses ouvesse um que não chovesse por isso é seco ou normal a seco melhor entendido !!!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 14:57)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Eu sei, só estava a ironizar porque para alguns algarvios eles estão com uma seca enorme e o resto do país apanha com furacões todos os dias...



Estás-te a contradizer ... primeiro dizes Inverno normal e agora estavas a dizer que estavas a ironizar !!
Tu é que estavas a dizer que tinhamos tido um Inverno normal em termos globais .... 

Agora estás a dizer que alguns algarvios estavam a dizer que estavamos com um seca enorme (no Algarve) e o resto do país com Furacões !!!

Decide-te então !!!
Inverno normal ou Inverno seco (globalmente)????
Ano hidrológico (outubro a setembro) normal ou seco, o 2 ou 3º mais secos dos ultimos 30 anos mesmo em termos globais?????????????????????????????


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2009 às 14:58)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Estás-te a contradizer ... primeiro dizes Inverno normal e agora estavas a dizer que estavas a ironizar !!
> Tu é que estavas a dizer que tinhamos tido um Inverno normal em termos globais ....
> 
> Agora estás a dizer que alguns algarvios estavam a dizer que estavamos com um seca enorme (no Algarve) e o resto do país com Furacões !!!
> ...



Sim, o que salvou o ano até agora foi Janeiro, se não fosse Janeiro a esta hora estariamos muito piores a nivel de seca.

Agora estamos de novo na "corda-bamba" se não chover em condições este Outono/Inverno ficaremos com uma grave ou muito grave situação de seca nas mãos.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> N_Fig é mesmo teimoso .... mas mesmo ... mesmo teimoso !!
> 
> Epá porque não consulta os gráficos toda a gente aqui a dizer o mesmo e insistes ... insistes !!
> 
> ...



É claro que estamos num período seco. Desde Outubro até Agosto choveram 533,1mm e deviam ter chovido 840mm (64%, portanto). Apenas na minha região, em Lisboa e no Gerês os valores são superiores a 80%. E em Faro e em Bragança são inferiores a 50%. Mas daí a dizeres que o Inverno foi uma seca e que há sítios do Alentejo com 150mm acumulados (segundo o IM os valores acumulados variavam entre os 280mm em Faro e os 1390 em Cabril) vai uma longa distância. E já agora a média nacional é de 882,1mm.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 15:11)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Estás-te a contradizer ... primeiro dizes Inverno normal e agora estavas a dizer que estavas a ironizar !!
> Tu é que estavas a dizer que tinhamos tido um Inverno normal em termos globais ....
> 
> Agora estás a dizer que alguns algarvios estavam a dizer que estavamos com um seca enorme (no Algarve) e o resto do país com Furacões !!!
> ...



Eu disse que o Inverno era normal. Eu estava a ironizar com a parte dos furacões, querendo dizer que alguns algarvios pensam que só eles é que estão em seca e o país está quase todo em seca.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> É claro que estamos num período seco. Desde Outubro até Agosto choveram 533,1mm e deviam ter chovido 840mm (64%, portanto). Apenas na minha região, em Lisboa e no Gerês os valores são superiores a 80%. E em Faro e em Bragança são inferiores a 50%. Mas daí a dizeres que o Inverno foi uma seca e que há sítios do Alentejo com 150mm acumulados (segundo o IM os valores acumulados variavam entre os 280mm em Faro e os 1390 em Cabril) vai uma longa distância. E já agora a média nacional é de 882,1mm.



Posso dizer qual é a estação !!

A vencedora é a estação de reliquias com 144.7 mm !!
No interior do alentejo e interior centro e norte ... sempre juntinho á fronteira com Espanha !! os valores variam desde os 211.7 de Martilongo e os 377.9 mm de Trás os Montes na Estação de Deilão (todos eles abaixo dos 50% do normal) !!

A média nacional é de 912.5 mm (não sei se é de 61-90, 71-00 ou outra ... porque o site do Instituto Hidrográfico não diz). Se essa que dizes ser de 882.1 for de 71-00 então é possível porque os meus cálculos de um estudo/leitura que tenho andado a fazer as décadas de 80 e 90 andam á volta desses valores.
Nesta década de acordo com o site (total confiança - associado com o IM) a média anda na volta dos 757,1 até ao momento, mas falta ainda cumprir um ano !!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Posso dizer qual é a estação !!



Eu sei qual é. É a de Relíquias do INAG. Mas se fores a ver os dados não fucionou entre Outubro e Dezembro e nos meses de Fevereiro e Março. Por isso é que o IM não a incluiu no seu relatório.
Editado: Esses 211,7mm de Martim Longo realmente estive a ver e a estação parece não ter falhado nenhum nenhum mês. Não sei porque o IM não a incluiu nos seus relatórios. A média 912,5mm deve ser 1961-90, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Eu sei qual é. É a de Relíquias do INAG. Mas se fores a ver os dados não fucionou entre Outubro e Dezembro e nos meses de Fevereiro e Março. Por isso é que o IM não a incluiu no seu relatório.



Pois isso não sabia ... mas devia andar na média do resto do Alentejo !!

E que já agora o Inverno não foi uma seca como tu dizes que eu disse ... e mesmo que tenha  dito ... não disse com a intenção de dizer que era uma seca ... mas sim que tinha sido seco e foi seco!!
Obviamente não com uma média inferior a 50% porque não foi mas sim mais se calhar na ordem dos 70% que eu considero seco ... 

Agora a tua interpretação de normal deve ser diferente da minha !!
Para mim considero normal entre os 90% e os 110% em relação á média!!

EDIT: a precipitação média é entre 40/41 e 97/98 daí surgirem os 912.5 mm ... encontrei dizia em baixo no mapa do site do INAG !!


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 17:40)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Segundo o relatório climatológico do IM referente ao ano 2008, a precipitação média anual para o Continente é *882,1mm*. Isto para o período 71-00.

Sobre o défice de precipitação neste ano hidrológico, nada como ir ao último relatório do IM (Agosto de 2009), e analisar o mapa:






Para a análise da precipitação foram utilizadas 43 estações do INAG e 50 do IM.


----------



## Levante (26 Set 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Bem, discussão acesa...! Mas isto é bom, leva à partilha de dados e aumento do conhecimento! 
Sei que sou suspeito, dado ser algarvio também, mas esotu inteiramente de acordo com o Algarvio e o Aurélio. Sejamos razoáveis, claro que deserto é um exagero, o único deserto da península ibérica é em Almeria. E não quer dizer que tenha dunas e camelos, mas a paisagem e os índices pluviométricos não enganam. Aliás, o local com pluviosidade mais baixa nem é o deserto de Tabernas como se poderia pensar, mas sim bem no litoral, no Cabo de Gata, com precipitações em torno dos 150mm se nao estou em erro. Lá só chove praticamente quando uma célula o atinge em cheio, chuvas associadas a sistemas frontais são praticamente inexistentes. A Serra Nevada e localização bem a SE da peninsula a fazerem das suas... É a única diferença em relação ao algarve, visto que a chuva em sistemas frontais para além de escassa é cada vez mais rara. E isto é um facto. E também é um facto que a tendência nestes ultimos anos tem sido para valores anuais miseráveis em Faro. O presente ano hidrológico vai ser um desastre certamente. Até mesmo nas cutoff parece ser cada vez mais dificil quantidades decentes. Temos o exemplo actual. E uma prova que isto não está "normal" foi a valente queda de água que tivémos em Agosto de 2007, nada habitual mesmo! Ou seja, um regime de chuvas cada vez mais irregular, esporádico e imprevisível, em particular no litoral. Típico de regiões secas. Já perdi a conta às viagens Lisboa-Olhão que fiz e, em dias de inverno de chuva generalizada, apanho sempre grandes cargas de água até ao Caldeirão ou até mesmo à via do infante. Aqui junto ao mar ou pinga apenas o o sol dá um ar da sua graça. Claro que isto nao é regra, mas a tendência está presente. E com a desflorestação intensa, ainda menos humidade há, mais um factor negativo. Outro factor que ainda ninguem referiu é a subida em latitude do Sahel - região semi-árida subsahariana. Está comprovado em estudos baseadas em observações de satélite que a vegetação está a subir mais para norte, ou seja, para o deserto. São ciclos, o Sahara já foi em tempo luxuriante floresta. Com a subida do Sahel, o Sahara necessariamente sobe também. E adivinhem quem está no caminho? Daí eu achar que todo este padrão que temos vindo a observar nos ultimos anos não é mero acaso. Como é lógico não vai haver areia e camelos, e também os indices pluviométricos não vão ser os de Cabo de Gata, mas já estão no tipo semi-árido, e a tendencia é para diminuir. E reforço mais isto para o litoral, onde os fenómenos convectivos são rarissimos. É apenas uma opinião. E não sou nada fatalista nem admirador de cenários catastróficos. Pelo contrário, sempre bastante céptico nas previsões que vejo e nos modelos, quer para chuva quer para calor, frio etc. MAS a tendência é evidente. (Esperemos que seja só um breve ciclo) A quem diz que não, aconselhava um passeio de carro pela serra do caldeirão (não basta a A2). Até crescem espontaneamente palmeiras-anãs


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 18:31)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aurélio disse:


> Pois isso não sabia ... mas devia andar na média do resto do Alentejo !!
> 
> E que já agora o Inverno não foi uma seca como tu dizes que eu disse ... e mesmo que tenha  dito ... não disse com a intenção de dizer que era uma seca ... mas sim que tinha sido seco e foi seco!!
> Obviamente não com uma média inferior a 50% porque não foi mas sim mais se calhar na ordem dos 70% que eu considero seco ...
> ...



Sim realmente a minha interpretação de normal é diferente, eu considero normal entre os 80% e os 120%.


----------



## belem (26 Set 2009 às 18:48)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Levante disse:


> Bem, discussão acesa...! Mas isto é bom, leva à partilha de dados e aumento do conhecimento!
> Sei que sou suspeito, dado ser algarvio também, mas esotu inteiramente de acordo com o Algarvio e o Aurélio. Sejamos razoáveis, claro que deserto é um exagero, o único deserto da península ibérica é em Almeria. E não quer dizer que tenha dunas e camelos, mas a paisagem e os índices pluviométricos não enganam. Aliás, o local com pluviosidade mais baixa nem é o deserto de Tabernas como se poderia pensar, mas sim bem no litoral, no Cabo de Gata, com precipitações em torno dos 150mm se nao estou em erro. Lá só chove praticamente quando uma célula o atinge em cheio, chuvas associadas a sistemas frontais são praticamente inexistentes. A Serra Nevada e localização bem a SE da peninsula a fazerem das suas... É a única diferença em relação ao algarve, visto que a chuva em sistemas frontais para além de escassa é cada vez mais rara. E isto é um facto. E também é um facto que a tendência nestes ultimos anos tem sido para valores anuais miseráveis em Faro. O presente ano hidrológico vai ser um desastre certamente. Até mesmo nas cutoff parece ser cada vez mais dificil quantidades decentes. Temos o exemplo actual. E uma prova que isto não está "normal" foi a valente queda de água que tivémos em Agosto de 2007, nada habitual mesmo! Ou seja, um regime de chuvas cada vez mais irregular, esporádico e imprevisível, em particular no litoral. Típico de regiões secas. Já perdi a conta às viagens Lisboa-Olhão que fiz e, em dias de inverno de chuva generalizada, apanho sempre grandes cargas de água até ao Caldeirão ou até mesmo à via do infante. Aqui junto ao mar ou pinga apenas o o sol dá um ar da sua graça. Claro que isto nao é regra, mas a tendência está presente. E com a desflorestação intensa, ainda menos humidade há, mais um factor negativo. Outro factor que ainda ninguem referiu é a subida em latitude do Sahel - região semi-árida subsahariana. Está comprovado em estudos baseadas em observações de satélite que a vegetação está a subir mais para norte, ou seja, para o deserto. São ciclos, o Sahara já foi em tempo luxuriante floresta. Com a subida do Sahel, o Sahara necessariamente sobe também. E adivinhem quem está no caminho? Daí eu achar que todo este padrão que temos vindo a observar nos ultimos anos não é mero acaso. Como é lógico não vai haver areia e camelos, e também os indices pluviométricos não vão ser os de Cabo de Gata, mas já estão no tipo semi-árido, e a tendencia é para diminuir. E reforço mais isto para o litoral, onde os fenómenos convectivos são rarissimos. É apenas uma opinião. E não sou nada fatalista nem admirador de cenários catastróficos. Pelo contrário, sempre bastante céptico nas previsões que vejo e nos modelos, quer para chuva quer para calor, frio etc. MAS a tendência é evidente. (Esperemos que seja só um breve ciclo) A quem diz que não, aconselhava um passeio de carro pela serra do caldeirão (não basta a A2). Até crescem espontaneamente palmeiras-anãs




O único deserto conhecido no continente europeu não fica só em Almeria.
Quanto muito só na Europa Continental.
Porque se formos a ver as Canárias e as Ilhas Selvagens, também já têm níveis pluviométricos de climas desérticos, sendo tão ou mais baixos que o Cabo da Gata.
E existem locais na P. Ibérica, bem mais quentes no verão (e se calhar até anualmente) que o Cabo da Gata e Almeria, que provocam igualmente grande stress hídrico e dão origem a paisagens bastante áridas.
Estive a ver um artigo científico sobre a Macaronésia e é dado um valor de apenas 150 mm para as Ilhas Selvagens assim como para algumas Ilhas Canárias.
As palmeiras das vassouras também crescem no Sudoeste Alentejano.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 19:05)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



belem disse:


> O único deserto conhecido no continente europeu não fica só em Almeria.
> Quanto muito só na Europa Continental.
> Porque se formos a ver as Canárias e as Ilhas Selvagens, também já têm níveis pluviométricos de climas desérticos, sendo tão ou mais baixos que o Cabo da Gata.
> E existem locais na P. Ibérica, bem mais quentes no verão (e se calhar até anualmente) que o Cabo da Gata e Almeria, que provocam igualmente grande stress hídrico e dão origem a paisagens bastante áridas.
> ...



Há quem considere que a Madeira e as Canárias pertencem a África.


----------



## belem (26 Set 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> Há quem considere que a Madeira e as Canárias pertencem a África.



Ao que parece...
Mas se formos a ver com atenção:

Madeira ( Madeira, Porto Santo, Desertas, Ilhas Selvagens) = Portugal

Canárias ( Todo o grupo das Ilhas Canárias) = Espanha


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 19:53)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



belem disse:


> Ao que parece...
> Mas se formos a ver com atenção:
> 
> Madeira ( Madeira, Porto Santo, Desertas, Ilhas Selvagens) = Portugal
> ...



O que é que o facto de pertencerem a países diferentes tem a ver com o serem ou não parte de África?


----------



## belem (26 Set 2009 às 19:55)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> O que é que o facto de pertencerem a países diferentes tem a ver com o serem ou não parte de África?



Não percebestes. Estava a querer dizer que ambos os grupos de ilhas são parte de países europeus. África só mesmo geograficamente.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



belem disse:


> Não percebestes. Estava a querer dizer que ambos os grupos de ilhas são parte de países europeus. África só mesmo geograficamente.



É claro que são África só geograficamente, politicamente são parte de países europeus.


----------



## belem (26 Set 2009 às 20:01)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



N_Fig disse:


> É claro que são África só geograficamente, politicamente são parte de países europeus.



Pois é.


----------



## Levante (27 Set 2009 às 15:44)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



belem disse:


> O único deserto conhecido no continente europeu não fica só em Almeria.
> Quanto muito só na Europa Continental.
> Porque se formos a ver as Canárias e as Ilhas Selvagens, também já têm níveis pluviométricos de climas desérticos, sendo tão ou mais baixos que o Cabo da Gata.
> E existem locais na P. Ibérica, bem mais quentes no verão (e se calhar até anualmente) que o Cabo da Gata e Almeria, que provocam igualmente grande stress hídrico e dão origem a paisagens bastante áridas.
> ...



Sim claro, referia-me ao continente europeu/Europa continental 
E claro que existem locais mais quentes que o Cabo de Gata da península ibérica. Está junto ao mar, nao há grandes extremos. Todo o interior atinge temperaturas maiores, Sevilha por exemplo. 
Os valores das Selvagens são de facto impressionantes. É o resultado de se localizarem no meio do mar, sem factor orográfico a ajudar e com a influência de uma corrente "fria" grande parte do ano.
Desconhecia as palmeiras no sw alentejano


----------



## Skizzo (12 Out 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

se alguma região se tornar deserto em Portugal, será um deserto rochoso, e não aqueles mais conhecidos (mas mais raros) desertos de areia.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 23:36)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Skizzo disse:


> se alguma região se tornar deserto em Portugal, será um deserto rochoso, e não aqueles mais conhecidos (mas mais raros) desertos de areia.




Sim, as Ilhas Selvagens são rochosas.
Porto Santo não é desértico como estas , mas não está muito longe disso e contudo tem muita areia.
Este é um dos únicos locais que é arenoso e se pode tornar desértico.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2009 às 01:44)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Boas sou novo por estas bandas

Como Algarvio que sou venho expressar a minha opinião acerca deste assunto. Deserto ou não o que sei é que tenho observado, e costumo andar normalmente pelo algarve e mais pelo interior, é que há zonas onde a floresta está em declinio absoluto. Os sobreiros e azinheiras estão a secar-se a um ritmo alarmante e até observei este ano eucaliptos secos ou murchos e pinheiros bravos só com o topo verde. Além disso é impressionante ver o contraste entre os topos (550-400m) da serra do caldeirão e as zonas mais baixas, limite do algarve/alentejo. Partindo da zona do Ameixial(Loulé) que se situa a cerca de 400m e à medida que se começa a descer até cotas dos 200m, num espaço de 5 km, parece que há uma parede que não deixa passar a chuva.
O contraste entre a vegetação é bem evidente...impressionante 
Curioso também foi ver este ano uma espécie de barreira virtual que penetrou na serra nas zonas afectadadas pelos fenómenos convectivos de setembro e que receberam uma boa carga de água, de um lado tudo murcho e seco e do outro erva verde e vegetação a rebentar com alguns riachos já a correr, isto num raio de uns 40 km, fora é o deserto...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Um do fenómenos que tem contribuido para uma rápida desflorestação e desmatação no Algarve tem sido os fogos. A rápida propagação em áreas vastas de matagal e floresta contínuas, associadas a altas temperaturas e secura quase extrema, propiciaram fogos que puseram a nu as serras algarvias.
A meu ver a mão humana é uma grande responsável pelo estado de seca que se sente aí em baixo.
Eu só vejo uma forma de tentar aumentar a precipitação: reflorestar o mais rápida e eficientemente possível as serras - as árvores no seu conjunto iriam servir para formar uma barreira húmida e levariam a maior precipitação no Algrave.
Podem perguntar: como iria fazer cair precipitação junto à costa? Ao condensar a humidade na floresta, esta condensação na forma de nuvens iria fazer-se sentir não só nas serras como também nas orlas desta e porventura aumentar me determinada percentagem a precipitação em todo o Algarve.
Um plano destes teria de ser levado a cabo pelo estado, necessariamente estendido no tempo. Mas seria benéfico para todos a longo prazo.
Nós temos ferramentas para o fazer, tem é faltado vontade para tal.
Em Porto santo houve há dezenas de anos um projecto - não sei se terminado ou não - em que povoaram as zonas mais altas, de árvores capazes de condensar a humidade e aumentar a pluviosidade da ilha, tão necessitada de água.
Esta medida devia ser de âmbito nacional nas zonas onde fosse mais premente o aumento de chuvas.
Apostar em transvases ou dessalinização é uma resolução a prazo...


----------



## belem (22 Out 2009 às 21:42)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



trovoadas disse:


> Boas sou novo por estas bandas
> 
> Como Algarvio que sou venho expressar a minha opinião acerca deste assunto. Deserto ou não o que sei é que tenho observado, e costumo andar normalmente pelo algarve e mais pelo interior, é que há zonas onde a floresta está em declinio absoluto. Os sobreiros e azinheiras estão a secar-se a um ritmo alarmante e até observei este ano eucaliptos secos ou murchos e pinheiros bravos só com o topo verde. Além disso é impressionante ver o contraste entre os topos (550-400m) da serra do caldeirão e as zonas mais baixas, limite do algarve/alentejo. Partindo da zona do Ameixial(Loulé) que se situa a cerca de 400m e à medida que se começa a descer até cotas dos 200m, num espaço de 5 km, parece que há uma parede que não deixa passar a chuva.
> O contraste entre a vegetação é bem evidente...impressionante
> Curioso também foi ver este ano uma espécie de barreira virtual que penetrou na serra nas zonas afectadadas pelos fenómenos convectivos de setembro e que receberam uma boa carga de água, de um lado tudo murcho e seco e do outro erva verde e vegetação a rebentar com alguns riachos já a correr, isto num raio de uns 40 km, fora é o deserto...



O teu relato é excelente, obrigado!


----------



## belem (22 Out 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aristocrata disse:


> Um do fenómenos que tem contribuido para uma rápida desflorestação e desmatação no Algarve tem sido os fogos. A rápida propagação em áreas vastas de matagal e floresta contínuas, associadas a altas temperaturas e secura quase extrema, propiciaram fogos que puseram a nu as serras algarvias.
> A meu ver a mão humana é uma grande responsável pelo estado de seca que se sente aí em baixo.
> Eu só vejo uma forma de tentar aumentar a precipitação: reflorestar o mais rápida e eficientemente possível as serras - as árvores no seu conjunto iriam servir para formar uma barreira húmida e levariam a maior precipitação no Algrave.
> Podem perguntar: como iria fazer cair precipitação junto à costa? Ao condensar a humidade na floresta, esta condensação na forma de nuvens iria fazer-se sentir não só nas serras como também nas orlas desta e porventura aumentar me determinada percentagem a precipitação em todo o Algarve.
> ...



Em Porto Santo, vão proteger algumas zonas por causa de espécies endémicas de caracóis terrestres que são bastante raras e únicas.
Não sei se no plano ambiental está incluída a plantação de árvores, mas seria algo interessante, colocar uns dragoeiros, por exemplo, a condensar nevoeiro nas suas folhas e aumentar de alguma forma a humidade nas ilhas.
Estas ilhas conhecem períodos de seca bastante extensos, realmente é espantoso como vivem lá tantas espécies de caracóis, com um aspecto tão fascinante e em tão grande densidade.
Faz-me lembrar um pouco Marrocos, nesse aspecto.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Em relação a Porto Santo, a plantação de árvores na sua zona mais alta foi feita há dezenas de anos com o intuito de condensar a humidade e proporcionar o aumento de precipitação na ilha, isto para providenciar água para consumo humano. Eles tem por lá uma pequena barragem com água represada.
Como é óbvio, aquilo que foi pensado há mais de 50 anos hoje em dia não serve as necessidades - várias unidades hoteleiras estão agora lá, a população é mais numerosa, por isso recorrem agora à dessalinização, sendo que esta opção vai ser proximamente adoptada em força no Algarve se a situação hidríca não se alterar para melhor.
O envio de água para consumo humano da barragem do Alqueva afigura-se difícil - a qualidade desta parece que não é a melhor para esse fim.


----------



## belem (22 Out 2009 às 23:50)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*



Aristocrata disse:


> Em relação a Porto Santo, a plantação de árvores na sua zona mais alta foi feita há dezenas de anos com o intuito de condensar a humidade e proporcionar o aumento de precipitação na ilha, isto para providenciar água para consumo humano. Eles tem por lá uma pequena barragem com água represada.
> Como é óbvio, aquilo que foi pensado há mais de 50 anos hoje em dia não serve as necessidades - várias unidades hoteleiras estão agora lá, a população é mais numerosa, por isso recorrem agora à dessalinização, sendo que esta opção vai ser proximamente adoptada em força no Algarve se a situação hidríca não se alterar para melhor.
> O envio de água para consumo humano da barragem do Alqueva afigura-se difícil - a qualidade desta parece que não é a melhor para esse fim.



O que plantaram já agora?
As imagens de Porto Santo, continuam a mostrar uma ilha bastante árida.
Provavelmente não mostram essa zona de que falas.
As zonas de reserva em princípio não devem conhecer qualquer alteração.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2009 às 00:45)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Portimão: Administração da Região Hidrográfica conclui haver “relação causa/efeito” - Obra seca poços

A Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Algarve (ARH-A) concluiu haver uma "relação causa/efeito" entre as escavações da obra do novo centro comercial Aqua Portimão e a diminuição, por vezes total, de água em captações particulares para rega nos arredores da cidade. 
"Inequivocamente, os rebaixamentos de água estão associados à obra", disse ao CM Paulo Cruz, vice-presidente da ARH-A. A conclusão foi alcançada após a realização de testes de bombagem de água da obra, entre os dias 12 e 16 deste mês. 
As primeiras denúncias de particulares chegaram à ARH-A no dia 24 de Setembro. No dia seguinte, a ARH-A fez deslocar técnicos à obra, na zona das Cardosas, principal entrada da cidade, e mandou suspender as bombagens, verificando até que a dimensão das mesmas carecia de autorização prévia, que não foi pedida. No dia 6 deste mês, o promotor da obra manifestou vontade de pagar o uso de água da rede para rega e propôs alterar o método construtivo para reduzir a profundidade. Pediu nove dias de testes com bombagens. A ARH-A só precisou de dois dias para a sua própria conclusão. Até ao final da semana serão decididos "os procedimentos futuros", garantindo desde já a ARH-A um acompanhamento apertado da obra.

Paulo Marcelino

Correio da Manhã


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2009 às 02:18)

*Re: O futuro do Algarve, deserto em breve?*

Acho que é uma boa altura para reavivar este tópico pois a seca no Algarve começa a preocupar principalmente pelo nível das barragens que é baixo, sendo este o centro das atenções dos media e do aglomerado populacional mas também a outros níveis a que se dá menos valor como é o caso da cobertura vegetal que tende e está a regredir.
Pois este ano hidrológico de 2009/2010 a concretizarem-se as tendências será o segundo ano consecutivo de seca por terras algarvias. 
Relembrando que no periodo 2008/2009 os valores de precipitação foram particularmente muito baixos na orla litoral cerca de 200-300mm, ou seja entre 50% a 60% do normal e de 400 a 500mm nas zonas serranas, os mesmos 50% a 60% do normal por comparação. 
Ora até aqui nada de anormal o Algarve está habituado a lidar com essas anomalias pois fazem parte do seu clima característico, no entanto o periodo estival que se seguiu refiro-me ao final de primavera e verão de 2009 foi particularmente muito seco com ausência de precipitação em grande parte do território desde Maio até final de Setembro a aliar a uma Primavera também ela seca. 
Esta introdução vem na base de um grande risco que o Algarve tem em perder grande parte da sua cobertura vegetal e de progressivamente se ir tornando numa zona cada vez mais árida, o que já é sabido por muitos, mas que é falado numa tendência de tantos e muitos anos. 
Pois no presente o que se verifica é assustador e no ano de 2010 o rombo será grande, tirando a lenga lenga dos incêndios e tal, nota-se na serra um claro stress hidrico dos tão famosos sobreiros e também da sua parente azinheira, que não sendo isso que as mata definitivamente abre portas pra entrada de um fungo responsável pela sua morte. É assustador verificar que para qualquer lado que se olhe na serra algarvia só se veêm árvores a definhar. Até os pinheiros que parecem resistentes a tudo começam a perder agulhas e a ficar "capados", não é tão evidente de observar mas quem conhece um pinheiro saudável nota a diferença. 
O problema é que agora com a entrada do Outono/Inverno as árvores entram no seu periodo de repouso e algumas até perdem as suas folhas, como é sabido, dando um aspecto de normalidade, mas que com os tempos que se avizinham sem perspectiva de normalidade no que à precipitação dis respeito como será o inicio do novo ciclo na primavera/verão 2010? Uma mortandade em larga escala?  Talvez...o tempo o dirá mas o que é certo é que muitas já estão condenadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2009 às 11:42)

Não é só no interior algarvio que se nota, a paisagem por todo o Sotavento, é a mesma paisagem de Verão, alguma erva tem vindo a nascer, existe um terreno junto à rotunda que dá acesso à Via do Infante na 125 em Olhão, onde existe vacas e o que elas comem é pasto seco de Verão, senão nem isso tinham para comer. O Algarve não é só turismo, como nós vemos na comunicação social, mas existe muita gente que vive da agricultura, que têm citrinos e outras àrvores como figueiras, alfarrobeiras, eu tenho um terreno com alfarrobeiras perto de Moncarapacho e nunca lembro-me de ver as alfarrobeiras quase sem folhas, e não é uma árvore caduca. O problema não é deste ano, já vem desde 2004 que tem chovido muito menos no Algarve, nunca mais tivemos anos chuvosos como a década de 80 e 90 teve, tem-se vindo a assistir a uma diminuição drástica da precipitação principalmente nesta década, não tivemos anos que ultrapasse os 800 mm no litoral, depois basta ter uns anos sucessivamente secos que se nota logo a diferença.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

Concordo plenamente, nem cheguei a referir a seca de 2004/2005 e os anos de 2006 e 2007 algo inconstantes.
É certo que a vegetação Mediterrânea está habituada a periodos de seca e de inconstância na precipitação mas quando até as alfarrobeiras começam a falhar acho que começa a soar o alarme.
Na tão falada seca de 2005 não cheguei a ver a vegetação como este ano, no entanto paira a normalidade no ar.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2009 às 15:55)

Já havia 3 tópicos sobre o Algarve em Climatologia, um sobre o Clima, outro sobre Precipitação e o último sobre deserto que aborda as mesma problemática de anteriores. Foram reunidos num só para melhorar o acesso à informação.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Alguns mapas de precipitação média anual úteis à discussão













Ainda um outro mais recente feito com recurso a modelação


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

Evolução da precipitação em duas estações, Faro e Tavira.

*Tavira 1941-1994*





*Faro 1970-2006*


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

Belos gráficos fiquei sabem que a 10 km de Faro * chovia * mais 300 mm do que na Ilha do Farol !! 
Mostra bem os enormes contrastes numa faixa tão pequena .....

Quanto ao outro mostra bem como as secas tornaram-se tão frequentes disparando para baixo os valores anuais que parece que vem em quedra livre !!


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Vince, os mapas são referentes a que período/décadas?


----------



## blood4 (3 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

ya cada ano no algarve esta pior
cada vez chove menos
mas em 2005 nem ha palavras para descrever
em todo o pais nem uma goto caia quase
foi mesmo impressionante


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Quanto ao outro mostra bem como as secas tornaram-se tão frequentes disparando para baixo os valores anuais que parece que vem em quedra livre !!



Sim, a precipitação tem diminuído. Mas se vires o gráfico de Tavira vês que no passado os anos secos foram visita mais ou menos cíclica, e que anos excepcionalmente húmidos são tão anormais como os secos.

De qualquer forma seria interessante a gente prolongar a discussão e partilha de dados, para avaliar se estamos mesmo com algo de excepcional ou eventualmente inédito no Algarve, mas falta-me olhar para dados de anos recentes, tudo o que tiverem partilhem.




frederico disse:


> Vince, os mapas são referentes a que período/décadas?




As duas primeiras imagens são dos anos 70, importante trabalho desenvolvido na altura pela  Professora Suzanne Daveau para o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional. Os dados base foram normais de 1931-1960 de 344 estações.

A última imagem é a carta deste género mais recente, de 2002, fruto de uma tese (notável diga-se) da Drª. Rita Nicolau, e tem como base dados de 1959/60-1990/91.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Vince, existem dados relativamente à cidade de Faro nas décadas de 10 e de 20 que conduzem a uma precipitação média anual bem inferior a 400 mm. 

Assim, as três primeiras décadas do século XX terão sido mais secas; depois, a partir da década de 40, teve início um período mais húmido, e agora estaremos novamente num período mais seco. 

Existem dados que apontam para que a precipitação tenha sofrido esta evolução em todo o Continente e até noutros locais da Europa Ocidental (Londres, por exemplo).

Resta saber se ja batemos no fundo do período mais seco e se iniciaremos em breve a retoma ou se o período seco se prolongará por muito mais tempo. Isto colocando de lado as previsões do «aquecimento global». Recordo que não é só o Algarve que tem sofrido com a seca em anos recentes, mas também  o interior Norte e Centro. Até a própria Galiza e o Entre Douro e Minho sofreram períodos secos prolongados e anómalos em anos recentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma seria interessante a gente prolongar a discussão e partilha de dados, para avaliar se estamos mesmo com algo de excepcional ou eventualmente inédito no Algarve, mas falta-me olhar para dados de anos recentes, tudo o que tiverem partilhem.



Na 1ª página deste tópico existe desde 1980 até 2007 dados referentes à Estação de Quelfes (Inag), agora é ver outras estações no Algarve e comparar.

As décadas de 40 e 50 segundo o artigo que eu publiquei no fórum sobre as cheias de há 60 anos em Albufeira, houve bastante estragos no Algarve nessas duas décadas, depois o início da década de 80 foi particularmente seco no Algarve no final recompensou, a década de 90 manteve os níveis de precipitação da década anterior, mas depois do ano de 2002, começou a escassear mais a precipitação tirando o ano hidrológico 2006/2007, de resto, a precipitação tem andado bastante abaixo da média.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2009 às 01:50)

Alguém tem os dados da estação metereológica de São Brás no periodo 2008/2009 nomeadamente a precipitação acumulada para fazer um comparativo com o litoral onde já se sabe que os valores foram entre 200mm a 300mm. Esta estação tem uma média de precipitação bastante elevada, 
>800mm pois situa-se próxima da área assinalada no mapa acima com precipitações superiores a 1000mm. 
O valor certo desta estação vinha referenciado nos boletins climatológicos do IM mas não sei porque esta deixou de vir referenciada nos mesmos


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2009 às 16:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Alguém tem os dados da estação metereológica de São Brás no periodo 2008/2009 nomeadamente a precipitação acumulada para fazer um comparativo com o litoral onde já se sabe que os valores foram entre 200mm a 300mm. Esta estação tem uma média de precipitação bastante elevada,
> >800mm pois situa-se próxima da área assinalada no mapa acima com precipitações superiores a 1000mm.
> O valor certo desta estação vinha referenciado nos boletins climatológicos do IM mas não sei porque esta deixou de vir referenciada nos mesmos



http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=
Podes escolher as estações (entre elas está a São Brás) e os anos.


----------



## Levante (4 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Óptimos mapas Vince! Ilustram bem as variações regionais. Foco a particularidade do Cabo de Santa Maria. Finalmente vejo comprovada a minha ideia de que seria a zona mais seca de todo o Algarve. O facto de ser um Cabo (geralmente sujeitos a menos precipitação), de ser o ponto mais meridional e da sua localização geográfica particular (protegida pela Serra do Caldeirão e Montefigo), tornam este local naquilo que se pode considerar o Cabo de Gata de Portugal Continental. É um fenómeno frequente ver, quer no verão quer no inverno, nebulosidade na serra que por vezes chega a Faro e Olhão, e na Ilha do Farol céu limpo e sol. Aqui quase toda a precipitação resulta de fenómenos convectivos (geralmente associados às gotas frias) e, em menor escala, de sistemas frontais muito activos que conseguem ultrapassar a barreira das serras mas já estão em fase de dissipação.

É um local, climaticamente falando, bastante interessante, e arrisco-me a dizer que, caso houvesse registos oficiais do local, seria o local mais seco e quente de Portugal Continental. As mínimas são mais elevadas, especialmente no Inverno.
Falando em seca e desta tendência recente, a Ilha Deserta e a Ilha do Farol seriam os primeiros locais a assemelhar-se a um deserto, dado aquilo ser só dunas


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

N_Fig disse:


> http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=
> Podes escolher as estações (entre elas está a São Brás) e os anos.



Obrigado pelo link deu para confirmar aquilo que já esperava a precipitação nesta estação de São Brás foi apenas de 50% do valor normal no periodo 2008/2009 registando 444mm contra 873mm de média anual.
Tirem as vossas conclusões se se continuar a verificar o actual cenário.
É uma quebra brutal nas reservas ter 2 anos seguidos assim tão secos.
Mas há que esperar até Setembro de 2010 para tirar as devidas conclusões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Se o cenário 1 verificar-se no mês de Dezembro no Algarve, o Sotavento Algarvio passa a seca extrema, segundo o Observatório das Secas do IM, segundo este observatório o cenário mais provável é o cenário 2 que manteria a seca e o cenário 3 que continuava a seca mas passava a seca fraca, para o mês de Dezembro o mais chuvoso no Algarve, mais informações em: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/apresentacao/introducao/index.html.

Dou os meus parabéns ao IM por ter criado este Observatório que cada vez mais é preciso.


----------



## Levante (5 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se o cenário 1 verificar-se no mês de Dezembro no Algarve, o Sotavento Algarvio passa a seca extrema, segundo o Observatório das Secas do IM, segundo este observatório o cenário mais provável é o cenário 2 que manteria a seca e o cenário 3 que continuava a seca mas passava a seca fraca, para o mês de Dezembro o mais chuvoso no Algarve, mais informações em: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/apresentacao/introducao/index.html.
> 
> Dou os meus parabéns ao IM por ter criado este Observatório que cada vez mais é preciso.



É verdade, muito bom por parte do IM!
Lamentável é que, neste momento, já não seja válida a antevisão feita pelo instituto, na qual o período de 30/11 - 13/12 teria uma anomalia posivita de precipitação (10-60mm), desagravando a situação de seca severa por aqui. Como é lógico, a culpa nao é do IM, na altura em que foi elaborada esta antevisão era o que estava previsto. Mas a verdade é que já vamos a meio desse período, não choveu, e provavelmente nao choverá nada de relevante da 1ª quinzena. Ou a 2ª quinzena compensa com uma grande abundancia para atenuar um pouco a situação de seca do sotavento algarvio, ou entraremos no que o IM se refere como cenário 1 com a evolução para seca extrema. Da maneira que os modelos andam andam desde Setembro, temo que esta seja a situação mais provável


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Essa previsão já está completamente desactualizada e nem se percebe como é que o IM prevê períodos de chuva para amanhã... são os tais 5mm de chuva... 

Roubando os dados ao algarvio1980 vamos com 289mm desde Setembro de 2008... o que dá um período de seca pelo menos semelhante ao do princípio da década de 80... se juntarmos os dados desde 2004/2005 então...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

O que temos visto desde de 2004 é uma diminuição de precipitação, isto já todos sabemos, o que eu quer perguntar é o seguinte: Que influência no clima no Algarve, teve o incêndio em Monchique em 2003, o enorme incêndio que devastou centenas e centenas de hectares na Serra do Caldeirão em 2004, que impacto teve o incêndio que devastou mais 1000 hectares na Serra de Tavira no ano passado, será que estes incêndios estão relacionados com a situação que vivemos?


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Boas!!! 
Respondendo à tua pergunta na minha opinião os incêndios não tiveram impacto nenhum em relação à precipitação nem tão pouco mais ao menos. Acho que a diminuição da precipitação deve-se unicamente à circulação da atmosfera que assim o dita e provavelmente devido às alterações climáticas ou apenas a um periodo/fase cíclico. 
No que diz respeito à degradação do nosso coberto vegetal, solos e aquíferos acho que o impacto foi significativo, estando grande parte do caldeirão, e sei por experiência própria, pois tenho terrenos que arderam completamente, ainda a "definhar" , e que nunca mais vão ser nada sem intervenção humana, pois a diminuição da precipitação só premite o crescimento de mato que é o que aguenta tudo e todos. Derivado disso verifica-se muito menos captação de água para os aquíferos e uma maior escorrência superficial.
Mas isto trata-se apenas da minha opinião, e nem sei se já haverá algum estudo sobre o efeito, por isso, passo a palavra a quem tenha outra opinião ou facto comprovado.


----------



## Climat (25 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas!!!
> Respondendo à tua pergunta na minha opinião os incêndios não tiveram impacto nenhum em relação à precipitação nem tão pouco mais ao menos. Acho que a diminuição da precipitação deve-se unicamente à circulação da atmosfera que assim o dita e provavelmente devido às alterações climáticas ou apenas a um periodo/fase cíclico.
> No que diz respeito à degradação do nosso coberto vegetal, solos e aquíferos acho que o impacto foi significativo, estando grande parte do caldeirão, e sei por experiência própria, pois tenho terrenos que arderam completamente, ainda a "definhar" , e que nunca mais vão ser nada sem intervenção humana, pois a diminuição da precipitação só premite o crescimento de mato que é o que aguenta tudo e todos. Derivado disso verifica-se muito menos captação de água para os aquíferos e uma maior escorrência superficial.
> Mas isto trata-se apenas da minha opinião, e nem sei se já haverá algum estudo sobre o efeito, por isso, passo a palavra a quem tenha outra opinião ou facto comprovado.



Vim, desenterrar um tópico, que bastou chover morreu.
Trovoadas, não estou de acordo contigo, com a tua 1ªfrase em que os incêndios não tiveram impacto nenhum na precipitação. Sei que na altura, a UALG realizou um estudo em que os incêndios de 2003 e 2004, tiveram efeitos ao nível da precipitação. Existe uma relação causa-efeito, floresta com a precipitação, por exemplo Portugal teve a maior seca de sempre em 2004/2005,mas também  devido aos incêndios, a culpa pode atribuir-se ao anticiclone, mas devido à enorme poluição causada pelos incêndios. Não foi nem o aquecimento global, nem as alteracões climáticas, foi uma série de factores todos conjugados que vieram a acontecer que determinou que o ano de 2003 e 2004 fosse um caos em termos de incêndios, desde desses anos nunca mais houve esses factores todos conjugados. Quando vejo, que no futuro, haverá mais calor, mais incêndios, menos precipitação mas mais intensa, não passa disso mesmo de ironias. Nos últimos anos, tem havido um decréscimo em termos de incêndios e de área ardida, mas não foi, por causa das medidas do governo, mas assim que os verões têm sido mais amenos, sem muitos extremos, e isso reflecte-se nessa área.


----------



## Climat (25 Mar 2010 às 11:58)

Agora, vou entrar num tema mais sensível. Se, para muitos de vocês, que pensam, apesar do Algarve em apenas 3 meses ter chovido a média anual, não quer dizer com isto, que os problemas no Algarve acabaram todos. A falta de água ao abastecimento foi restabelecido. Mas na agricultura e principalmente na apicultura, o mal já está feito e já não tem remédio este ano. Muitos apicultores, nesta altura, viram reduzidas as suas capacidades de produzirem mel, por três razões: !º a falta de precipitação; 2º altas temperaturas no Algarve no Outono, 3º a falta de flores nesra altura do ano.

Existem apicultores, que no ano passado tinham 300 colmeias e neste momento, só têm 20 colmeias, as abelhas morreram todas devido ao calor, e correm o grande risco de perderem a sua produção toda.

Já na agricultura, quem tem alfarrobeiras, este ano o lucro vai ser zero, as alfarrobeiras, por serem, árvores que não perdem folha, muitas encontram-se sem a maior parte da folha e o fruto é quase nulo, por isso, os efeitos colaterais de um Outono quente e extremamente seco, ainda fazem sentir-se, e não é um Inverno chuvoso que repõe o que de mal correu no passado, assim, as árvores sofrem mais do que nunca de stress hídrico, umas vezes têm falta de água, outras é por terem água a mais, e pode mesmo levar à morte das próprias árvores.


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2010 às 12:47)

Climat disse:


> Agora, vou entrar num tema mais sensível. Se, para muitos de vocês, que pensam, apesar do Algarve em apenas 3 meses ter chovido a média anual, não quer dizer com isto, que os problemas no Algarve acabaram todos. A falta de água ao abastecimento foi restabelecido. Mas na agricultura e principalmente na apicultura, o mal já está feito e já não tem remédio este ano. Muitos apicultores, nesta altura, viram reduzidas as suas capacidades de produzirem mel, por três razões: !º a falta de precipitação; 2º altas temperaturas no Algarve no Outono, 3º a falta de flores nesra altura do ano.
> 
> Existem apicultores, que no ano passado tinham 300 colmeias e neste momento, só têm 20 colmeias, as abelhas morreram todas devido ao calor, e correm o grande risco de perderem a sua produção toda.
> 
> Já na agricultura, quem tem alfarrobeiras, este ano o lucro vai ser zero, as alfarrobeiras, por serem, árvores que não perdem folha, muitas encontram-se sem a maior parte da folha e o fruto é quase nulo, por isso, os efeitos colaterais de um Outono quente e extremamente seco, ainda fazem sentir-se, e não é um Inverno chuvoso que repõe o que de mal correu no passado, assim, as árvores sofrem mais do que nunca de stress hídrico, umas vezes têm falta de água, outras é por terem água a mais, e pode mesmo levar à morte das próprias árvores.



Só tenho desde já a agradecer, pela tua opinião, que é bastante valiosa/realista em relação às actividades agrícolas/apícolas no Algarve e que certamente ensina muito a todos nós.


----------



## Knyght (10 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Não me levem a mal, mais eu adorava que o Algarve deixa-se de ter o tempo seco e quente para a Madeira conquistar maior cota de mercado. Certamente que fechar uns hotéis no Algarve não fazia falta nenhuma...
(Este pessoal reclama e não vê que o Algarve precisa desse tempo para sobreviver)...
Quanto aos modelos nada mais que 120h é minimamente fiável este ano...


----------



## frederico (10 Nov 2010 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Lousano disse:


> Não queria adiantar muito mais algo que não está dentro deste tópico.
> 
> O Aurélio é pessimista e vê-se em todos os seus comentários.
> 
> ...



Lousano, uma depressão a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, com ventos de sueste ou sul, temperaturas amenas, trovoada e dezenas de L/m2 em poucas horas está para os algarvios assim como a neve está para os brigantinos... sem isso o ano hidrológico pode ficar comprometido, pois as frentes de noroeste que temos tido deixam apenas «chuviscos» para lá dos contrafortes setentrionais do Caldeirão e de Monchique.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



frederico disse:


> Lousano, uma depressão a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, com ventos de sueste ou sul, temperaturas amenas, trovoada e dezenas de L/m2 em poucas horas está para os algarvios assim como a neve está para os brigantinos... sem isso o ano hidrológico pode ficar comprometido, pois as frentes de noroeste que temos tido deixam apenas «chuviscos» para lá dos contrafortes setentrionais do Caldeirão e de Monchique.



Sim, o problema está mesmo aí.

Eu já tinha explicado isso neste tópico.


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Caros foristas cada região tem o seu próprio clima , aqui por exemplo um micro-clima de grandes extremos , e como tinha dito cada região tem o seu clima ora mais ou menos regulado pela orografia, etc..., por isso é um pouco triste para quem visita este fórum estar a ver tipo de guerrilhas meteorológicas e outros a lamentarem-se como se isto fosse um muro de lamentações o nome do tópico é bem explicito  Previsão do Tempo e Modelos , por isso há que ter mais calma e seguir o que o  tópico diz previsões afinal andamos todos aqui para o mesmo «O GOSTO PELA METEOROLOGIA»


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2010 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu só tou a fazer o papel do diabo em defender os algarvios, eu não me queixo de nada, ao fim ao cabo eles "choram" "choram" mas ao fim ao cabo eles têm razão. Eu entendo a revolta deles, basta ter alguns conhecimentos disto pra perceber os porquês. Mas todo o tempo é tempo como costumo dizer, mas uma pessoa não é de ferro.



Olha um diabo a defender-nos e tudo.  Eu gostava de ver muitos dos membros que criticam-nos a passarem aqui uns belos tempos mas não de Verão, aí talvez tenham uma noção melhor das coisas. Desde do dia 10 de Outubro, não chove nada de jeito, se para vocês se 1, 2 ou 3 mm é chuva, e chover num mês 6 mm.  Quando alguns se queixam há só tive 20 mm que tristeza quantos não escrevem isso, há o evento foi um fiasco e tiveram 30 mm, então que digo eu que tive 5 mm no evento passado.  O Aurélio simplesmente fez a análise correcta dos modelos para o Algarve, se não gostam de ler não lêem. 

Já viram-me aqui a dizer ai o norte tem tanta chuva, ai o norte vai ter neve, ai que vem aí um nevão histórico, nunca critiquei, mas quando algum algarvio diz que tempo pasmaceiro não chove nada, se chover na vossa zona, vem logo aí a correr ai são pessimistas, ai que exagerados. 

Novembro acaba a 1ª década com 1 mm, engraçado para o mês que é o 2º mês mais chuvoso no Algarve.  Será que existe aqui alguém que tenha 1 mm acumulado neste mês até agora? Eu duvido, depois nós é que somos bruxos, pessimistas, curandeiros, astrólogos podemos ser isso tudo, mas o que somos acima de tudo é realistas. Já pensaram o que é um algarvio visitar o fórum e ler vêm aí chuva com fartura e depois cai uns chuviscos, a imagem do fórum não seria a melhor. Penso que não é isso que eu, vocês os moderadores e os admistradores deste fórum querem.

Peço desculpa, pelo off-topic, mas não tarda estamos como no ano passado, parece que aqui existe muito regionalismo, norte  sul e não devia haver. É por isso, que cada vez menos escrevo aqui, porque aqui no Algarve a lenga lenga é a mesma, nem vale a pena dizer o que quer que for, só gosto de postar quando vejo animação a sério, porque o resto é andar a bater no ceguinho.

Tal como disse o David sf os modelos parece que andam a jogar à roleta. vamos ver é quem faz o bingo desta vez.


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Se é para mim o que referes, residi em Albufeira 2 anos (1999 e 2000). Conheço o clima algarvio e sei bem as diferenças entre os vários locais.

Só não gosto é que se queixem tanto.

Por exemplo, no Inverno passado tiveram perto do dobro da precipitação que registei na minha estação, uma zona que não sofreu precipitação elevada a partir de Novembro de 2009.

Não andei a "chorar" por ser residir numa das zonas menos chuvosas do Inverno de 2009/2010.

Os climas em cada zona são diferente e o Algarve é tipicamente temperado e seco, com Verões não extremamente quentes e Invernos não muito frios (para comparação, o Verão é muito mais quente que no Oeste mas o Inverno (a noite) é mais fria que no Oeste).


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Nov 2010 às 00:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Calma amigos,a chuva chegara ao Algarve.Aposto num mes de Dezembro bastante chuvoso,mas a ver vamos.

O ano passado por esta altura as coisas nao estavam melhores,e eu sou dos que nao acredita que o Inverno vai ser seco e frio para Portugal.Nao tao chuvoso como o ano passado mas dentro das medias.

E mesmo este mes ainda esta tudo muito indeciso,para ja espera-se que caia 10mm no maximo no Domingo,mais ou menos em todos os locais do Algarve.O que sendo pouco ja é alguma coisa..


----------



## dASk (11 Nov 2010 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Eu pessoalmente tive no Algarve no Inverno passado e devo dizer que é lindo ver as ribeiras e barrancos todos com enormes caudais, e os campos verdejantes a lembrar um pouco as paisagens britânicas. Não se pode esquecer é que choveu bem acima da média nessa altura para essa região! Não sei se seria muito bom para o algarve falando de turismo e vegetação (agricultura) que isso acontecesse todos os anos, desde que ande na média nunca se podem queixar muito :P Mas também não podemos esquecer uma coisa, é que a água que se gasta no Algarve com piscinas e campos de golfe bem como das unidades hoteleiras talvez descompense os valores normais ali registados. daí os algarvios peçam sempre mais e mais.. e esses valores acima da média talvez dêm imenso geito para equilibrar a balança. Tudo o que é abaixo da média é muito pouco interessante para essa região.


----------



## frederico (11 Nov 2010 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



dASk disse:


> Eu pessoalmente tive no Algarve no Inverno passado e devo dizer que é lindo ver as ribeiras e barrancos todos com enormes caudais, e os campos verdejantes a lembrar um pouco as paisagens britânicas. Não se pode esquecer é que choveu bem acima da média nessa altura para essa região! Não sei se seria muito bom para o algarve falando de turismo e vegetação (agricultura) que isso acontecesse todos os anos, desde que ande na média nunca se podem queixar muito :P Mas também não podemos esquecer uma coisa, é que a água que se gasta no Algarve com piscinas e campos de golfe bem como das unidades hoteleiras talvez descompense os valores normais ali registados. daí os algarvios peçam sempre mais e mais.. e esses valores acima da média talvez dêm imenso geito para equilibrar a balança. Tudo o que é abaixo da média é muito pouco interessante para essa região.



No ano passado não choveu muito acima da média no Algarve. O algarvio1980, por exemplo, teve 600 e tal mm no ano hidrológico, nada de especial. O Outono foi muito seco, o Primavera foi normal, o Inverno sim foi chuvoso. Anos chuvosos «a sério» metem 800, 900 ou 1000 mm em Tavira, Faro ou Olhão. 

E atenção que as médias do Algarve, em muitas zonas, não são tão baixas quanto isso, só o litoral e o nordeste é que têm menos de 600 mm por ano (algumas zonas têm menos de 500 mm, como Sagres, Ilhas da Ria Formosa ou foz do Guadiana).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



frederico disse:


> No ano passado não choveu muito acima da média no Algarve. O algarvio1980, por exemplo, teve 600 e tal mm no ano hidrológico, nada de especial. O Outono foi muito seco, o Primavera foi normal, o Inverno sim foi chuvoso. Anos chuvosos «a sério» metem 800, 900 ou 1000 mm em Tavira, Faro ou Olhão.
> 
> E atenção que as médias do Algarve, em muitas zonas, não são tão baixas quanto isso, só o litoral e o nordeste é que têm menos de 600 mm por ano (algumas zonas têm menos de 500 mm, como Sagres, Ilhas da Ria Formosa ou foz do Guadiana).



Anos desses com 800, 900 ou 1000 mm já foram frederico, curiosamente já vão muitos anos que aqui nesta zona chegou-se aos 800 mm, e desde de 2000 até 2010 não ultrapassa os 700 mm. O Inverno teve que choveu 3 meses, aliás só dois meses é que foram acima da média, Dezembro e Fevereiro, Janeiro foi normal. Mas globalmente basta ver o mapa do IM no mês de Setembro que o ano hidrológico ficou entre 100 % a 120% não foi nada de outro mundo.


----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2010 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Anos desses com 800, 900 ou 1000 mm já foram frederico, curiosamente já vão muitos anos que aqui nesta zona chegou-se aos 800 mm, e desde de 2000 até 2010 não ultrapassa os 700 mm. O Inverno teve que choveu 3 meses, aliás só dois meses é que foram acima da média, Dezembro e Fevereiro, Janeiro foi normal. Mas globalmente basta ver o mapa do IM no mês de Setembro que o ano hidrológico ficou entre 100 % a 120% não foi nada de outro mundo.



para vos nunca nada é especial
chove acima da média não é nada de especial..


----------



## frederico (11 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



1337 disse:


> para vos nunca nada é especial
> chove acima da média não é nada de especial..



Pois, pois, no litoral algarvio temos médias anuais de 450 a 600 mm, o acima da média que o algarvio1980 fala foram 600 e tal mm. Em Viana do Castelo têm médias anuais de 1400 e tal mm, com 600 mm no Minho já têm um ano extremamente seco. Na última década não houve nenhum ano chuvoso, mas houve muitos bem secos, sem anos hidrológicos como 1989/1990 ou 1996/1997 os lençóis freáticos não recebem água suficiente para abastecer a população nos anos de seca. E no Algarve, num ano de seca a sério, nem caem 200 mm.


----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



frederico disse:


> Pois, pois, no litoral algarvio temos médias anuais de 450 a 600 mm, o acima da média que o algarvio1980 fala foram 600 e tal mm. Em Viana do Castelo têm médias anuais de 1400 e tal mm, com 600 mm no Minho já têm um ano extremamente seco. Na última década não houve nenhum ano chuvoso, mas houve muitos bem secos, sem anos hidrológicos como 1989/1990 ou 1996/1997 os lençóis freáticos não recebem água suficiente para abastecer a população nos anos de seca. E no Algarve, num ano de seca a sério, nem caem 200 mm.



em 2005 aqui nem devia ter caido a media do algarve
então imagino aí
mas so não gosto que digam que não é nada de especial.
estar na média ou acima dela ja é muito bom no tempo em que estamos


----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

caro aurelio eu percebo o que dizes
mas tambem tens de ver que sois poucos os meteoloucos
achas que os algarvios gostam todos de chuva?
eles gostam de sol como a grande maioria da gente e o algarve é o ideal e o mais soalheiro do país
mas tenham calma ainda so vamos no incio de novembro e de certeza que vai chover aí
so acho que exageram nesse ponto "e vejo a coisa negra, nada á vista pra frente etc etc.." tenham calma


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Este filme repete-se, no ano passado mais ou menos por esta altura era a mesma coisa ou ainda pior, alguns intervenientes  até serão os mesmos, e depois o Inverno foi o que foi. Se calhar mais vale termos todos um pouco mais de calma, o nosso clima sempre teve imensa variabilidade, variabilidade essa que se agrava de norte para sul, e confesso que fico confuso com algumas destas discussões dos que acham que o clima deveria seguir uma espécie de média quando nunca foi assim.


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

O tempo aqui anda agreste! 

Tudo bem que chove mais no Norte que no Sul do País. Mas se forem a ver todos os vossos post's (Algarvios) vão ver que se queixam de todos os meses, ora estão abaixo da média reclamam, quando o mês está na média "aí" que devia ter chovido mais, se chove acima da média "só chove acima da média em 2 meses", mais vale dois que nenhum.

Quanto aquela citação dos "8 mm e já vão com sorte", já vós expliquei, mas querem que repita, é? Tudo bem.
Como vocês bem sabem, no Algarve não chove assim por aí além, mas temos que ser crentes e ver os modelos e tentar ser o mais realista possíveis, e não com agrados de X ou Y. E como vocês registaram nem aos 4 mm chegaram, não é motivo para terem ficado ofendidos. Ainda se tivesse ter registado mais do que o que tinha dito, tudo bem poderia estar a ser trocista, mas não estava, estava a ser realista. R-E-A-L-I-S-T-A. Sabem o que é?

Quanto aos do Norte dizerem que tiveram - 40 mm do que o previsto, é só um mero comentário do que estávamos a espera e não caiu, mas não é por isso que nós vamos esfolar todos.

E já paravam com estas guerrinhas parvas de precipitar mais no Norte que no Sul. Sempre foi assim e sempre será assim (só se Portugal mudar de posição geográfica...).


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Aurélio disse:


> Para o pessoal do Norte dão 100 mm em dois dias, chove 60 mm e começam a dizer que "Que chatice, esta depressão foi um fiasco, davam 100 mm só choveu 60mm"....
> Nestes eventos que ocorreram no Norte e Centro houve dezenas ou centenas de mensagens desse tipo...
> " Só choveu 40 mm que chatice, grande fiasco" e tretas destas que não foram assim mas andaram lá perto ...
> 
> ...



oh rapaz...tem lá calma...ninguem gozou contigo ou com o Algarve...quer dizer..estás claramente a fazer uma tempestade num copo de agua.
É verdade que há ai comentarios que são desnecessarios...tal como esta conversa, neste tópico o é..
Eu acho que não se deviam chatear tanto, afinal...quem é que costuma ter aquelas células violentas e cut-off´s poderosas no inicio do outono? nós no norte e centro é que não de certeza
O Algarve é uma zona com especificidades climáticas muito interessantes...desde os vales com grandes extremos térmicos como Aljezur, entre outros locais da serra, até ás planicies costeiras com um clima quente onde se cultivam frutos como a manga ou a anona, passando pelo quentissimo vale do guadiana ou a interessantissima serra de monchique, um local que junta a amenidade térmica á precipitação elevada...o Algarve é um lugar porreirissimo..
Não é o Algarve o local mais seco de Portugal...mesmo Sines somente tem 511mm/ano...mas pior são as zonas do interior centro, com locais de 350mm/ano e que das frentes só veem chuvisco...trovoadas nesses locais só no verão e é quando é...
........................

Para este fim de semana a frente está muito interessante...bastante dinamica vertical, uma boa adrvecção tropical pré frontal...e um movimento lento, que maximiza os efeitos.

A frente será muito activa, e o pós frontal, especialmente no norte e centro ( onde haverá muito frio em altura) será de modesta actividade, com neve a cotas de até 1000m ou pouco abaixo.

A frente é bem democratica..o pós não tanto...mas a soma de precipitação entre as 06z de Sabado e as 06z de Domingo deverá ultrapassar os 20mm em todo o lado, com acumulações maiores nas serras viradas a SW.

No longo prazo..aquela depressão hibrida no Atlantico W deverá continuar a ejectar algum ar tropical na zonal...e o GFS tal como o ECMWF colocam uma dessas plumas a interagir com um cavado, que estragularia a W da PI, transformando-se numa depressão mais ou menos isolada, com boa expressão em superficie, e alimentada por parte do influxo Tropical...o ensemble ainda está confuso..mas é certo que teremos precipitação algures no final da proxima semana..tambem esse eventual cenario será favoravel ao Algarve..


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Este filme repete-se, no ano passado mais ou menos por esta altura era a mesma coisa ou ainda pior, alguns intervenientes  até serão os mesmos, e depois o Inverno foi o que foi. Se calhar mais vale termos todos um pouco mais de calma, o nosso clima sempre teve imensa variabilidade, variabilidade essa que se agrava de norte para sul, e confesso que fico confuso com algumas destas discussões dos que acham que o clima deveria seguir uma espécie de média quando nunca foi assim.



Exactamente Vince, mas acho que todos os que leram entenderam a minha mensagem porque apenas quer que vejam o Algarve como aquilo que é uma região e não uma estância de Férias... mas adiante !!!
E já agora parabens por teres tido uma atitude de "Moderador" e teres respondido de forma como diz a minha chefe "Responder com Inteligência" !!
Em relação aos modelos e falando explicitamente  no Algarve e errei quando há cerca de 3 semanas, não referi relativamente aos modelos de dizer que provavelmente até dia 11 Novembro não deveria chover quase nada ... e dei a entender que falava do território quando no Norte podemos ter NAO+ ou NAO- e o tempo ser o mesmo ... e devia ter falado no padrão atmosférico e não tanto em termos de precipitação porque esqueço-me muitas vezes das frentes que se disprendem das depressões....
Lembram-se da frase " No proximo mês e quando digo um mês quer dizer desde 11 Outubro a 11 Novembro não deverá chover quase nada" foi de acordo com um modelo/padrão atmosférico tomando em atenção também os membros dos ensembles...
Pronto adiante há uns dias atrás referi que o tempo estava a mudar, que os padrões atmosféricos estavam a mudar e assim olhando agora aos modelos pode-se ver que muitos membros a partir do próximo fim de semana dão uma subida das altas pressões mais para Norte, com tendencia para NAO geralmente neutra, misturas entre depressões e altas pressões e tendencias assim para depressões isoladas vagueando ....
Assim como eu deveria já dito, embora não entenda muito disto em termos do que gosto de chamar de "nomes giros", gosto de analisar os modelos com "senso comum" e posso garantir que a 2ª metade do mês tem muito mais condições para ver precipitação do que esta metade... (no que respeita ao Algarve, porque o norte tem tido bastante não é ..... )
Recordo que os modelos já t~em a sua previsão até 27 Novembro e assim creio que a situação vai tender a normalizar para este m~es de Novembro ...
Afinal de contas isso foi o que eu disse sempre ou não ????
.....
Ou são daquele que apenas v~em os penaltys da vossa equipa e dos outros não 

PS: Espero que as vossas castanhas tenham sido boas . porque as minhas foram divinas, a 1,49 Euros o Kg...


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 13:56)

Climat disse:


> Agora, vou entrar num tema mais sensível. Se, para muitos de vocês, que pensam, apesar do Algarve em apenas 3 meses ter chovido a média anual, não quer dizer com isto, que os problemas no Algarve acabaram todos. A falta de água ao abastecimento foi restabelecido. Mas na agricultura e principalmente na apicultura, o mal já está feito e já não tem remédio este ano. Muitos apicultores, nesta altura, viram reduzidas as suas capacidades de produzirem mel, por três razões: !º a falta de precipitação; 2º altas temperaturas no Algarve no Outono, 3º a falta de flores nesra altura do ano.
> 
> Existem apicultores, que no ano passado tinham 300 colmeias e neste momento, só têm 20 colmeias, as abelhas morreram todas devido ao calor, e correm o grande risco de perderem a sua produção toda.
> 
> Já na agricultura, quem tem alfarrobeiras, este ano o lucro vai ser zero, as alfarrobeiras, por serem, árvores que não perdem folha, muitas encontram-se sem a maior parte da folha e o fruto é quase nulo, por isso, os efeitos colaterais de um Outono quente e extremamente seco, ainda fazem sentir-se, e não é um Inverno chuvoso que repõe o que de mal correu no passado, assim, as árvores sofrem mais do que nunca de stress hídrico, umas vezes têm falta de água, outras é por terem água a mais, e pode mesmo levar à morte das próprias árvores.



é estranho..
eu sempre pensei que o que chovesse no algarve(muito pouco) fosse o normal para la...parece que me enganei então hehe


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

1337 disse:


> é estranho..
> eu sempre pensei que o que chovesse no algarve(muito pouco) fosse o normal para la...parece que me enganei então hehe



Em vez de passar o tempo a provocar os ALGARVIOS e dizer asneiras, devia atender que a mensagem dela é de Março de 2010, e que aqui a precipitação começou no dia 20 Dezembro de 2009.
Ou acha que 8/9 meses consecutivos quase sem chover que não fizeram mossa ...
São poucos mas ainda há quem trabalhe na agricultura, pecuária e apicultura....

O normal para aqui para voçês pode parecer uma coisa boa mas não é ... pois temos as barragens (recursos hidrológicos) mas tb temos o caso meteorológicos pois podemos ter 2/3 meses que fazem a média do ano mas se tivermos depois 9 meses sem chover isto torna-se o salve-se quem puder ..... isto se a primavera for muito quente e seca por exemplo !!

O que nos tem valido tem sido na ultima década tem sido um mês de Abril algo mais chuvoso e sobretudo as precipitações de Setembro, pois de forma geral o Outono e Inverno tem sido seco ....
Com as precipitações em anos secos no mês de Setembro faz com que as ervas nascam mais cedo protegendo a terra da luz solar e evitar que se regue tanto as plantas !!!


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 14:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Em vez de passar o tempo a provocar os ALGARVIOS e dizer asneiras, devia atender que a mensagem dela é de Março de 2010, e que aqui a precipitação começou no dia 20 Dezembro de 2009.
> Ou acha que 8/9 meses consecutivos quase sem chover que não fizeram mossa ...
> São poucos mas ainda há quem trabalhe na agricultura, pecuária e apicultura....



tenha calma Aurélio eu não quero provocar ninguem
mas acho que na sua região é normal chover pouco, ou a chuva estar muito concentrada em apenas dois meses. sei que o seu clima é seco e nada pode mudar isso, não vale a pena se queixar tanto,ela vai chegar ja amanha aí e concerteza vai chover bem durante o inverno.o ano passado eu via nas noticias que era so cheias no algarve e arredores
é isso que não percebo voçes acham sempre pouco o que chove aí,quando ta acima da média.. "Ai não é nada de especial,ja se foram os invernos de 800 e 900 mm" por amor de deus nem todos os anos podem ser iguais


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2010 às 17:19)

Outro aspecto que torna a nossa geografia meteorologicamente bastante limitada:

Neblinas e nevoeiros matinais são poucos os dias que os tem. As camarinheiras desapareceram da Costa Vicentina.







E a geada restringe-se quase integralmente ao nordeste do Algarve - Alcoutim, Loulé e Tavira. Fora disso só alguns vales e barrancos com bom abrigo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2010 às 01:23)

Agreste disse:


> Outro aspecto que torna a nossa geografia meteorologicamente bastante limitada:
> 
> Neblinas e nevoeiros matinais são poucos os dias que os tem. As camarinheiras desapareceram da Costa Vicentina.
> 
> E a geada restringe-se quase integralmente ao nordeste do Algarve - Alcoutim, Loulé e Tavira. Fora disso só alguns vales e barrancos com bom abrigo.



Bem, isso é ser um pouco radical. As camarinheiras, felizmente, não desapareceram da costa vicentina! Tenho-me todos os Verões deliciado com o seu fruto muito saboroso nas dunas junto ás falésias em toda a costa entre Aljezur e Odeceixe. É certo que o seu número diminuiu um bocado, mas apenas nos locais onde os pinheiros têm tomado conta do terreno, penso ser esse o principal inimigo das camarinhas!

Já agora, não percebo os gráficos que dizem não haver sequer um dia de geada na costa vicentina, quando foi lá que assisti a uma das maiores que já vi (Natal, 2006). E as neblinas e nevoeiros matinais, ou cobertura nebulosa durante a manhã, são típicos desta costa pelo menos no Verão, ás vezes por vários dias seguidos.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 01:47)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, isso é ser um pouco radical. As camarinheiras, felizmente, não desapareceram da costa vicentina! Tenho-me todos os Verões deliciado com o seu fruto muito saboroso nas dunas junto ás falésias em toda a costa entre Aljezur e Odeceixe. É certo que o seu número diminuiu um bocado, mas apenas nos locais onde os pinheiros têm tomado conta do terreno, penso ser esse o principal inimigo das camarinhas!
> 
> Já agora, não percebo os gráficos que dizem não haver sequer um dia de geada na costa vicentina, quando foi lá que assisti a uma das maiores que já vi (Natal, 2006). E as neblinas e nevoeiros matinais, ou cobertura nebulosa durante a manhã, são típicos desta costa pelo menos no Verão, ás vezes por vários dias seguidos.



Nevoeiro é relativamente comum, embora a parte do litoral portugûes com maior numero de dias de nevoeiro seja o NW.
No litoral a sul de lisboa as geadas são raras, acontece que há locais acima de tudo vales, onde as temperaturas podem descer bastante...exemplos extremos disso são Aljezur e a Praia da rainha....mas em locais standard...locais com topografia representativa, as geadas são acontecimentos raros, excepto em alguns locais da vartente norte da Arrabida, e obviamente, a E das serras de Grandola-Cercal e a norte das serras de Monchique-Caldeirão


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2010 às 02:09)

stormy disse:


> Nevoeiro é relativamente comum, embora a parte do litoral portugûes com maior numero de dias de nevoeiro seja o NW.
> No litoral a sul de lisboa as geadas são raras, acontece que há locais acima de tudo vales, onde as temperaturas podem descer bastante...exemplos extremos disso são Aljezur e a Praia da rainha....mas em locais standard...locais com topografia representativa, as geadas são acontecimentos raros, excepto em alguns locais da vartente norte da Arrabida, e obviamente, a E das serras de Grandola-Cercal e a norte das serras de Monchique-Caldeirão



Nesse dia que falo que vi uma grande geada, estava no Rogil, a cerca de 5 km a norte de Aljezur mas em pleno planalto. Passei em Aljezur nessa noite e o carro marcava -5ºC, cheguei ao Rogil com -2ºC. Quando acordei na manhã seguinte, estava tudo branco. Eram 10 da manhã, fui a Aljezur e os campos agrícolas estavam de tal maneira que parecia ter nevado, e o carro ainda marcava 0ºC. Mas isto tudo para dizer que não foi preciso estar no vale encaixado de Aljezur para ver uma geada bem forte, pois no Rogil, em pleno planalto e portanto menos susceptível às inversões térmicas, também estava!
A minha avó é do Rogil, e por vezes no Inverno refere que os campos ficam com geada naqueles dias com fortes entradas frias. 

Ok, não é comum ver geadas no planalto da costa vicentina. Mas daí a dizer que são ZERO dias de geada por ano como tenho visto... mesmo no planalto, acho muito radical!

Isto para dizer que tenho a ideia que os dias de geada são sempre contabilizados por baixo. Lembro-me de ir para a escola no Inverno na zona do Seixal, e via geada bastantes vezes, até dias seguidos! E estamos na margem sul...


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 02:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nesse dia que falo que vi uma grande geada, estava no Rogil, a cerca de 5 km a norte de Aljezur mas em pleno planalto. Passei em Aljezur nessa noite e o carro marcava -5ºC, cheguei ao Rogil com -2ºC. Quando acordei na manhã seguinte, estava tudo branco. Eram 10 da manhã, fui a Aljezur e os campos agrícolas estavam de tal maneira que parecia ter nevado, e o carro ainda marcava 0ºC. Mas isto tudo para dizer que não foi preciso estar no vale encaixado de Aljezur para ver uma geada bem forte, pois no Rogil, em pleno planalto e portanto menos susceptível às inversões térmicas, também estava!
> A minha avó é do Rogil, e por vezes no Inverno refere que os campos ficam com geada naqueles dias com fortes entradas frias.
> 
> Ok, não é comum ver geadas no planalto da costa vicentina. Mas daí a dizer que são ZERO dias de geada por ano como tenho visto... mesmo no planalto, acho muito radical!
> ...



em medias de 30 anos talvez seja valores inferiores a 1 dia....o IM n mete 0 dias, o intervalo menor é <1dia, ou seja, valores medios de 30 anos de p ex 0.5 dias ano..
Aljezur é um local muito extremado...acontece que locais situados em locais menos susceptiveis a inversões as geadas são tão fracas que permitem, por exemplo, culturas tropicais
O facto das culturas tropicais subsistirem significa que os periodos de grandes frios são razoavelmente incomuns.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 03:06)

Também concordo que haja subestima dos dias de geada nas normais climatológicas, pois nem sei bem como foram feitas, mas não andava de certeza alguém pelas ruas à procura de ervas ou carros com gelo.
Acredito que estejam os valores dos dias anuais de geada muito mais aproximados ao nº de dias com mínima menor ou igual a 0º, do que com realmente os dias em que se forma alguma geada.

Mas como disse o stormy realmente essa zona em redor de Aljezur é um pouco particular demais para generalizar para o Algarve todo.
Ainda assim.. A comparação com Lisboa não é muito boa, pois a zona de Lisboa (margem Norte) é das piores possíveis para geada, devido à quase ausência total de noites calmas.

No Algarve, há certamente muitos vales interessantes, pois há muito acidente orográfico, e mesmo no litoral, muitos desses vales serão propícios a geadas. E também toda aquela zona em redor de Portimão, e aquele vale plano bastante largo em redor da cidade é propícia a geadas.
Além claro de todas as serras, e as zonas a elas interiores.
E mesmo do lado Sul das serras, penso que em noites calmas, a faixa de influência amenizadora do mar, para cortar inversões, não será muito larga.

Arrisco-me a dizer que a generalidade das regiões do Algarve à mesma distância do mar que Lisboa, terá mais dias de geada que a zona de Lisboa p.ex.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 16:18)

rozzo disse:


> Também concordo que haja subestima dos dias de geada nas normais climatológicas, pois nem sei bem como foram feitas, mas não andava de certeza alguém pelas ruas à procura de ervas ou carros com gelo.
> Acredito que estejam os valores dos dias anuais de geada muito mais aproximados ao nº de dias com mínima menor ou igual a 0º, do que com realmente os dias em que se forma alguma geada.
> 
> Mas como disse o stormy realmente essa zona em redor de Aljezur é um pouco particular demais para generalizar para o Algarve todo.
> ...



O IM tem por dias de geada os dias com Tmin<0º....mesmo Aljezur não tem muitos, embora em inversões fortes possa chegar a -5º, com a mesma facilidade com que tem minimas de 15º em janeiro em situações pré frontais ou fluxo zonal permanente.
A serra Algarvia tambem poucos tem...e ao contrario do que se pensa a serra de Monchique é mais quente, em média , que a do Caldeirão, porque a serra do caldeirão está mais para interior e o fluxo de NW/W/SW afecta-a pouco, essencialmente o de W/NW...enquanto a serra de Monchique, ou as serras do litoral alentejanp são directamente bafejadas por qualquer fluxo maritimo de W/NW/SW.
No Sul as areas com mais geadas são vales bem isolados ou planicies com fraca capacidade de drenagem de ar frio, como a depressão do Guadiana e a bacia do Tejo-Sado, sendo que a zona SE da peninsula de setubal de Azeitão até ao Poceirão tambem é favoravel a esses fenomenos.

Pode-se resumir, grosso modo, que a faixa litoral a S de Lisboa tem invernos quentes, com muito pouca geada, salvo em certas areas de relevo favoravel, até uns 25km para interior...realçando-se o efeito da serra Algarvia e do litoral Alentejano  em manter o ar frio no interior do Alentejo, apesar destas em si conterem vales propicios a eventos de geada.

A norte de Lisboa, todo o sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela é analogo em caracter geomorfologico, á serra Algarvia..há areas muito propicias á inversão termica nos vales profundos...e tambem a latitude e a maior proximidade ao interior norte e centro, faz com que o inverno seja mais suceptivel a eventos de frio mais intenso....por outro lado a relativa proximidade ao mar mantem os verões relativamente frescos, muito devido á enorme diferença de SST a norte e sul do cabo raso ( cerca de 2 a 4º em média)..sendo que os fluxos maritimos são mais frios do que a sul deste cabo.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2010 às 17:13)




----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

Vince disse:


>



isso ja diz tudo
nem vale a pena falar mais


----------



## meteo (14 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, isso é ser um pouco radical. As camarinheiras, felizmente, não desapareceram da costa vicentina! Tenho-me todos os Verões deliciado com o seu fruto muito saboroso nas dunas junto ás falésias em toda a costa entre Aljezur e Odeceixe. É certo que o seu número diminuiu um bocado, mas apenas nos locais onde os pinheiros têm tomado conta do terreno, penso ser esse o principal inimigo das camarinhas!
> 
> Já agora, não percebo os gráficos que dizem não haver sequer um dia de geada na costa vicentina, quando foi lá que assisti a uma das maiores que já vi (Natal, 2006). E as neblinas e nevoeiros matinais, ou cobertura nebulosa durante a manhã, são típicos desta costa pelo menos no Verão, ás vezes por vários dias seguidos.



Não sei se foi coincidência,mas de facto apanhei nos 2 ultimos anos em 15 dias que estive na Costa Vicentina 3 ou 4 manhãs de nevoeiro ou neblina..E 1 ou 2 dias em que esteve praticamente o dia todo nevoeiro na praia...Dias em que o nevoeiro só se situava poucos metros para dentro de Terra.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Não sei se o mapa está correcto. Penso que corresponde à normal 1941-1960 que é a base do Atlas do Ambiente...


----------



## Golden Fields (14 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



dASk disse:


> Eu pessoalmente tive no Algarve no Inverno passado e devo dizer que é lindo ver as ribeiras e barrancos todos com enormes caudais, e os campos verdejantes a lembrar um pouco as paisagens britânicas.



 O complexo de inferioridade é lixado..
Tens de me dizer qual a semelhança da paisagem mediterrânica do Algarve, paisagens verdadeiramente idílicas cheia de vinhas, oliveiras, laranjeiras, limoeiros, figueiras, amendoeiras, alfarrobeiras, sobreiros,.. com "paisagens britânicas"


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

meteo disse:


> Não sei se foi coincidência,mas de facto apanhei nos 2 ultimos anos em 15 dias que estive na Costa Vicentina 3 ou 4 manhãs de nevoeiro ou neblina..E 1 ou 2 dias em que esteve praticamente o dia todo nevoeiro na praia...Dias em que o nevoeiro só se situava poucos metros para dentro de Terra.



Acontece algumas vezes no Verão o nevoeiro se manter junto à praia, sim. A maior parte das vezes o nevoeiro dissipa-se quando o sol sobe, mas por vezes consegue-se manter no mar, e só desaparece quando encontra terra, mais aquecida pela radiação que a água. Este ano tive muita pena de não ter fotografado um nevoeiro espectacular. Começava no mar umas dezenas de metros para lá da linha de água e em vez da habitual desordem, formava uma barreira/parede extremamente bem definida e densa logo na fronteira, fronteira essa bastante comprida. 

Eu desde que nasci (há 20 anos) fui todos os Verões para lá, pelo que o clima da região nessa época não tem grandes segredos para mim. E é um clima muito interessante e peculiar. Muito fresco no verão, temperaturas máximas a rondar 23/25ºC, só em dias muito quentes pode chegar aos 30ºC (quando lá estão 30ºC estão quase 40ºC em Lisboa). Já tenho reparado que o pico máximo é sempre por volta das 12:00, ao contrário da maior parte das regiões, onde o pico de calor é as 16:00. Noites normalmente frescas e húmidas.

Em termos de nebulosidade, ao fim da tarde, começam a formar-se pequenos cumulus na zona interface mar-terra, que se propagam até à Serra Monchique. Aí param, acumulando-se e ao início da noite já temos o céu encoberto. Na manhã seguinte, quando se verificou o fenómeno na tarde/noite anterior, acorda-se com o céu encoberto, começando a abrir normalmente a meio da manhã, podendo nalguns casos estender-se até à tarde. Verifica-se do outro lado da Serra uma barra de céu limpo nessas ocasiões. Isso prova a importância da Serra de Monchique no clima da região.
Um clima mais húmido a oeste da Serra e mais árido a Este, comprovado pela vegetação típica.

Um clima para mim espectacular para passar o Verão, só é pena a nortada típica estragar por vezes os planos...


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Bom...isso do nevoeiro estás a generalizar muito, jorge.
Há mais nevoeiro no litoral a norte de Lisboa do que a sul, e é raro haver muitos dias, ainda por cima seguidos, de nevoeiro...o mais comum é haver uma ou outr ocasião de tempos a tempos, principalmente durante a manhã...mas o efeito orografico da serra de monchique talvez afecte mais essa zona de Aljezur ( efectivamente não é um local onde vá muitas vezes)..

Na Lagoa de st André o que realmente sobressai é a regularidade impressionante do vento, que no verão prevalece de N, durante a noite e manhã ( 23h-12h) é de NNE/NE e roda para NW tornando-se moderado, entre as 13h e as 22h...dai as maximas sev darem ao final da manhã, com a temperatura a estabilizar ou a descer lentamente a tarde toda.
Tambem o caracter arenoso dos solos cria alguns nevoeiros de advceção....á noite a entrada de ar maritimo a uns 18-21º ( entre julho e setembro) sobre o solo fresco causa esses nevoeiros baixos...tambem é o solo arenoso que faz com que as noites sejam mais frescas e humidas, especialmente nos vales.
Geralmente a humidade relativa traz um efeito curioso...tal como no Algarve ou nas ilhas a humidade faz com que valores de 25º pareçam 28-29º...

Quanto a calor extremo..é relativamente raro, mas quando os ventos sopram de E/SE/NE, em casos em que se forma um vale depressionario entre a depressão termica iberica e as saarianas ou em que o AA está a N/NE, os dias podem ser muito quentes, com valores ainda mais ampliados por efeito fohen da serra de Grandola..isto ocorre mais entre março e junho e entre setembro e novembro.
.....o frio extremo da-se em fluxo de NE ou E devido ao anticiclone termico europeu/PI, muitas vezes em apófise com o AA, gerando a entrada de ar seco e frio...situações de N/NW com o AA em apófise polar tambem podem ser bastante intensas, mas neste caso o ar frio nos niveis baixos <850hpa, é deturpado pela interacção com o mar.
A nivel de médias...pela Lagoa estimo que o mês mais quente seja Agosto com uma média de cerca de 21º ( 17.3min/25.3ºmax), e a época mais quente ( média mensal maior que 20º) seja Jul-Set.
O mês  mais frio é Janeiro, com média de uns 11-12º ( min 9.5/max 15.3).
 Estes valores devem ser mais ou menos aplicaveis a toda a costa SW.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

stormy disse:


> Bom...isso do nevoeiro estás a generalizar muito, jorge.
> Há mais nevoeiro no litoral a norte de Lisboa do que a sul, e é raro haver muitos dias, ainda por cima seguidos, de nevoeiro...o mais comum é haver uma ou outr ocasião de tempos a tempos, principalmente durante a manhã...mas o efeito orografico da serra de monchique talvez afecte mais essa zona de Aljezur ( efectivamente não é um local onde vá muitas vezes)..
> 
> Na Lagoa de st André o que realmente sobressai é a regularidade impressionante do vento, que no verão prevalece de N, durante a noite e manhã ( 23h-12h) é de NNE/NE e roda para NW tornando-se moderado, entre as 13h e as 22h...dai as maximas sev darem ao final da manhã, com a temperatura a estabilizar ou a descer lentamente a tarde toda.
> ...



Quando falei em dias seguidos, queria referir mais o conjunto de céu encoberto pela manhã, seja pelo nevoeiro, seja pelo tal efeito barreira provocado pela Serra de Monchique e que permite a acumulação da nebulosidade na encosta Oeste. Esta última situação acontece mais vezes que o nevoeiro, mas este último também é normal acontecer (acredito claro que aconteça mais no litoral centro e norte) com alguma regularidade, talvez 7/8 episódeos por mês. Agora se contabilizarmos os dias em que acordo com o céu encoberto, esses são mais do que os que acordo com céu limpo. Se me lembrar, hei-de fazer uma estatística no próximo verão, pois costumo estar lá cerca de mês e meio no total.

Boa explicação, essa do vento levar a que o pico de temperatura seja por volta das 12:00. Realmente, é sempre a essa hora que se costuma levantar o típico vento de Noroeste e que só acalma ao cair da noite.

Já agora, por vezes também se faz sentir o levante algarvio nessa zona, quando é mais forte, talvez 2 ou 3 episódeos no Verão. Vento forte de SE muito quente e que aumenta a temperatura do ar para valores pouco normais.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quando falei em dias seguidos, queria referir mais o conjunto de céu encoberto pela manhã, seja pelo nevoeiro, seja pelo tal efeito barreira provocado pela Serra de Monchique e que permite a acumulação da nebulosidade na encosta Oeste. Esta última situação acontece mais vezes que o nevoeiro, mas este último também é normal acontecer (acredito claro que aconteça mais no litoral centro e norte) com alguma regularidade, talvez 7/8 episódeos por mês. Agora se contabilizarmos os dias em que acordo com o céu encoberto, esses são mais do que os que acordo com céu limpo. Se me lembrar, hei-de fazer uma estatística no próximo verão, pois costumo estar lá cerca de mês e meio no total.
> 
> Boa explicação, essa do vento levar a que o pico de temperatura seja por volta das 12:00. Realmente, é sempre a essa hora que se costuma levantar o típico vento de Noroeste e que só acalma ao cair da noite.
> 
> Já agora, por vezes também se faz sentir o levante algarvio nessa zona, quando é mais forte, talvez 2 ou 3 episódeos no Verão. Vento forte de SE muito quente e que aumenta a temperatura do ar para valores pouco normais.



Esse efeito do levante Algarvio é exatamente aquilo que falei do vale depressionario...causa fluxo de E na zona sul...geralmente até á latitude 38-38.5ºN.
Quanto ao nevoeiro...bom..talvez ai seja um pouco diferente...a costa entre sines e setubal tem a partucularidade de estar a sudeste de uma grande massa terrestre ( a PS e a extremadura), pelo que os verões são 1 a 2º mais quentes que em sines, e eventualmente com menor hr


----------



## rozzo (15 Nov 2010 às 01:19)

Vince disse:


>



Vince, eu sinceramente acho esses mapas (não sei bem a fonte nem método) pouco realistas.

Porque me parecem interpolações muito grosso modo de estações muito espaçadas, e provavelmente com algum algoritmo para ter em conta a altitude.
Claro que estou a especular, não sei os métodos utilizados, e são o que há, é o que temos para nos guiar. 
Mas não acredito nem um pouco que a zona de Faro tenha mais dias de geada que Portimão e a zona de Aljezur. Aliás, não tem certamente. Já vimos dados de estações (mesmo sabendo as localizações propícias das EMA's) que mostram isso, e mesmo pessoalmente, tanto em noites de Verão frias em Aljezur, com noites de Inverno gélidas com geada em Portimão, já as apanhei.

Claro que são muito difíceis elaborar mapas destes com um bom critéri que não seja subjectivo, aliás quase impossível.. Mas sinceramente a maior parte que vejo ou simplesmente se baseia no número de noites com T<0º, o que é subestimar noites de geada, ou se for mesmo contagem de dias com observação de geada, são mapas feitos com pouca amostragem de estações, que será certamente o caso desse do Algarve, a meu ver, pelo menos em boa parte, pouco realista..

Repare-se que se por exemplo zonas como as que referi (Aljezur e Portimão) onde quase ponho as mãos no fogo em que há bem mais dias de geada que Faro aí não entraram na elaboração do mapa interpolado, já o contrário aparece penso eu em Tavira, que terá sido considerada, apresentando aquela mancha direitinha ao mar. E provavelmente mesmo Tavira tem menos dias de geada que zonas como as que referi ou outras..


----------



## Redfish (15 Nov 2010 às 10:48)

_O Clima do algarve, que futuro?_

Pessoalmente acho que nos vamos manter com anos mais chuvosos e dentro das medias verificadas nos ultimos tempos, alternados com periodos de seca ligeira...

O clima do Algarve é muito variado...

Por exemplo eu na minha area de residencia tenho muitas vezes temperaturas no periodo nocturno a rondar os 0º com registos já alcançados de -5/-7º

A realidade é  que muitas vezes saio de casa com temperaturas negativas, passo por Loulé com temperaturas a rondar os 6/8 º e em Quarteira já as temperaturas ultrapassam os 10/12º,
Há um grande diferencial de temperaturas entre o Sul e o Norte algarvio , com muitos microclimas em variadas zonas e a ser atingindos umas minimas interessantes.

O mesmo sucede no Verão onde muitas vezes tomo por base as previsões anunciadas para Beja (muitos identicas ás registadas na minha zona).

Quanto a precipitação é usual e o pessoal localizado na linha de costa pode confirmar, muitas vezes há chuva e concentração de massa nublosa na zona interior, contrastando com o ceu limpo junto á costa sendo a zona de Monchique onde essa evidência é mais notoria.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Redfish disse:


> _O Clima do algarve, que futuro?_
> 
> Pessoalmente acho que nos vamos manter com anos mais chuvosos e dentro das medias verificadas nos ultimos tempos, alternados com periodos de seca ligeira...



Explica lá esta frase melhor .....
"Acho que nos vamos manter com anos mais chuvosos e medias verificadas nos ultimos tempos, alternados com seca ligeira"

Ora bem nos ultimos tempos como dizes, temos tido algumas das maiores secas, e maior numero de secas, e o manter com anos mais chuvosos e dentro das médias como falas, não sei de que altura do ano falas e ultimos anos que falas, mas se é respeitante á ultima década o que evitou termos alguns anos menos secos foi alguns meses de Setembro, porque senão teriamos tido mais anos com apenas 300 mm de precipitação como em 2004-2005, porque Setembro nesta década foi particularmente chuvoso salvo erro com 3 anos acima dos 120 mm, e mesmo alguns Verões foram mais chuvosos e ajudarem a puxarem alguns anos para cima ....
..........................
No periodo das chuvas que acho que podemos considerar de Out a Fev (quando a precipitação tem média igual ou acima dos 60 mm) vê na ultima década a relação entre média e precipitação ocorrida ...


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Explica lá esta frase melhor .....
> "Acho que nos vamos manter com anos mais chuvosos e medias verificadas nos ultimos tempos, alternados com seca ligeira"
> 
> Ora bem nos ultimos tempos como dizes, temos tido algumas das maiores secas, e maior numero de secas, e o manter com anos mais chuvosos e dentro das médias como falas, não sei de que altura do ano falas e ultimos anos que falas, mas se é respeitante á ultima década o que evitou termos alguns anos menos secos foi alguns meses de Setembro, porque senão teriamos tido mais anos com apenas 300 mm de precipitação como em 2004-2005, porque Setembro nesta década foi particularmente chuvoso salvo erro com 3 anos acima dos 120 mm, e mesmo alguns Verões foram mais chuvosos e ajudarem a puxarem alguns anos para cima ....
> ...



tiveste secas como todo o país nos ultimos anos, e tiveste o ultimo inverno acima da media como todo o país


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Nov 2010 às 17:02)

1337 disse:


> tiveste secas como todo o país nos ultimos anos, e tiveste o ultimo inverno acima da media como todo o país



Infelizmente para muita gente Portugal não tem regiões com grandes riscos de Seca nem o proprio Algarve que em nenhuma zona encontramos valores de percipitação inferiores a 500 mm com valores destes falar em seca acaba quase por ser ofensivo para populações do interior Iberico por exemplo mesmo em latitudes bem superiores... 
o Clima do Algarve é o clima mais ameno de Portugal continental mas mesmo assim dentro dos climas mais amenos europeus acaba por ser o mais fresco, passado 40 anos de "Boom"turistico o Algarve começa a passar por verdadeiros problemas turisticos parece que os turistas da europa do norte e central começam a descobrir climas mais amenos e com Oceanos mais tranquilos e brandos que o proprio Algarve oferece parece que o Marketing de Portugal pais super quente e ameno da europa começa a ser desmestificado pelos nossos proprios consumidores Turisticos.
Relativo aos anos de seca se formos isentos e repararmos chegamos a conclusão que esta decada foi identica a todas as outras tivemos anos mais chuvosos mas mais amenos como anos mais frios mas com menos percipitação nada demais nada que comprove tendencias apocaliticas que condenam a penisula iberica ocidental a secas extremas e a paisagens semi-aridas o Algarve continua a oferecer uma paisagem rica e diversifcada variando radicalmente de uma localidade para outra. 

Cumps


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

rozzo disse:


> Vince, eu sinceramente acho esses mapas (não sei bem a fonte nem método) pouco realistas.
> 
> Porque me parecem interpolações muito grosso modo de estações muito espaçadas, e provavelmente com algum algoritmo para ter em conta a altitude.
> Claro que estou a especular, não sei os métodos utilizados, e são o que há, é o que temos para nos guiar.
> ...



Era precisamente sobre este mapa que eu me referia quanto aos 0 dias de geada. É muito radical dizer que não há nenhum dia de geada nesses locais quando eu próprio já vi e ouço falar por vezes que há nos dias mais frios. Concordo com a tua análise.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Infelizmente para muita gente Portugal não tem regiões com grandes riscos de Seca nem o proprio Algarve que em nenhuma zona encontramos valores de percipitação inferiores a 500 mm com valores destes falar em seca acaba quase por ser ofensivo para populações do interior Iberico por exemplo mesmo em latitudes bem superiores...
> o Clima do Algarve é o clima mais ameno de Portugal continental mas mesmo assim dentro dos climas mais amenos europeus acaba por ser o mais fresco, passado 40 anos de "Boom"turistico o Algarve começa a passar por verdadeiros problemas turisticos parece que os turistas da europa do norte e central começam a descobrir climas mais amenos e com Oceanos mais tranquilos e brandos que o proprio Algarve oferece parece que o Marketing de Portugal pais super quente e ameno da europa começa a ser desmestificado pelos nossos proprios consumidores Turisticos.
> Relativo aos anos de seca se formos isentos e repararmos chegamos a conclusão que esta decada foi identica a todas as outras tivemos anos mais chuvosos mas mais amenos como anos mais frios mas com menos percipitação nada demais nada que comprove tendencias apocaliticas que condenam a penisula iberica ocidental a secas extremas e a paisagens semi-aridas o Algarve continua a oferecer uma paisagem rica e diversifcada variando radicalmente de uma localidade para outra.
> 
> Cumps



Tanta asneira num post só


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Golden Fields disse:


> O complexo de inferioridade é lixado..
> Tens de me dizer qual a semelhança da paisagem mediterrânica do Algarve, paisagens verdadeiramente idílicas cheia de vinhas, oliveiras, laranjeiras, limoeiros, figueiras, amendoeiras, alfarrobeiras, sobreiros,.. com "paisagens britânicas"



Já passei dois Verões em Inglaterra e eles também têm paisagens com muito pasto seco durante o Verão, há zonas imensas onde o único verde nesta estação é o da vegetação das sebes, bosquetes, parques e jardins, até o Minho é mais verde no Verão que a Inglaterra.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

> Infelizmente para muita gente Portugal não tem regiões com grandes riscos de Seca nem o proprio Algarve que em nenhuma zona encontramos valores de percipitação inferiores a 500 mm com valores destes falar em seca acaba quase por ser ofensivo para populações do interior Iberico por exemplo mesmo em latitudes bem superiores...


No interior alentejano e alguns locais do interior centro deve chover então que se farta presumo ..... ainda não percebo porque se fala em grave seca no Alentejo



> Relativo aos anos de seca se formos isentos e repararmos chegamos a conclusão que esta decada foi identica a todas as outras tivemos anos mais chuvosos mas mais amenos como anos mais frios mas com menos percipitação nada demais nada


Se não fosse tão tendencioso quando fala, e tirasse os dados das verdadeiras fontes como o IM veria que isso é completamente falso, as secas foram mais graves que noutras décadas, os outonos  e invernos foram bem mais secos do que o normal, e os periodos que se mantiveram foi a Primavera (março, abril, maio)....
Mesmo os anos mais chuvosos estiveram na média ou pouco acima, no que se fala em relação a anos hidrológicos



> que comprove tendencias apocaliticas que condenam a penisula iberica ocidental a secas extremas


Segundo o que diz vamos mas deixar de ter graves secas, e a região sul vai ter portanto um clima igual ao Norte.



> o Algarve continua a oferecer uma paisagem rica e diversifcada variando radicalmente de uma localidade para outra.


Sim os campos golfe estão dominando o litoral, bem como os hoteis, depois temos o interior sem população quase, km e km de terras sem cultivo, sem árvores, nem nada ... o que muda é a zona de Monchique e Serra do Caldeirão


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

*Clima do Algarve, que futuro ?*

Futuro = Presente = Passado

Tudo o resto é discutir o sexo dos anjos.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Infelizmente para muita gente Portugal não tem regiões com grandes riscos de Seca nem o proprio Algarve que em nenhuma zona encontramos valores de percipitação inferiores a 500 mm










SocioMeteo disse:


> o Clima do Algarve é o clima mais ameno de Portugal continental mas mesmo assim dentro dos climas mais amenos europeus acaba por ser o mais fresco, passado 40 anos de "Boom"turistico o Algarve começa a passar por verdadeiros problemas turisticos parece que os turistas da europa do norte e central começam a descobrir climas mais amenos e com Oceanos mais tranquilos e brandos que o proprio Algarve oferece parece que o Marketing de Portugal pais super quente e ameno da europa começa a ser desmestificado pelos nossos proprios consumidores Turisticos.



Alguma vez estudou turismo? Em alguma das suas aulas lhe foi dito que o potencial turístico de Portugal se deve a ser um "país super quente"?
A mim nunca me disseram nada disso! Além de que aquilo que verdadeiramente conta no turismo, na hora de decisão, é o preço/qualidade. E a concorrência nesse campo nunca foi tão feroz. Claro que culpar mitos e clima é muito mais fácil. 



SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo aos anos de seca se formos isentos e repararmos chegamos a conclusão que esta decada foi identica a todas as outras tivemos anos mais chuvosos mas mais amenos como anos mais frios mas com menos percipitação nada demais nada que comprove tendencias apocaliticas que condenam a penisula iberica ocidental a secas extremas e a paisagens semi-aridas o Algarve continua a oferecer uma paisagem rica e diversifcada variando radicalmente de uma localidade para outra.









Ainda de referir que quando fazemos uma avaliação de seca, é importante ter em conta não só o valor da precipitação como o número de horas de sol e a evapotranspiração. Se pegarmos só no valor da precipitação, daqui a pouco estamos a dizer que Londres tem um "potencial" de seca idêntico a Loulé.


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 21:05)

> Ainda de referir que quando fazemos uma avaliação de seca, é importante ter em conta não só o valor da precipitação como o número de horas de sol e a evapotranspiração. Se pegarmos só no valor da precipitação, daqui a pouco estamos a dizer que Londres tem um "potencial" de seca idêntico a Loulé.




mas penso que esse gráfico é tanto no norte como no sul Andre


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 21:16)

1337 disse:


> mas penso que esse gráfico é tanto no norte como no sul Andre



O gráfico é referente à precipitação em Portugal continental e penso que era a isso que o SocioMeteo se referia quando citou a tua frase: "_tiveste secas como todo o país nos ultimos anos, e tiveste o ultimo inverno acima da media como todo o país_".


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

AnDré disse:


> O gráfico é referente à precipitação em Portugal continental e penso que era a isso que o SocioMeteo se referia quando citou a tua frase: "_tiveste secas como todo o país nos ultimos anos, e tiveste o ultimo inverno acima da media como todo o país_".



ah ok não tinha visto que era para portugal


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Assim a olho parece-me que nas décadas de 80 e 90 houve uma diminuição da precipitação anual em Portugal continental, e nesta década acentuou-se claramente .....
Nota-se claramente que os anos com muita pluviosidade diminuiram imenso, sendo alguns pouco acima da média, e as secas tornaram-se mais severas !!


Mas se calhar sou eu e 99% dos membros que não percebemos nada disto, e o Socio Meteo é que domina isto ...

Oh *André* consegues arranjar algo do género aqui para o Algarve, nem que seja para uma estação só ???


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

1337 disse:


> ah ok não tinha visto que era para portugal



Sim 13337, eu sei muito bem que foi em todo o país, e também sei que em alguns casos não tive seca equivalente a 2004/2005 também muito devido a cheias em Setembro, que nesta década que passou foi em casos superior a 120 mm em Setembro (desabou tudo quase num dia só )
Pode-se até dar o caso de ser dois anos hidrológicos bem abaixo da média e contudo o ano ser até bastante chuvoso ... mas pronto não se pode querer tudo, e na practica acaba por compensar e vai dar ao mesmo e o gráfico do André ilustra bem o que temos estado a falar ... este tempo todo !!

Ou seja o tempo está ficando mais seco claramente (nos ultimos 30 anos) mas tem coincidido com o ciclo climático que se costuma ter e que interage com um parâmetro que não tenho a certeza se é o MJO ou PDO (vai sair asneira, consulto depois) e que tem ciclo de 30 anos, e que normalmente traduz-se em menos casos de NAO - , mas não quero alongar-me mais ... enão estrago o tópico !!


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2010 às 23:24)




----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2010 às 01:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Oh *André* consegues arranjar algo do género aqui para o Algarve, nem que seja para uma estação só ???



Para Faro, usando os dados de precipitação anual e fazendo o desvio em relação à normal 1971-2000.


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2010 às 09:52)

Discussão sobre geadas movida para aqui:

 Geadas


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2010 às 10:17)

De grosso modo, com base no gráfico colocado pelo André:

Diferenças nas décadas em relação à média 1971-2000:

1971-80 > 0 mm
1981-90 > +30 mm
1991-00 > -30 mm
2000-10 > -42 mm (Até 15 Novembro)

2000-10 > -32 mm (simulação - com mais 100 mm até ao final do ano)

Anos com anomalias - mais 200 mm:

1971-80 > 2 anos
1981-90 > 3 anos
1991-00 > 1 anos
2000-10 > 0 anos 

Anos com anomalias - menos 200 mm:

1971-80 > 2 anos
1981-90 > 2 anos
1991-00 > 2 anos
2000-10 > 0 anos 


Embora esta década possa vir a registar uma média um pouco inferior a décadas anteriores, chega-se facilmente a uma conclusão, a precipitação nunca numa década foi tão harmoniosamente distribuída pelos anos.

Posto isto, mas onde está a crise? Eu não percebo...por favor coloquem outros bonecos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2010 às 12:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estive a ver e a consultar dados e é preocupante a redução de chuva nos últimos 10 anos no Algarve.
> 
> Vejamos os dados de uma estação relativamente próxima da minha "Quelfes" e vejamos os anos hidrológicos de 1980 até agora.
> 
> ...



No que se nota nestes últimos 30 anos, a década de 80 e 90 houve anos onde superou os 700 mm e até os 1000 mm. Nesta década 2000 a 2010 nem chegou  a ultrapassar os 650mm. O último ano hidrológico que alguns dizem que foi tão excepcional afinal foi um ano igual 2007 - 2008. Tal como diz o Aurélio houve Setembros claramente que ajudaram bem o ano hidrológico tal como em 2001 e 2008, onde choveu mais de 100 mm, num mês onde a média é cerca de 13 mm.

Desde de Setembro de 2008 não tivemos mais uma cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente, anos como 1989, 1992, 1996, 1998, Setembro de 2001 e 2008, situações dessas são mais raras de acontecer, e todos sabemos que uma cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente faz toda a diferença e é graças a elas que o Algarve tem muito mais precipitação, vejamos casos de 13 de Outubro de 1989 onde choveu 164 mm num só dia em Faro, Dezembro de 1989 onde choveu perto de 600 mm nesse mês, o caso de Dezembro de 1992 onde em 5 dias choveu 400 mm.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No que se nota nestes últimos 30 anos, a década de 80 e 90 houve anos onde superou os 700 mm e até os 1000 mm. Nesta década 2000 a 2010 nem chegou  a ultrapassar os 650mm.



E depois, o que interessa isso para as médias?

Também te posso perguntar há quanto tempo não existe uma sequência destas:

1980-1981: 209 mm
1981-1982: 406 mm
1982-1983: 221.5 mm

E já reparaste como são interessantes as diferenças para Faro a tão curta distância.

Década > Faro > Quelfes
80 > 5431 > 5713
90 > 4811 > 5960
00 > 4770 > 4767

E falas de outra coisa curiosa, as cut-offs. Só demonstra como a variabilidade de precipitação num ano ou década pode ser imensa.

Continuo a dizer e é a minha opinião, com os dados disponíveis não existe uma clara tendência de que a precipitação esteva em queda. Acho que nem com um "set" de 100 anos de dados de várias estações no Algarve se ia lá.


Aqui a margem sul é que é o "deserto". Não sejam ciumentos


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2010 às 13:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No que se nota nestes últimos 30 anos, a década de 80 e 90 houve anos onde superou os 700 mm e até os 1000 mm. Nesta década 2000 a 2010 nem chegou  a ultrapassar os 650mm. O último ano hidrológico que alguns dizem que foi tão excepcional afinal foi um ano igual 2007 - 2008. Tal como diz o Aurélio houve Setembros claramente que ajudaram bem o ano hidrológico tal como em 2001 e 2008, onde choveu mais de 100 mm, num mês onde a média é cerca de 13 mm.



Fazer comparações entre estações é um pouco arriscado, ainda mais no Algarve, onde 2,5km podem fazer toda a diferença.
E corrige-me se tiver algum erro nos meus dados.

Na tua estação acumulaste de 1 de Outubro de 2007 a 31 de Janeiro de 2008: 232mm.
A estação de Quelfes do INAG acumulou nesse período: 269,3mm.

Esse período refere-se ao tempo em que ambas as estações estiveram em funcionamento ao mesmo tempo. Em Fevereiro a estação de Quelfes deixou de dar dados.

Ora, fazendo uma extrapolação de dados muito grande, dado que o período é muito pouco, poderia dizer que para efeitos de comparação, aos dados da tua estação, terias de multiplicar 1.16, ou seja 269,9/232.

Assim sendo, nos últimos 3 anos terias:
2007-2008: 704,6 mm
2008-2009: 273,9 mm
2009-2010: 709,2 mm

Total da década: 5000,7mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2010 às 13:33)

AnDré disse:


> Fazer comparações entre estações é um pouco arriscado, ainda mais no Algarve, onde 2,5km podem fazer toda a diferença.
> E corrige-me se tiver algum erro nos meus dados.
> 
> Na tua estação acumulaste de 1 de Outubro de 2007 a 31 de Janeiro de 2008: 232mm.
> ...



André, só fiz uma comparação entre a minha e a de Quelfes que é a mais perto, mas sei bem que apesar de distar uns 2.5 kms é notório que chove mais lá do que aqui, e se for comparar Moncarapacho (7 kms daqui) ainda a diferença é maior, aí deve ser uns 100 mm ou mais por ano.  Normalmente, chove muito mais na Serra de Monte Figo  do que aqui lá que era giro existir uma estação. Quantas vezes eu vejo aqui de casa a chover na Serra e aqui nadinha.


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

Se consultarem os dados de precipitação de Faro anteriores a 1950 verão que também há anos muito secos na década de 30. E que há uma normal, penso que é a do período 1911-1940 que tem uma média anual de 300 e tal mm para Faro. 

O que é mais curioso é a redução da precipitação nalguns meses do ano, por comparação com décadas anteriores, e o aumento noutros.

- Março tem ficado gradualmente mais seco, quando até 1980 era com frequência o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano;

- Janeiro e Fevereiro também têm ficado mais secos;

- Abril apresenta uma certa tendência para ficar um mês mais húmido, tal como Maio;

- Outubro e Novembro estão ligeiramente mais secos;

- Dezembro tem uma forte tendência para ficar mais húmido.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

HotSpot disse:


> De grosso modo, com base no gráfico colocado pelo André:
> 
> Diferenças nas décadas em relação à média 1971-2000:
> 
> ...



Quando analisam desse grosso modo dá para ver que não existe drama nenhum realmente ... mas contudo se analisares os anos em comparação para a média irás reparar que nos ultimos 13 anos tivemos somente dois anos que estiveram acima da média ....
Desde 1989 portanto contados 20 anos tivemos somente 3 anos acima da média, e os restantes foram na média ou abaixo da média ...
PS: Estou considerando na média não só o valor médio (+-510) mas o que olhando no gráfico me parece ser -20 e +20 mm de desvio em relação á média !!
portanto nisto eu não vejo qualquer harmonização nos valores .... mas pronto gostos são gostos !!


Mais nos ultimos 32 anos apenas 7 foram acima da média de acordo a normalização apresentada ......
Portanto em resumo, nos ultimos 32 anos tivemos:
- 7 acima da média;
- 8 na média;
- 17 abaixo da média;

Não me parece nada harmonizado ... e mostra uma clara tendencia a termos cada mais situações de seca no sul do país bem como a menos anos com precipitação acima da média mas que poderão ser mais violentas, o que está de acordo com análise dos vários projectos existentes para o estudo do clima no próximo século ..... ou será que é preciso mais bonecos !!
Mas claro pode ser apenas um ciclo climático e termos agora um ciclo mais chuvoso a partir de agora que aliás está de acordo com os especialistas na altura de acontecer !!
Falo daqueles ciclos de 30 anos, e sim eu sei que entre 1910 e 1940 tivemos muitas secas, e de acordo com os dados da NAO que vi de antigamente parece que a parte final do sec. XIX terá sido extremamente chuvoso porque apresentava valores NAO extremamente negativos !!
Isso levamente a crer que poderemos a partir de agora de começar a novo ciclo de 30 anos mais chuvoso, e falo isto respeitante a todo o país e espero ter razão


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Aurélio:

---------------------------
Mais nos ultimos 32 anos apenas 7 foram acima da média de acordo a normalização apresentada ......
Portanto em resumo, nos ultimos 32 anos tivemos:
- 7 acima da média;
- 8 na média;
- 17 abaixo da média;
---------------------------

Em relação a que média? 1911-1940? As contas já seriam diferentes...

E isto:

Anos com anomalias - menos 200 mm:

1971-80 > 2 anos
1981-90 > 2 anos
1991-00 > 2 anos
2000-10 > 0 anos 

Curioso a década com a média mais baixa não ter nenhum ano com anomalia -200mm

Isto é fascinante e falo por mim, é por estas e por outras que gosto tanto de analisar estas situações e a meteorologia tanto me fascina.

Depois do que disse, de referires o período de seca 1910-1940 e tudo mais o que foi posto aqui no tópico pergunto novamente, qual é o drama? Mas que anormalidade/fatalismo está a acontecer com a precipitação no Algarve?

É por tudo isto, que disse que estávamos a discutir o sexo dos anjos. O clima do Algarve de futuro=hoje=ontem. Não há dados que digam que já choveu mais, menos ou o mesmo em séculos anteriores ao XX e realmente qual é a real tendência.

E ainda existe outra, a anomalia de Faro nestes últimos anos é inferior à média do continente. Ora, significa que se existe anomalia séria de precipitação por cá no rectângulo, o Algarve tem feito um esforço para que esta não seja tão acentuada.

À partida para esta pesquisa de dados que fiz, sinceramente parti com a certeza que dados os "queixumes" de alguns membros, essa zona seria uma das que mais contribui-a para o défice de precipitação no continente. Afinal os dados estão lançados e o Algarve afinal não está assim tão mal.

Aurélio, vamos continuar a  ou a pensar que afinal o Algarve não está tão mal de ?


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2010 às 23:15)

Uma região que também sofreu muito com a falta de água durante esta década foi o nordeste transmontano, recordo-me que no Outono de 2005, enquanto o Algarve recebia precipitação, o Nordeste de Portugal continuava sem chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Vale o que vale mas deixo também a minha opinião: no Ranking que vou fazendo no meu blogue noto que, para FARO e desde Abril de 2007 até agora:

- *existe uma clara tendência para o registo de temperaturas máximas diárias absolutas mais baixas*, particularmente nos meses do *Verão*;

- *não há nenhuma tendência definida quanto ao registo das precipitações máximas ocorridas diariamente ao longo do ano*, ou seja, não há diferenças significativas de um ano para outro.

Mas repito, vale o que vale, empiricamente.


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

frederico disse:


> Uma região que também sofreu muito com a falta de água durante esta década foi o nordeste transmontano, recordo-me que no Outono de 2005, enquanto o Algarve recebia precipitação, o Nordeste de Portugal continuava sem chuva.



Exacto! Sei que vai ser off-topic.
Mas passo as minhas férias de Verão em terras transmontanas. E no Verão de 2005 só tinhamos água das 22h às 01h e o que corria era um fio de água. Usávamos para encher os cântaros para nos lavarmos minimamente e para a alimentação.
Para se lavar a roupa tinhamos que ir a Cruz Vermelha, para se ter roupa lavada.
Sinceramente, acho mais preocupante as zonas transmontanas que o Algarve.


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

frederico disse:


> Uma região que também sofreu muito com a falta de água durante esta década foi o nordeste transmontano, recordo-me que no Outono de 2005, enquanto o Algarve recebia precipitação, o Nordeste de Portugal continuava sem chuva.



é muito mais seco no nordeste transmontano do que no algarve
mas pronto eles so se queixam querem mais num clima não chuvoso


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

Se a memória não me falha, penso que já vi uma normal climatológica que tinha 900 e tal mm para Bragança, ora a mais recente tem 700 e tal mm... No Nordeste Transmontano e na Terra Quente estão rodeados por montanhas por todos os lados, nas zonas mais baixas chegam a ter menos de 400 mm ano.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

> Em relação a que média? 1911-1940? As contas já seriam diferentes...


Em relação a 71-2000 meu caro Hotspot, e sim em relação a 1911-40 seriam diferentes assim 41-70, nem se discutia ......




> Anos com anomalias - menos 200 mm:
> 
> 1971-80 > 2 anos
> 1981-90 > 2 anos
> ...


Que tem uma coisa a ver com outra, ter uma com menos -350 e outra -50 muda alguma coisa, e não esquecer que estamos falando de anos, e não anos hidrológicos senão estariamos com questões diferentes ....




> Curioso a década com a média mais baixa não ter nenhum ano com anomalia -200mm


ter uma ano de 1996 com uma anomalia quase de 500 também não fez a década deixar de ser caracterizada pela maioria de anos secos, pois não... não mistures, e qual a diferença de cair 200 ou 300 mm aqui ???



> Isto é fascinante e falo por mim, é por estas e por outras que gosto tanto de analisar estas situações e a meteorologia tanto me fascina.


Eu também adoro desde que a discussão seja saudável e com cortesia adoro fazer debates 



> Depois do que disse, de referires o período de seca 1910-1940 e tudo mais o que foi posto aqui no tópico pergunto novamente, qual é o drama? Mas que anormalidade/fatalismo está a acontecer com a precipitação no Algarve?


Drama como disse nenhum, mas o facto é que se tem assistido a uma redução da precipitação no Algarve e no país todo com especial destaque em alguns meses devido provavelmente á pouca existência de NAO- nos ultimos 30 anos como referem os estudos ....



> É por tudo isto, que disse que estávamos a discutir o sexo dos anjos. O clima do Algarve de futuro=hoje=ontem. Não há dados que digam que já choveu mais, menos ou o mesmo em séculos anteriores ao XX e realmente qual é a real tendência.


Mas ninguem disse o contrário e o que se passa é tentarmos descobrir se estamos num ciclo climático dos tais 30 anos ou numa mudança climática.... aqui o importante Hotspot não é discutir se continuamos na média ou abaixo da média, mas que voÇes perçebam de uma vez por todas que temos tido cada vez mais anos secos ou se quiseres anos menos chuvosos, e isso quer para o Algarve quer para Portugal é claramente notório e a própria média do país tem vindo claramente a baixar nesta década e é isso que temos vindo continuamente a falar.
Ciclo climático dos tais 30 anos ou mudança climática não faço ideia e ninguem que tente ver os dois lados pode garantir nada .... mas se os próximos 20 anos continuarem assim com a diminuição da precipitação a nivel nacional então teremos que voltar a reflectir ...

Na minha opinião pessoal acho que podemos novamente vir a assistir a Verões bastante quentes e Invernos (Dez a Fev) particularmente chuvosos agora nos próximos anos.... mas isso é a minha opinião que não acredito em cenários apocalipticos de alguns especialistas... em resumo espero por um novo ciclo climático nos próximos tempos .!!



> E ainda existe outra, a anomalia de Faro nestes últimos anos é inferior à média do continente. Ora, significa que se existe anomalia séria de precipitação por cá no rectângulo, o Algarve tem feito um esforço para que esta não seja tão acentuada.


Uma estação não representa uma região nem a parte sul do território



> À partida para esta pesquisa de dados que fiz, sinceramente parti com a certeza que dados os "queixumes" dos membros do Algarve, essa zona seria uma das que mais contribui-a para o défice de precipitação no continente. Afinal os dados estão lançados e o Algarve afinal não está assim tão mal.


Acho que há mais algarvios do que alentejanos por aqui 



> Aurélio, vamos continuar a  ou a pensar que afinal o Algarve não está tão mal de ?


Sinceramente acho que todo o país esteve muito mal na ultima década mas estou em crer que agora teremos um ciclo positivo ..........

PS: Hotspot, isto não se trata de dizer que estamos á beira de um abismo trata-se de perceberem que nos ultimos 30 anos o numero de secas aumentaram, existem mais anos abaixo da média, e tem havido uma redução de cerca de 10% da precipitação .... mesmo a nivel nacional
Preocupante, não certamente a menos que a próxima década seja igual, mas quero acreditar e acredito certamente que isto vai mudar nesta década !!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

frederico disse:


> Se a memória não me falha, penso que já vi uma normal climatológica que tinha 900 e tal mm para Bragança, ora a mais recente tem 700 e tal mm... No Nordeste Transmontano e na Terra Quente estão rodeados por montanhas por todos os lados, nas zonas mais baixas chegam a ter menos de 400 mm ano.



Acho que tem a ver com uma forte descida das precipitações em Março que passou a ser do 2º mais chuvoso do ano para o 2º mes mais seco da Primavera...
Por exemplo aqui Março já tem uma média ligeiramente inferior a Abril com pouco menos de 40 mm salvo erro...
janeiro aqui já tem uma média identica a Fevereiro e Outubro com cerca de 60 mm, enquanto Dezembro tem média de cerca de 118 mm em Faro..

Atenção que não podemos misturar seca meteorológica com hidrológica, pois Bragança tem tendencia a ter as duas quando a 1ª acontece...é das regiões que mais sofre...
A outra é todo o interior alentejano, aqui desde que criámos o Alqueva acho que agora só quem pode sofrer é o Barlavento mas acho que já existe a "Transfega"


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

frederico disse:


> Se a memória não me falha, penso que já vi uma normal climatológica que tinha 900 e tal mm para Bragança, ora a mais recente tem 700 e tal mm...



Na normal de 1931-1960 a precipitação anual em Bragança é 972,1mm, mas a localização da estação meteorológica é diferente da actual.

Nas normais de 1961-1990 e de 1971-2000, já com a localização actual, os quantitativos de precipitação anual mantiveram-se semelhantes, apenas se observa um pequeno aumento na normal mais recente (+17mm).

Uma observação no mapa de distribuição da precipitação anual em Portugal continental *aqui* fica bem evidente que as áreas com menores quantitativos, no nosso país, não são no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

Dan disse:


> Na normal de 1931-1960 a precipitação anual em Bragança é 972,1mm, mas a localização da estação meteorológica é diferente da actual.
> 
> Nas normais de 1961-1990 e de 1971-2000, já com a localização actual, os quantitativos de precipitação anual mantiveram-se semelhantes, apenas se observa um pequeno aumento na normal mais recente (+17mm).
> 
> Uma observação no mapa de distribuição da precipitação anual em Portugal continental *aqui* fica bem evidente que as áreas com menores quantitativos, no nosso país, não são no Algarve.



A normal é de 61-90 , que tinha bem mais precipitação do que agora, agora seria necessário um gráfico mais recente mas em termos geográficos creio que proporcionalmente deve ser semelhante...
De qualquer modo mostra que as regiões mais secas é o interior Norte, interior alentejano e se olharem bem o litoral algarvio em especial no Sotavento, e o interior do Algarve tem quase o dobro da precipitação do litoral ...
Temos enorme diversidade climática....

Gostava de ter um mapa actual de registo da pluviosidade em todo o Algarve para se poder comparar ...


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Isto é tudo relativo às normais escolhidas.
A de 61-90 é de facto muito mais chuvosa, que outras referências.
Quando houver uma 1981-2010, se calhar até os últimos anos são chuvosos por comparação com essa..


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Aurélio disse:


> A normal é de 61-90 , que tinha bem mais precipitação do que agora, agora seria necessário um gráfico mais recente mas em termos geográficos creio que proporcionalmente deve ser semelhante...
> De qualquer modo mostra que as regiões mais secas é o interior Norte, interior alentejano e se olharem bem o litoral algarvio em especial no Sotavento, e o interior do Algarve tem quase o dobro da precipitação do litoral ...
> Temos enorme diversidade climática....



Do que vi ontem quando construí o gráfico de precipitação para o Faro, o Algarve até deve ter sido das regiões do continente que menos redução de precipitação teve na última década.
E relembro este tópico: Qual é o local mais seco e o mais chuvoso da Península Ibérica ? 

Vou fazer os gráficos para outras estações para ver o que se conclui.


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2010 às 00:43)

Quando comparamos diminuição da precipitação no contexto nacional pode ser enganador olhar apenas para anomalias na forma de percentagem.

Por exemplo, pode ser bastante mais problemático para um local onde chove tradicionalmente pouco perder 10% da precipitação do que num que chove muito perder 30%. Mero exemplo.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

Vince disse:


> Quando comparamos diminuição da precipitação no contexto nacional pode ser enganador olhar apenas para anomalias na forma de percentagem.
> 
> Por exemplo, pode ser bastante mais problemático para um local onde chove tradicionalmente pouco perder 10% da precipitação do que num que chove muito perder 30%. Mero exemplo.



Ao nível social/humano concordo.
A nível de ecossistemas não sei se será bem assim.

Uma quebra de 10% num ecossistema que recebe anualmente 500mm (passando a 450mm), será mais grave que um que recebe 3000mm e passe a 2700mm?

Claro que para nós, pensarmos em 2700mm ou 3000mm não deixa de ser muita água. Mas a nível de ecossistemas, penso que os impactos sejam semelhantes.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

Vince disse:


> Quando comparamos diminuição da precipitação no contexto nacional pode ser enganador olhar apenas para anomalias na forma de percentagem.
> 
> Por exemplo, pode ser bastante mais problemático para um local onde chove tradicionalmente pouco perder 10% da precipitação do que num que chove muito perder 30%. Mero exemplo.



Eu sinceramente acho que ouve locais em que a precipitação média baixou pelo menos 30% talvez na região interior norte e provavelmente partes do Alentejo, e isso muito por culpa dos meses de Inverno, relembro aos membros que no calendário Março ainda é Inverno ... mas isso não importa Março tornou-se claramente menos chuvoso e por isso agora quando falamos meses de Inverno até já se fala em Dez/Jan/Fev, mas isso é outra história...
Eu sei que o Algarve nem foi quem teve maior queda, porque de secos não passamos, mas quando se torna seco nos outros lados ao mesmo tempo então nessas regiões desce a precipitação média, porque quanto mais for o clima chuvoso, maior efeito terão os anos secos !!


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2010 às 19:35)

AnDré disse:


> Ao nível social/humano concordo.
> A nível de ecossistemas não sei se será bem assim.
> 
> Uma quebra de 10% num ecossistema que recebe anualmente 500mm (passando a 450mm), será mais grave que um que recebe 3000mm e passe a 2700mm?
> ...


Não sei se será bem assim, porque com médias baixas de precipitação como temos, menos 60 mm, implica talvez mais um mês sem chuvas, e aqui no Algarve sempre que isso acontece causa problemas nos cultivos.. e eu que o diga, que vejo-me aflito quando tento fazer culturas em Outubro sem chuva ....
As plantações parece que apenas gostam da água da chuva


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei se será bem assim, porque com médias baixas de precipitação como temos, menos 60 mm, implica talvez mais um mês sem chuvas, e aqui no Algarve sempre que isso acontece causa problemas nos cultivos.. e eu que o diga, que vejo-me aflito quando tento fazer culturas em Outubro sem chuva ....
> As plantações parece que apenas gostam da água da chuva



Isso é um dos problemas que eu referi socio/humano e que eu disse que concordava.

Ao nível de ecossistemas, e pegando no exemplo que deste, a redução de 300 ou 400mm numa região muito chuvosa, pode implicar a existências de meses secos (onde até então não existiam), e isso perturbará também o ecossistema da região.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2010 às 21:28)

No nosso país, mais que a redução do total anual, uma alteração da distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano pode ser muito critica. Tal como o anDré já referiu, nas regiões onde défice hídrico no Verão é muito fraco, uma redução da precipitação nos meses de Primavera pode ter consequências muito graves. Pode mesmo implicar uma alteração climática significativa. Por exemplo, áreas de clima temperado marítimo podem passar a apresentar características marcadamente mediterrâneas para as quais a vegetação não esteja muito adaptada.
As regiões de clima temperado marítimo em Portugal continental estão numa situação muito limite, qualquer pequena alteração no regime da precipitação pode ter grandes implicações.


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

frederico disse:


> Se a memória não me falha, penso que já vi uma normal climatológica que tinha 900 e tal mm para Bragança, ora a mais recente tem 700 e tal mm... No Nordeste Transmontano e na Terra Quente estão rodeados por montanhas por todos os lados, nas zonas mais baixas chegam a ter menos de 400 mm ano.



Em algumas zonas ainda vai  a menos de 300 mm!


----------



## Climat (19 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

O título é excelente "Clima do Algarve, que futuro?". Não podia ser melhor, aqui não se fala que o Algarve vai ficar deserto, porque qualquer algarvio sabe bem disso. Nunca o Algarve ficará deserto, porque vai continuar a chover por cá e ainda bem. O Algarve no futuro vai perder precipitação, mas vai ter situações mais extremas, as cheias de Dezembro de 1989, 1992 vão ocorrer mais vezes. Se a reflorestação já tivesse a ocorrer o Algarve teria mais precipitação, mas como somos um país onde de Verão tudo arde, é normal áreas que desaparecem levem a uma diminuição da precipitação.

O Algarve perdeu precipitação esta década, os anos 80 e 90 tiveram secas e anos extremamente chuvosos em que houve anos que superaram os 1000 mm e igualou-se o Norte do país, principalmente em 1989 entre Outubro e Dezembro. 
Vou dar um exemplo: se no Minho chover cerca de 1500 mm e perder 10% da sua precipitação passaria para 1350 mm, se o Algarve tem cerca de 500 mm perder 10% da sua precipitação fica com 450 mm. Que impactos teria esta diminuição no Minho e que impactos  teria esta diminuição no Algarve? Onde seria mais grave? No Algarve o impacto seria muito mais elevado do que no Minho, porque qualquer redução implica menor reserva nos aquíferos e na seca de 2004/2005 os aquíferos bateram no fundo, para além de outros impactos na produção de mel, agricultura e pasto para os animais nas zonas serranas. O Algarve não é só sol, praia e turismo, mas isso é em todo o lado, a larga maioria dos portugueses Algarve=sol=praia nada mais. O Algarve tem uma parte rural onde existem pessoas que vivem à base da agricultura, pecuária e apicultura. 

Eu vivo no campo, os meus pais sempre viveram da agricultura, embora eles com 70 anos, e eu com cerca de 40 anos tenhamos vivido e passado por algumas secas no Algarve. Tenho um furo ele chegou a secar no ano de 2004/2005, neste momento tem cerca de 1 metro de água, se o motor trabalhar mais de 1 hora a tirar água para regar as laranjeiras bate no fundo, o Inverno passado foi excelente para repor os níveis nas Albufeiras mas a nível de lençois freáticos a água não está muito famosa. Todos sabemos ou a grande maioria sabe para repor-se os lençois freáticos é preciso que chova aos poucos para ir penetrando na terra até chegar a esses aquíferos ou lençois freáticos, não é 3 meses de chuva intensa onde a maior parte da água é escorrida que se acumula algo significativo, só a partir de Março, Abril com a continuação da chuva os aquíferos foram ganhando água.

Eu diria que uma cut-off está para o Algarve como o frio e a neve está para Bragança. É muitas vezes, graças a ela que o Algarve tem precipitação na média ou fica acima da média.

Tal como o Frederico disse bem, às vezes é necessário chover 700 mm, 800 mm para repor o nível das águas subterrânias e anos desses não ocorreu durante esta década.

Existem locais em Portugal mais secos que o Algarve, sudeste alentejano, zona de Mértola, Moura, e o Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

O que é para vocês o nordeste transmontano?


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2010 às 20:04)

Fil disse:


> O que é para vocês o nordeste transmontano?



O que a climat queria dizer é que há zonas no nordeste transmontano menos chuvosas que o Algarve. Não queria dizer especificamente que o Algarve é mais chuvoso que Bragança! Penso ser aí que queres chegar...

Pelo que sei, Bragança tem uma média entre 700/900mm, mas há muitas zonas do nordeste transmontano com menos de 500mm, e menos chuvosas que o Algarve! 

Também não podemos generalizar os 500mm como a média algarvia, isso é só nas zonas mais secas! Também há locais no Algarve onde inclusivamente chove mais que em Bragança!


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

Da carta de distribuição da precipitação de Susanne Daveau - “Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal” (normal de 1931-1960):

No Algarve a precipitação varia entre os 400mm, no extremo sul, e os 1200mm na Serra de Monchique;

No distrito de Bragança varia entre os 500mm, na Vilariça / baixo Sabor e os 1800mm na parte mais alta da serra de Montesinho.

É provável que estes quantitativos sejam actualmente um pouco mais baixos, mas a relação deve ser mais ou menos a mesma.


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 21:18)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O que a climat queria dizer é que há zonas no nordeste transmontano menos chuvosas que o Algarve. Não queria dizer especificamente que o Algarve é mais chuvoso que Bragança! Penso ser aí que queres chegar...
> 
> Pelo que sei, Bragança tem uma média entre 700/900mm, mas há muitas zonas do nordeste transmontano com menos de 500mm, e menos chuvosas que o Algarve!
> 
> Também não podemos generalizar os 500mm como a média algarvia, isso é só nas zonas mais secas! Também há locais no Algarve onde inclusivamente chove mais que em Bragança!



Sim, nas Caldas de Monchique, por exemplo, chovem mais de 1000 mm.
Na Fóia provavelmente ainda deve cair mais.


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

Dan disse:


> Da carta de distribuição da precipitação de Susanne Daveau - “Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal” (normal de 1931-1960):
> 
> No Algarve a precipitação varia entre os 400mm, no extremo sul, e os 1200mm na Serra de Monchique;
> 
> ...



A zona da foz do Côa  e a Ribeira de Massueime apresentam menos de 300 mm, mas de facto, já não ficam no distrito de Bragança.
Não sei é qual a norma climática em que é  baseado este valor...


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

belem disse:


> A zona da foz do Côa  e a Ribeira de Massueime apresentam menos de 300 mm, mas de facto, já não ficam no distrito de Bragança.
> Não sei é qual a norma climática em que é  baseado este valor...



Sim, algumas áreas da bacia do Côa apresentam valores inferiores a 300mm na referida carta. A normal é a de 1931-1960.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O que a climat queria dizer é que há zonas no nordeste transmontano menos chuvosas que o Algarve. Não queria dizer especificamente que o Algarve é mais chuvoso que Bragança! Penso ser aí que queres chegar...
> 
> Pelo que sei, Bragança tem uma média entre 700/900mm, mas há muitas zonas do nordeste transmontano com menos de 500mm, e menos chuvosas que o Algarve!
> 
> Também não podemos generalizar os 500mm como a média algarvia, isso é só nas zonas mais secas! Também há locais no Algarve onde inclusivamente chove mais que em Bragança!



Eu perguntei porque parece não haver uma definição exacta da área a que corresponde o nordeste transmontano e até já vi nas notícias na TV tratar a Serra do Marão como nordeste transmontano. Na minha opinião a zona a sul do distrito de Bragança não é nordeste transmontano.

Já agora deixo aqui uma tabela de precipitação mensal e anual para várias estações do Algarve:





E dias com precipitação:


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2010 às 14:21)

Fil disse:


> O que é para vocês o nordeste transmontano?



São as definições de sempre. O Nordeste Transmontano é toda a zona de penetração de ventos do 1º quadrante. A velha definição da zona entre a Serra da Nogueira, Bornes e Montesinho e o Douro Internacional, tudo dentro do Distrito de Bragança, embora o planalto de 600m se estenda para sul, até ao Sabugal...






Sem grande aporte atlântico, os vales dos rios são bons microclimas e devem ter todos uma paisagem pobre e ressequida semelhante à do Vascão em Alcoutim.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

Agreste disse:


> São as definições de sempre. O Nordeste Transmontano é toda a zona de penetração de ventos do 1º quadrante. A velha definição da zona entre a Serra da Nogueira, Bornes e Montesinho e o Douro Internacional, tudo dentro do Distrito de Bragança, embora o planalto de 600m se estenda para sul, até ao Sabugal...



Essa área do mapa parece uma versão minimizada do interior norte e centro, nunca o nordeste transmontano que para mim é apenas os concelhos de Vinhais, Bragança, Vimioso, Miranda do Douro, Macedo de Cavaleiros, Mogadouro, etc, ou seja, os concelhos a NE de Trás-os-Montes... Como é possível que até tenhas colocado a Beira Interior? Guarda no nordeste transmontano?  Será que o nordeste alentejano também inclui o sotavento algarvio?



Agreste disse:


> Sem grande aporte atlântico, os vales dos rios são bons microclimas *e devem ter* todos uma paisagem pobre e ressequida semelhante à do Vascão em Alcoutim.



Espero que digas isso com conhecimento de causa e não seja apenas um "feeling". Esse rio deve ser próximo ao Douro e para além das margens rochosas que não permite muita vegetação, ele não representa "os vales dos rios" do nordeste transmontano. O norte e sul do distrito têm clima e paisagens bem distintas. Por exemplo nas margens do rio Sabor a norte do distrito existem carvalhais e outras árvores que não existiriam caso não houvesse qualquer aporte atlântico. Embora em quantidade a precipitação em Bragança seja pouco mais de metade da que cai por exemplo em Braga, o número de dias de precipitação (> 0,1 mm) é semelhante em ambas cidades e bastante superior à do Algarve, e isso, além de outros factores, também faz a diferença.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

*SNIRH - Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos*:

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

Fil disse:


> Essa área do mapa parece uma versão minimizada do interior norte e centro, nunca o nordeste transmontano que para mim é apenas os concelhos de Vinhais, Bragança, Vimioso, Miranda do Douro, Macedo de Cavaleiros, Mogadouro, etc, ou seja, os concelhos a NE de Trás-os-Montes... Como é possível que até tenhas colocado a Beira Interior? Guarda no nordeste transmontano?  Será que o nordeste alentejano também inclui o sotavento algarvio?



Tem que ver com a Meseta Central da Península Ibérica. Estás acima dos 600m e fazes parte da Meseta. Elvas podia ser um razoável termo de comparação se não estivesse a metade da altitude de Bragança.



Fil disse:


> Dizes isso com conhecimento de causa ou é apenas um "feeling"? Esse rio deve ser próximo ao Douro e para além das margens rochosas que não permite muita vegetação, ele não representa "os vales dos rios" do nordeste transmontano. O norte e sul do distrito têm clima e paisagens bem distintas. Por exemplo nas margens do rio Sabor a norte do distrito existem carvalhais e outras árvores que não existiriam caso não houvesse qualquer aporte atlântico. Embora em quantidade a precipitação em Bragança seja pouco mais de metade da que cai por exemplo em Braga, o número de dias de precipitação (> 0,1 mm) é semelhante em ambas cidades e bastante superior à do Algarve, e isso, além de outros factores, também faz a diferença.



O rio da foto é o próprio Vascão perto de Alcoutim. Não há aporte atlântico mas e o efeito das neblinas em Bragança? O tal anticiclone de origem térmica na Península Ibérica durante o inverno...


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

Agreste disse:


> Tem que ver com a Meseta Central da Península Ibérica. Estás acima dos 600m e fazes parte da Meseta. Elvas podia ser um razoável termo de comparação se não estivesse a metade da altitude de Bragança.
> 
> 
> 
> O rio da foto é o próprio Vascão perto de Alcoutim. Não há aporte atlântico mas e o efeito das neblinas em Bragança? O tal anticiclone de origem térmica na Península Ibérica durante o inverno...



A única parte de Trás-os-Montes que faz parte da meseta é o planalto mirandês, Bragança, Vinhais ou Macedo são zonas montanhosas semelhantes em Espanha à zona do Bierzo que faz a transição para o litoral mais atlântico. A altitude não tem relação nenhuma com a meseta senão também Montalegre ou o Gerês ou tantas outras regiões do país seriam parte da meseta... Nordeste transmontano também não tem nada a ver com a meseta, é uma designação puramente geográfica.

Sinceramente não entendi o teu 2º parágrafo.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Agreste disse:


> Tem que ver com a Meseta Central da Península Ibérica. Estás acima dos 600m e fazes parte da Meseta. Elvas podia ser um razoável termo de comparação se não estivesse a metade da altitude de Bragança.
> 
> 
> O rio da foto é o próprio Vascão perto de Alcoutim. Não há aporte atlântico mas e o efeito das neblinas em Bragança? O tal anticiclone de origem térmica na Península Ibérica durante o inverno...



O norte do Distrito, nomeadamente os concelhos de Bragança e Vinhais, é bem diferente da metade sul. A própria vegetação é disso evidência.




Rio Sabor junto a Bragança


----------



## frederico (22 Nov 2010 às 17:59)

Fil disse:


> E dias com precipitação:



Estas tabelas revelam pormenores muito curiosos sobre o padrão de distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano.

Assim, por comparação aos últimos 30 anos, constatam-se as seguintes diferenças:

- O trimestre Outubro-Novembro-Dezembro era mais seco décadas atrás, ao passo que actualmente o mês de Dezembro chega a ter mais de um quinto da precipitação média anual. 

- Em algumas estações, Março era o mês mais chuvoso do ano. Nas últimas décadas, Março foi quase tão seco quanto Maio, e nalgumas estações de Portugal Março chegou a ser mais seco que Maio. 

- O trimestre Janeiro-Fevereiro-Março era mais húmido. Nas últimas décadas, tem havido uma tendência para termos este trimestre mais seco.

Ora estas alterações têm o seu impacto nos ecossistema. No Algarve, é mais importante um primeiro trimestre do ano civil húmido do que um último trimestre, isto para os ecossistemas. O padrão que se tem visto com frequência nas últimas três décadas, precipitação tendencialmente concentrada entre Outubro e Dezembro, e Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março tendencialmente secos não é benéfico para a fauna e para a flora. Por exemplo, se chover muito de Outubro a Dezembro, mas não chover quase nada em Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março, as ribeiras e os ribeiros apresentar-se-ão secos ao longo da Primavera climatológica, o que é péssimo para muitas espécies de anfíbios e de répteis que neles habitam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2012 às 20:07)

Como, não sabia aonde meter estes dados resolvi desenterrar este tópico. Hoje, tive a fazer uma média dos anos hidrológicos, onde eu moro e desde que tenho pluviómetro, ou seja, uma média de 5 anos, que pouco interesse tem, mas dá para ter uma noção nestes últimos 5 anos aqui na zona.

Ou seja, os valores são de Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2012.

Portanto, os dados médios mensais são os seguintes:

*Outubro*: 49 mm

*Novembro*: 58.2 mm

*Dezembro*: 100 mm

*Janeiro*: 43.2 mm

*Fevereiro*: 65.4 mm

*Março*: 67.2 mm

*Abril*: 61 mm

*Maio*: 27 mm

*Junho*: 2 mm

*Julho*: 0.2 mm

*Agosto*: 0.6 mm

*Setembro*: 31.6 mm

Média anual dos últimos 5 anos: 505.4 mm 

A tendência é interessante, Dezembro continua a ser o mês mais chuvoso, existe uma tendência para uma diminuição da precipitação nos meses de Outubro e Novembro, a situação mais crítica é o mês de Janeiro que é um mês que tem vindo a perder precipitação e estando este mês inserido no Inverno não deixa de ser preocupante. De realçar, os meses da Primavera, MAM onde a precipitação tem vindo a aumentar.

Claro, isto é só de 5 anos e pode variar muito até a uma normal climática de 30 anos.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 20:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como, não sabia aonde meter estes dados resolvi desenterrar este tópico. Hoje, tive a fazer uma média dos anos hidrológicos, onde eu moro e desde que tenho pluviómetro, ou seja, uma média de 5 anos, que pouco interesse tem, mas dá para ter uma noção nestes últimos 5 anos aqui na zona.
> 
> Ou seja, os valores são de Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2012.
> 
> ...



Para completar a tua informação e para ser uma noção do comportamento da precipitação nos ultimos anos, e consultando os mapas de precipitação constata-se o seguinte:

Acima da Média:
- Outubro: 2010
- Novembro: 2011
- Dezembro: 2009, 2010
- Janeiro: 2009, 2010
- Fevereiro: 2010
- Março: 2010, 2011
- Abril: 2008, 2010, 2011
- Maio: 2011
- Setembro: 2008

Abaixo da Média:
- Outubro: 2007, 2008, 2009, 2011, 2012
- Novembro: 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012
- Dezembro: 2007, 2008, 2011, 2012
- Janeiro: 2008, 2011, 2012
- Fevereiro: 2008, 2009, 2011, 2012
- Março: 2008, 2009, 2012
- Abril: 2009, 2012
- Maio: 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012
- Setembro: 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2012 às 01:42)

A análise do ranking que utilizo a partir dos dados do WeatherOnline desde Abril de 2007 permite-me tecer as seguintes considerações para Faro:
-relativamente às temperaturas máximas registadas diariamente, existe uma tendência para a sua estagnação nos 1º, 2º e 4º trimestre do ano (entre Outubro e Junho); já no 3º trimestre do ano (entre Junho e Agosto) há uma clara tendência para que as temperaturas máximas diárias de Faro sejam cada mais baixas relativamente à média do conjunto de todas as estações meteorológicas europeias com registos naquele portal;
-relativamente à quantidade máxima de precipitação registada diariamente, os dados para Faro apontam para uma clara diminuição, em termos anuais, relativamente à média do conjunto das estações meteorológicas europeias; apenas no 2º trimestre do ano (Abril a Junho) não se nota essa regressão.
Tendo em conta 791 estações meteorológicas, Faro ocupa a posição 167º no que se refere ao registo das temperaturas máximas diárias (82º no 1º trimestre, 235º no 2º trimestre, 287º no 3º trimestre e 93º no 4º trimestre do ano). O 1º e o 4º trimestre são o período do ano mais propício para que Faro se destaque no registo de temperaturas máximas diárias mais elevadas no conjunto de todas as estações meteorológicas da Europa.
Tendo em conta 1 385 estações meteorológicas, Faro ocupa a posição 137º no que se refere ao registo das precipitações máximas diárias (131º no 1º trimestre, 291º no 2º trimestre, 548º no 3º trimestre e 95º no 4º trimestre do ano). O 1º e o 4º trimestre são o período mais propício para que Faro se destaque no registo das precipitações máximas diárias mais elevadas no conjunto de todas as estações meteorológicas da Europa, embora a tendência seja para que isso ocorra cada vez menos.

Os dados completos do meu estudo


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2013 às 15:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como, não sabia aonde meter estes dados resolvi desenterrar este tópico. Hoje, tive a fazer uma média dos anos hidrológicos, onde eu moro e desde que tenho pluviómetro, ou seja, uma média de 5 anos, que pouco interesse tem, mas dá para ter uma noção nestes últimos 5 anos aqui na zona.
> 
> Ou seja, os valores são de Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2012.
> 
> ...



Actualmente (últimos 2 anos) só escapa Novembro...depois para além da seca temos meses extremamente chuvosos aliados a períodos longos sem chover. Poderão dizer que isso é normal da região mas assim tanto também acho que não. Desde 2009 para cá que assisto a uma quebra enorme no nosso coberto vegetal. O ano passado então foi uma desgraça com a seca aliada aos incêndios e este ano até ver não está nada bom!
Analisando a presente época...Setembro e Outubro foram abaixo da média, Novembro foi extremamente chuvoso(apenas em alguns locais), Dezembro nem   metade da média tivemos e Janeiro parece que para lá caminha.
Sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar...e a minha preocupação prende-se mais por nos últimos tempos não conseguir ver chover de jeito sem ser com cut-off a oeste/sudoeste. Nem depressões de leste daquelas vindas do Mediterrâneo/sul de Espanha temos tido e que normalmente rendiam uns 50mm no sotavento.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Actualmente (últimos 2 anos) só escapa Novembro...depois para além da seca temos meses extremamente chuvosos aliados a períodos longos sem chover. Poderão dizer que isso é normal da região mas assim tanto também acho que não. Desde 2009 para cá que assisto a uma quebra enorme no nosso coberto vegetal. O ano passado então foi uma desgraça com a seca aliada aos incêndios e este ano até ver não está nada bom!
> Analisando a presente época...Setembro e Outubro foram abaixo da média, Novembro foi extremamente chuvoso(apenas em alguns locais), Dezembro nem   metade da média tivemos e Janeiro parece que para lá caminha.
> Sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar...e a minha preocupação prende-se mais por nos últimos tempos não conseguir ver chover de jeito sem ser com cut-off a oeste/sudoeste. Nem depressões de leste daquelas vindas do Mediterrâneo/sul de Espanha temos tido e que normalmente rendiam uns 50mm no sotavento.



Trovoadas, basta olhar um pouco para trás para perceber que o Algarve está habituado a anos menos chuvosos. 
Por exemplo: 

Faro, década de 80:

1980: 380,4mm
1981: 260,4mm
1982: 340,5mm
1983: 553,0mm
1984: 308,4mm
1985: 408,2mm
1986: 371,0mm

E entretanto 87, 88 e 89 salvaram a década de 80. Choveu mais nesses últimos 3 anos (2755,7mm), do que nos 7 anos anteriores (2621,3mm).


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2013 às 18:55)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoadas, basta olhar um pouco para trás para perceber que o Algarve está habituado a anos menos chuvosos.
> Por exemplo:
> 
> Faro, década de 80:
> ...



Isso André, isso é verdade, mas posso colocar aqui um post que já tenho preparado há algum tempo que faltava publicar e que posso colocar agora aqui, e que mostrava que o clima no Algarve não deve ser mostrado dessa forma, e que mostra como tem havido alterações evidentes no nosso clima não apenas nos ultimos anos, como nos ultimos 20 ou mais anos !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2013 às 18:59)

Faro - Variação Anual

Normal de Faro no Periodo 71-2000




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Normal de Faro no Período 81-2010





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Desvio face á Normal 71-2000




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Desvio face á Normal 81-2010




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2013 às 19:01)

Clima de Portugal Continental por Meses - Análise Mensal

Destaque claro para a diminuição da precipitação nos meses de Inverno, enquanto que nos restantes aparentemente não existe grandes alterações. Evidentes os sinais de alterações ao nivel do clima, do meu ponto de vista, ciclo climático ou alterações climáticas apenas o tempo o dirá !

Janeiro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Fevereiro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Março




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Abril




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Maio




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Outubro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Novembro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Dezembro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


PS: Agora se alguém fizer o mesmo com as temperaturas agradecia pois fiquei saturado e aborrecido com tanto trabalho que tive


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2013 às 19:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Desvio face á Normal 81-2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este gráfico mostra aquilo que eu referia.
Numa normal de 30 anos, houve apenas 6 anos com uma anomalia de precipitação > +100mm.
No entanto houve 12 anos com anomalia > -100mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

As previsões da Aemet para as próximas décadas na Andaluzia:

*Anual*







*Inverno*


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões da Aemet para as próximas décadas na Andaluzia:
> 
> *Anual*
> 
> ...



O erro desse estudo deve ser quase do tamanho do gráfico mas assim a olho parece haver um aumentar na precipitação ou manter durante os próximos 100 anos, com um ciclo bem chuvoso (era bom era  ) entre 2030 e 2050, isto falando em termos anuais.
Em termos de Inverno existe uma clara tendência para a diminuição da precipitação no Inverno.

O que me leva a perguntar, será que foram os ultimos 20 anos especialmente um reflexo, daquilo que é projectado agora pela Andaluzia com um cambio das precipitação para o Outono e Primavera.

Assim a olho é a conclusão que chego !


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Alguma bibliografia que talvez (não) interessa a este tópico:

DIAGNÓSTICO DO RISCO DE SECAS NO ALGARVE – UMA ABORDAGEM
GEOGRÁFICA

Variações Climáticas no Algarve durante o Quaternário

Contribuição para o Cálculo do Balanço Hídrico dos Principais Sistemas Aquíferos do Algarve

O clima de Portugal nos séculos XX e XXI

Impacto das Alterações Climáticas na qualidade das águas subterrâneas de aquíferos carbonatados em Portugal (páginas 32 a 38 do PDF)


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2013 às 12:35)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoadas, basta olhar um pouco para trás para perceber que o Algarve está habituado a anos menos chuvosos.
> Por exemplo:
> 
> Faro, década de 80:
> ...



Esses dados podem significar que estamos a viver um ciclo de 30 anos, a década de 80 foi uma década seca, tirando os 3 últimos anos dessa década que foram anos excepcionais em termos de precipitação, portanto para mim, talvez seja um ciclo de 30 anos que o Algarve está a passar.

A maioria da população, o governo, os autarcas ignoram as cheias rápidas, no passado dia 8 de Novembro choveu excepcionalmente no concelho de Loulé, houve inundações um pouco todo o concelho. Todos devem estar lembrados daquela família que passou um mês dentro do carro, porque a casa tinha sido destruída pela cheia, agora a casa já foi recuperada e a família já está lá a viver. Como é que a Câmara Municipal de Loulé deixou reconstruir a casa, no mesmo local com a ribeira ao pé em vez de realojar essa família outro sítio, é que se um dia volta a chover torrencialmente lá vai a casa ao ar outra vez. Em Portugal, não existe prevenção de nada, depois um dia acontece algo é tudo a chamar pelos santos para acudir. Vergonhoso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2013 às 12:26)

O que a mim, causa-me mais estranheza é que já vamos com um mês e meio de Inverno climatológico mas ainda não tivemos uma depressão a vir de SW da zona da Madeira, se em Fevereiro não vier nada, então as depressões a virem de SW são cada vez mais raras no Inverno. O ano passado foi igual e este ano vai pelo mesmo caminho, a parte sul do país e a Madeira têem mais precipitação quando essas depressões surgem. O Outono e a Primavera deixam o Inverno a milhas de distância, quando seria lógico o Inverno a estação mais animada.

Enquanto, o AA tiver a SW a afectar a Madeira e o Algarve, não vamos ter nada de especial em termos de precipitação, porque as depressões andam numa latitude demasiado a norte para quebrarem o AA que temos tido.

Não fosse a Nadine que andasse pelo Atlântico a passear, então as coisas estariam ainda piores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

Mas que tabela mais estranha esta da Direcção geral da Agricultura e Pescas, para o Algarve, em termos de precipitação, Faro e Olhão com a média anual mais elevada. 






Para consultarem os dados para todos os concelhos de Portugal clique aqui (atenção é um download de um ficheiro em excel).


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas que tabela mais estranha esta da Direcção geral da Agricultura e Pescas, para o Algarve, em termos de precipitação, Faro e Olhão com a média anual mais elevada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho muito bem que usem essa tabela, parece estar correctissima, dei-me ao trabalho de contar e existem 10 localidades ou concelhos com 636 mm !

Looooollll ....


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2013 às 21:49)

918mm 

Não pode ser. E também não acredito que Aljezur tenha tido 232mm num dia. Isso é um dilúvio naquela várzea. Até o edifício da câmara ia na cheia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2013 às 14:18)

Este relatório de Gestão e Prevenção de Secas:

http://dspace.uevora.pt/rdpc/bitstream/10174/4719/1/Relatório SPGS nº 4 ALGARVE.pdf

Fazendo uns cálculos por alto eu diria que estamos perto de ver as cheias de 1989, novamente aqui no Algarve, eu apostaria para 2015 para o ano de novas cheias. Sei que isto pode ser um disparate mas tendo em conta, que o período de retorno anda à volta de 26 anos e depois repete-se passado 6 anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Agreste disse:


> 918mm
> 
> Não pode ser. E também não acredito que Aljezur tenha tido 232mm num dia. Isso é um dilúvio naquela várzea. Até o edifício da câmara ia na cheia.



Os valores de precipitação média anual, para mim, estão completamente errados, os valores de precipitação máxima em 24 horas (atenção é em 24 horas e não diária), logo esses valores estão correctos, basta ver que o valor de Monchique está correcto, o de Faro também, o de Olhão também, esses valores são retirados das estações do IM e do INAG, portanto esse valor de 232 mm em Aljezur deve estar correcto também.

Esta é a carta de precipitação anual no Algarve elaborada em Junho de 2012 pela ARH Algarve

http://www.apambiente.pt/_zdata/pla...omo 1B\Cartas\1209_PrecipitacaoMediaAnual.pdf


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2013 às 01:01)

No separador: "Continente", no funda da tabela tem o seguinte:

_"Metodologia: Dados trabalhados a partir da foto-interpretação Sobre SIG"._

Isso explica o porquê de tantos valores semelhantes. 
Por exemplo, na região norte, dos 11 concelhos do distrito de Viseu, 10 têm como valor de precipitação máxima em 24h: 151mm.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2013 às 12:01)

Mas 232mm em 24 horas é brutal. Em 1997 as pontes sobre as ribeiras de Aljezur e sobre a ribeira do Seixe na EN120 foram galgadas pela água e a precipitação foi menor embora estas ribeiras venham todas do barranco da Fóia a uns 700-800 metros de altitude.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2013 às 17:18)

Agreste disse:


> 918mm Não pode ser. E também não acredito que Aljezur tenha tido 232mm num dia. Isso é um dilúvio naquela várzea. Até o edifício da câmara ia na cheia.



No caso de Aljezur, o valor máximo diário de precipitação é de 128,5 mm, ocorrido entre as 09h00 de 27 e 28 de Outubro de 1988, segundo a base de dados do SNIRH.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2013 às 17:46)

*O contexto atmosférico dos episódios de precipitações intensas no Sul de Portugal*






*Resumo*

Os episódios muito chuvosos, em especial os eventos de precipitação intensa, constituem um dos mais graves riscos naturais existentes em Portugal. Os eventos de precipitações torrenciais ocorridos no Alentejo e no Algarve, nos Outonos de 1997 e 2001, são exemplos, relativamente recentes, que evocam a elevada perigosidade que estas situações meteorológicas podem representar, no caso particular das regiões meridionais de Portugal. O estudo sistemático destas situações meteorológicas extremas assume, deste modo, a maior importância, revelando-se um tema de investigação que tem atraído um número crescente de especialistas de diferentes áreas científicas, entre os quais os geógrafos físicos.
Neste relatório divulgam-se algumas das principais aquisições atingidas numa investigação mais desenvolvida, e que se consubstanciou na tese de doutoramento intitulada "Climatologia das precipitações intensas no Sul de Portugal (FRAGOSO, 2003). Trata-se de uma abordagem climatológica deste tema, envolvendo quer a análise estatística de dados com vista à verificação da incidência espacial e temporal dos episódios de chuva intensa no Sul de Portugal, quer o diagnóstico das condições atmosféricas responsáveis pela sua ocorrência neste domínio geográfico. Os limites da região estudada são os do território de Portugal Continental que se estende para Sul do Rio Tejo. O conjunto de resultados que se seleccionou no âmbito da organização deste trabalho de divulgação diz respeito, essencialmente, ao estudo do contexto atmosférico que se revela favorável ao desencadeamento dos episódios de precipitações intensas no Sul de Portugal.
Em relação à diversidade espacial dos episódios de precipitação intensa, o conjunto das análises realizadas (FRAGOSO, 2003), permitiu consolidar alguns elementos do conhecimento das características pluviométricas do Sul de Portugal que, pelo menos em certa medida, já haviam sido adquiridos (VENTURA, 1994; l996). Os resultados alcançados confirmaram e reforçaram uma ideia já solidamente estabelecida: a de que, no contexto do Sul de Portugal, o Algarve constitui uma região com um comportamento particular no que toca à frequência de ocorrência de episódios de chuvas abundantes.
Este traço de singularidade marcante do clima do Algarve revela-se na análise de diferentes parâmetros, desde logo, no estudo das séries de precipitação máxima diária (período 193 1/32-1994/95), em relação às quais, as estações do Algarve, de um modo geral, se destacam em relação às do Alentejo e do Ribatejo. Em primeiro lugar, as suas séries de precipitações máximas diárias compreendem valores, de um modo geral, mais elevados; Por outro lado, nas estações algarvias regista-se uma mais forte variabilidade interanual das precipitações máximas diárias. Por outro lado, ainda, os episódios extremos de precipitação têm, no Algarve, um período de retorno mais curto.
O estudo estatístico das precipitações diárias de um período de quinze anos hidrológicos (l983/84-1997/98) permite concretizar alguns aspectos da diversidade espacial deste parâmetro. Da base de dados constituída, foram subtraídos dois inventários, com o objectivo de constituir amostras representativas de dias de “precipitaçõo abundante» (P ³ 40mm) e «muito abundante» (P ³ 100m).
No período analisado, as ocorrências de dias de precipitação «muito abundante» (P ³ 100mm) concentraram-se, sobretudo, na região algarvia, e de modo especial nas suas áreas mais montanhosas, tendo-se observado uma frequência máxima de casos (10 dias em l5 anos) em estações situadas nas Serras de Monchique e do Caldeirão. Comparativamente, verificou-se uma maior incidência de episódios de precipitação muito abundante no Algarve Central e Oriental que nas áreas do Barlavento.
A importância relativa (%) dos dias de precipitação «abundante» (P ³ 40mm) em relação ao conjunto dos dias chuvosos é muito variável de região para região. Esta proporção é muito reduzida nas áreas mais deprimidas da Bacia do Sado e em grande parte do Baixo Alentejo, onde representa apenas uma percentagem entre 0,5 a 1% dos dias chuvosos. É no Algarve que se regista uma maior importância relativa destes episódios no regime pluviométrico, observando-se uma percentagem que varia entre os 5 e 9% (com máximo no Algarve Oriental).
A maioria dos dias de precipitação «abundante» observados (1983-1998) ocorreu no Outono e no começo do Inverno, mas esta preponderância manifesta-se com variações entre as regiões. No Ribatejo e no Alentejo veriticou-se um maior número de casos no Outono. enquanto no Algarve, nomeadamente nas serras do seu interior, a maior frequência de dias de precipitação «abundante» foi atingida no Inverno (trimestre Dezembro-Fevereiro).
A determinação dos principais padrões pluviométricos associados aos dias de chuvas abundantes (P-40mm) constituiu outra abordagem levada a cabo no âmbito do tratamento dos dados das precipitações à escala diária. A metodologia adoptada levou à identificação de quatro padrões fundamentais, nos quais as áreas onde se concentram os máximos de precipitação poder5o corresponder, consoante os tipos definidos, ao Ribatejo, ao Maciço de Monchique, ao Algarve Oriental, ou ainda, ao Conjunto dos relevos que constituem a designada «Serra Algarvia». Mais uma vez, este estudo permitiu contirmar a maior incidência dos episódios de chuva abundante na região algarvia, com particular destaque para o seu interior montanhoso.
A caracterização do contexto atmosférico associado à ocorrência dos episódios de precipitações intensas envolveu diferentes abordagens, tendo em vista a obtenção de elementos úteis em relação a aspectos como a identificação das condições de circulação de larga-escala, ou o reconhecimento das estruturas de meso-escala (sistemas convectivos), passando pela análise da estrutura vertical da troposfera, que podem fomentar a convecção e, consequentemente as chuvadas torrenciais no Sul de Portugal.
A utilização de um método automático de classificação de padrões de circulação sinóptica permitiu consolidar o conhecimento de alguns aspectos que caracterizam o contexto atmosférico favorável à ocorrência de precipitações abundantes no sul de Portugal. Um dado comum aos cinco padrões identiticados nesta classificação diz respeito ao facto de, em todos eles, o bordo meridional das depressões atingir latitudes subtropicais (ou mesmo tropicais), determinando a advecção de massas de ar marítimo, quentes e húmidas, que atingem o Sul de Portugal, nomeadamente através da fachada algarvia. Um outro aspecto comum aos padrões sinópticos identificados, igualmente importante para o desenvolvimento da convecção na troposfera, diz respeito às invasões de ar frio na média e alta troposfera, que se materializam através de profundos vales depressionários que se estabelecem sobre a fachada ocidental da Península ibérica (cujos talvegues chegam a atingir a costa marroquina e as Ilhas Canárias) ou na presença de células de ar frio, isoladas por uma circulação bloqueada.
A utilização de uma metodologia subjectiva de classificação de situações sinópticas permitiu pôr em evidência que o contexto atmosférico deste tipo de fenómenos se caracteriza por uma apreciável diversidade. A aplicação desta metodologia teve como propósito comparar as causas meteorológicos dos eventos de precipitação abundante que ocorreram em dois locais diferentes do Sul do país – Évora e Faro – no período 1962-1992. Os resultados da classificação demonstram que os tipos de situações sinópticas que, predominantemente, estão na origem de precipitações abundantes em Évora, são diferentes dos de Faro. Cerca de dois terços (67.5%) dos eventos de chuva abundante registados em Évora estiveram associados à passagem de perturbações frontais muito activas, na dependência estreita da circulação zonal dos ventos de Oeste ou das suas ondulações. Este contexto atmosférico de escala sinóptica tem uma importância relativa muito menor na génese dos eventos muito chuvosos que se registaram em Faro. Nesta estação sobressai, de um modo flagrante, a frequência de situações sinópticas dominadas pela influência de depressões de carácter estacionário, relacionadas com um tipo de circulação meridiana lenta (ou bloqueada) nos níveis médios e altos da troposfera. As depressões estacionárias associadas a células frias de bloqueio estiveram na origem de cerca de metade (49%) dos eventos de precipitação abundante registados em Faro. Neste contexto sinóptico particular, foram as situações marcadas por uma posição mais meridional dos centros depressionários (a Sul do Algarve ou entre o Algarve e a ilha da Madeira) que foram responsáveis por um maior número de episódios de precipitação muito abundante (P>50mm) em Faro.
Estas condicionantes do contexto atmosférico de escala sinóptica conduzem a uma estrutura termodinâmica muito instável na troposfera. O tratamento de dados de sondagens aerológicas permitiu proceder a uma tentativa de avaliação do grau de instabilidade convectiva que se encontra associado à ocorrência de precipitações torrenciais (eventos com precipitações máximas superiores a 100 nim em 24 horas, verificados entre 1983 e 1998) no Sul de Portugal. A análise realizada proporcionou a obtenção de alguns resultados úteis à caracterização da estrutura instável da atmosfera, deduzida das sondagens de Lisboa, que se revela favorável à ao desencadeamento dos episódios torrenciais. O forte gradiente térmico vertical da troposfera, o perfil vertical da humidade e o elevado teor de vapor de água das massas de ar em presença foram os principais aspectos que se procurou quantificar no âmbito da avaliação da magnitude da instabilidade.
Por fim, no último capítulo, sintetizam-se os aspectos mais importantes de um estudo mais alargado (FRAGOSO, 2003), e que visou caracterizar o ambiente atmosférico em que se desencadearam alguns dos eventos torrenciais, ocorridos durante os outonos de 1997 e 2001, e que atingiram, de modo especial, a região do Algarve. Apesar de amostra compreender um restrito número de casos, a escolha dos eventos procurou ser criteriosa, designadamente no sentido de permitir a exemplificação de distintos modos de organização espacial dos sistemas nebulosos convectivos ("focalizada", constituindo "bandas ou alinhamentos” ou “generalizada”). No conjunto da análise dos eventos torrenciais ressaltou a importância de três aspectos do seu contexto atmosférico de formação, os quais poderão ser considerados como elementos essenciais para o desencadeamento das precipitações intensas:
– Circulação depressionária das baixas camadas condicionada por núcleo de baixas pressões centrados na bacia atlântica ibero-marroquina (ou nas suas proximidades);
- Presença de uma massa de ar quente e húmida nas baixas camadas da troposfera;
– Forte instabilidade convectiva (no período antecedente dos eventos torrenciais).
As condições que acima se destacam podem ser observadas em contextos muito diversos, nomeadamente, no que se refere à dinâmica atmosférica na média e alta troposfera. Outros aspectos do contexto atmosférico poderão também assumir, em situações particulares, uma importância decisiva como factores favoráveis ao desenvolvimento dos fenómenos convectivos no Sudoeste da Península Ibérica e nas suas margens, podendo salientar-se os seguintes:
– Presença de células depressionárias de bloqueio em altitude, isolando gotas ele ar frio;
– Influência de profundos talvegues na corrente de Oeste;
– Acção das correntes ele jacto (polar e subtropical;
– Fenómenos de oclusão;
– Evoluções ciclogenéticas de tipo explosivo; 
Com as perspectivas de abordagem e os métodos utilizados nesta investigação procurou-se seguir algumas novas linhas de pesquisa no estudo das situações atmosféricas responsáveis pelos episódios de precipitação intensa. Espera-se que a continuidade destas vias de pesquisa, e uma mais extensa utilização de dados - por exemplo, dados das radiossondagens, das imagens e dados obtidos por satélites, das imagens de radar meteorológico – proporcionada por novos meios de análise e processamento automático da informação, possam contribuir para melhorar, num futuro próximo, o conhecimento neste domínio científico.

Fonte: Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:26)

Para não colocar estes dados no seguimento sul que fica um pouco off-topic, aqui deixo a precipitação ocorrida em Huelva e Cádiz deste ano hidrológico:

*Cádiz*: 

Outubro 2012: 71.4 mm
Novembro 2012: 150.8 mm
Dezembro 2012: 29.7 mm
Janeiro 2013: 58.4 mm
Fevereiro 2013: 68.2 mm
Março 2013: 221.9 mm

Total: 600.4 mm 


*Huelva*:

Outubro 2012: 86.6 mm
Novembro 2012: 119.8 mm
Dezembro 2012: 24.4 mm
Janeiro 2013: 37.3 mm
Fevereiro 2013: 36.6 mm
Março 2013: 158.1 mm

Total: 462.2 mm

Em Cádiz choveu tanto no mês de Março como choveu em Alte e Messines que são zonas de serra, isto diz tudo quando nós dizemos que vai tudo para a Andalucia. então se juntarmos a precipitação de Setembro, Cádiz fica com uns impressionantes 712.8 mm. Agora comparem e chegam a uma conclusão.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para não colocar estes dados no seguimento sul que fica um pouco off-topic, aqui deixo a precipitação ocorrida em Huelva e Cádiz deste ano hidrológico:
> 
> *Cádiz*:
> 
> ...



E qual é a média nesses locais (média anual) ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:49)

Aurélio disse:


> E qual é a média nesses locais (média anual) ?



Em Cádiz a média é de 587 mm , já em Huelva a média é de 490 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2013 às 23:53)

*Precipitação Acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro até 31 de Março*

Alcantarilha 272 mm  
Alte 342 mm  
Arrochela 300 mm  
Cacela 205 mm  
Maragota 274 mm  
Messines 351 mm  
Norinha 302 mm  
Patacão 307 mm  
Portimão 319 mm  
Tavira 207 mm

Fonte: SAGRAL

Só mês de *Março*:






Fonte: IPMA

Em Março, o valor de precipitação foi, no *Algarve*, 3 a 5 vezes superior ao que é normal num mês de Março.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 00:03)

Gerofil disse:


> *Precipitação Acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro até 31 de Março*
> 
> Alcantarilha 272 mm
> Alte 342 mm
> ...



São bons valores de precipitação acumulados, mas que são muito mais devido ao numero de dias com precipitação do que aos valores acumulados diariamente, apesar de achar este valor do Patacão algo alto 
Muito alto mesmo, pois por exemplo em comparação com Portimão, tivemos nessa cidade Janeiro e Fevereiro bem mais chuvoso em Janeiro e Fevereiro do que aqui por estas bandas ... humm ...


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2013 às 03:21)

Algarvio1980,

sugiro que consultes as novas normais climatológicas 1981-2010 para a Andaluzia. Tinha uma vaga ideia que na passada década houve muitas fugas de chuva para a Andaluzia, mas fiquei surpreendido porque a média anual de Cádis teve uma redução brutal para cerca de *522 mm* anuais. Já Huelva subiu para *524.7* mm e ultrapassou portanto Faro.


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2013 às 03:36)

Gerofil disse:


> *Precipitação Acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro até 31 de Março*
> 
> Alcantarilha 272 mm
> Alte 342 mm
> ...



Cacela está com perto de 500 mm acumulados, um valor dentro do normal para a época e a estação. Visitei há dias a ribeira de Cacela no local da Fonte Santa, onde se situam várias fontes e algares que alimentam a ribeira, e achei que estava tudo dentro do normal para este mês. Num ano chuvoso aquilo estaria a bombar água!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 09:50)

frederico disse:


> Cacela está com perto de 500 mm acumulados, um valor dentro do normal para a época e a estação. Visitei há dias a ribeira de Cacela no local da Fonte Santa, onde se situam várias fontes e algares que alimentam a ribeira, e achei que estava tudo dentro do normal para este mês. Num ano chuvoso aquilo estaria a bombar água!



Ora nem mais ..... eu por aqui ainda nenhum ribeiro levou água, é preciso dizer mais alguma coisa, e mesmo que tivesse levado foi algo muito pontual.
Estes terrenos e ribeiras aguentam com muito mais água !


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2013 às 14:42)

frederico disse:


> Algarvio1980,
> 
> sugiro que consultes as novas normais climatológicas 1981-2010 para a Andaluzia. Tinha uma vaga ideia que na passada década houve muitas fugas de chuva para a Andaluzia, mas fiquei surpreendido porque a média anual de Cádis teve uma redução brutal para cerca de *522 mm* anuais. Já Huelva subiu para *524.7* mm e ultrapassou portanto Faro.



Obrigado frederico. Eu coloquei as normais climatológicas 1971-2000.


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2013 às 15:09)

*Qu*



Aurélio disse:


> Ora nem mais ..... eu por aqui ainda nenhum ribeiro levou água, é preciso dizer mais alguma coisa, e mesmo que tivesse levado foi algo muito pontual.
> Estes terrenos e ribeiras aguentam com muito mais água !





As ribeiras que correm em Faro e Olhão raramente têm água, só quando chove e nos dias seguintes. De VRSA a Albufeira são poucos os cursos de água que aguentam caudal em anos hidrológicos normais de Outubro à Primavera. Apenas me ocorrem estes: Ribeiro do Álamo (Altura), Ribeira de Cacela, Ribeira da Almargem (Conceição de Tavira), Rio Gilão, Ribeira de Quarteira. 

Poucas vezes vi o Rio Seco com água, deve ser por isso que lhe chamam seco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2013 às 13:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ...
> 
> Ou seja, os valores são de Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2012.
> 
> ...



Os valores são de Outubro 2007 a Setembro de 2013 (Olhão)

Média mensal da precipitação nos últimos 6 anos:

Ano Hidrológico Média na precipitação Outubro de 2007/Setembro de 2013

Valores médios

*Outubro*: 53.3 mm

*Novembro*: 73 mm 

*Dezembro*: 88.7 mm 

*Janeiro*: 39.8 mm 

*Fevereiro*: 57.5 mm 

*Março*: 79.2 mm

*Abril*: 51.8 mm

*Maio*: 23 mm 

*Junho*: 1.7 mm 

*Julho*: 0.7 mm 

*Agosto*: 0.5 mm 

*Setembro*: 32.5 mm

Média anual dos últimos 6 anos: 501.8 mm 

Só os meses de Março, Abril e Setembro em comparação com a normal climatológica de Faro (Aeroporto) 1981-2010 é que encontra-se acima da média.

O Outono e o Inverno tem uma tendência para ocorrer menos precipitação, Dezembro já tem quase menos 30 mm em relação à média do mês, a Primavera a tendência tem sido para manter ou mesmo de subida, devido ao mês de Março, Setembro tem vindo a ganhar precipitação e é um dos meses mais incertos por aqui, devido serem muito secos ou chuvosos.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2013 às 14:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os valores são de Outubro 2007 a Setembro de 2013.
> 
> Média mensal da precipitação nos últimos 6 anos:
> 
> ...



Se tivesses feito desde 2003 então é que o cenário seria mesmo negro ....
Seja como for penso ser notório que a precipitação não tem diminuido de forma muito assumida, mas sim tem havido deslocações dos períodos chuvosos, por exemplo Janeiro e Fevereiro tem perdido claramente precipitação, Novembro e Dezembro é 8 ou 80, Outubro dos mais constantes, e Março tem recuperado bastante precipitação nos ultimos anos.
Abril e Maio pouco tem mexido !

Basicamente nos ultimos anos tem oscilado entre anos normais e anos secos ou muito secos, vamos a ver se a tendência começa a inverter-se porque daqui a pouco Janeiro está ao nivel de Maio a este ritmo !


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2014 às 13:04)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim de facto o Algarve tem estado num limbo meteorológico, por acaso o Inverno foi excelente em praticamente todo o pais mas por o que se lê por aqui no Algarve não foi nada de especial, é estranho termos o pais inteiro com um Inverno extremamente chuvoso e no Algarve não o ter acontecido, apesar de achar que essa falta de precipitação não foi generalizada a todas as zonas do Algarve, relativo á Seca o Algarve está digamos preparado para menos percipitação, para se ter um Inverno normal ou uma primavera normal no Algarve não é preciso uma sequencia infidável de dias de chuva, o que torna ainda mais chato esta falta de percipitação pois bastava chover mais meia dúzia de dias em cada mês para que o Algarve tivesse um Inverno normal e estas lamentações não tivessem razão de ser. Penso que este limbo do Algarve que se tem verificado deve-se a não termos tido depressões de Sudoeste como normalmente se têm nos meses de Outono, lembro-me de Outubros com depressões de vento de sul e nos últimos anos isso não tem acontecido.



A meu ver, a seca tem sido generalizada por todo o Algarve e não podemos comparar as estações que encontram-se mais no interior algarvio como Alte, Messines ou mesmo Aljezur com a média climatológica de Faro, e mesmo assim não existe nenhuma estação meteorológica no Algarve que esteja na média no final do mês de Fevereiro que podes consultar *aqui* e podes ver isso. Eu direi que a culpa não é do Outono mas sim do Inverno, não é nos meses de Outono (SON) que a precipitação tem diminuido mas sim nos meses de Inverno (DJF) aí a perda é notável com os meses de Dezembro e Janeiro a perderem bastante precipitação nos últimos anos em relação à média climatológica de Faro e aí é que eu noto uma ausência quase total de entradas de Sudoeste no Inverno, o Inverno que passou nem 1 tivemos foi tudo O/NO, não veio nenhuma depressão do eixo AçoresMadeira Continente. Pode ser a variabilidade climática e os próximos anos podemos assistir a uns Invernos mais rigorosos aqui no Algarve.


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 15:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A meu ver, a seca tem sido generalizada por todo o Algarve e não podemos comparar as estações que encontram-se mais no interior algarvio como Alte, Messines ou mesmo Aljezur com a média climatológica de Faro, e mesmo assim não existe nenhuma estação meteorológica no Algarve que esteja na média no final do mês de Fevereiro que podes consultar *aqui* e podes ver isso. Eu direi que a culpa não é do Outono mas sim do Inverno, não é nos meses de Outono (SON) que a precipitação tem diminuido mas sim nos meses de Inverno (DJF) aí a perda é notável com os meses de Dezembro e Janeiro a perderem bastante precipitação nos últimos anos em relação à média climatológica de Faro e aí é que eu noto uma ausência quase total de entradas de Sudoeste no Inverno, o Inverno que passou nem 1 tivemos foi tudo O/NO, não veio nenhuma depressão do eixo AçoresMadeira Continente. Pode ser a variabilidade climática e os próximos anos podemos assistir a uns Invernos mais rigorosos aqui no Algarve.



Pois é esse mesmo eixo Açores Madeira-Golfo de Cadiz que está a falhar sem duvida, claro que sim isto é tudo muito incerto muito mais numa região como a do Algarve, como te disse basta meia dúzia de dias de chuva para que o Algarve fique na média, algo que de facto não tem acontecido nos últimos anos tirando uma ou outra excepção, mas não encaro com muita gravidade a falta de percipitação no Algarve ok a media é de 500 mm chove 350 mm ou 400mm tem 5,6 meses secos em vez de 3,4 meses, não é algo que destabilize a própria flora e diversidade da região, muito mais grave é quando a falta de percipitação se faz sentir noutras regiões.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2014 às 22:15)

O mês de março tudo indica não irá registar qualquer precipitação... assim sendo este ano hidrológico está bastante bem posicionado para ser pior que 1980 com um desvio para menos precipitação de mais de 250mm sobre a média anual.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2014 às 22:42)

Agreste disse:


> O mês de março tudo indica não irá registar qualquer precipitação... assim sendo este ano hidrológico está bastante bem posicionado para ser pior que 1980 com um desvio para menos precipitação de mais de 250mm sobre a média anual.



Mas que contas andas tu para aí a fazer?
Para acabar o ano hidrológico tens o final de Março ainda, Abril, Maio e mais tarde Setembro....
Este ano comparando com muitos outros anos secos, ainda é um anjinho.

Pior que 2004/2005 nunca será na vida .....
Vamos ter calma que isto ainda pode animar ... 

EDIT: Claro que podemos ter uma Primavera e Verão quente e seca, como indicam os modelos, mas também eles nunca foram bons a prever cut-offs por isso vamos ter fé que isto ainda mude este ano !


----------



## camrov8 (21 Mar 2014 às 23:03)

ainda vão comprar água aqui ao norte temos de fartura pelo menos no meu lado este estio soube bem com tanta água já os terrenos das encostas estão a aluir


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2014 às 21:25)

*Cartas climáticas referentes ao Concelho de Silves*

Precipitação total anual






Temperatura média anual





Fonte: CM de Silves


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2014 às 01:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite,
> Grande parte da precipitação aqui no Algarve e sem dados das zonas mais a sotavento, foi em grande parte aqui nesta região , sendo que Almancil somou cerca de 42 mm, e segundo a OGIMET caiu 50 mm hoje em Faro, embora outro colega aqui de Faro tenha registado somente 35 mm no dia de hoje !
> Parece que por aqui apenas chove se houver trovoada, e claro se estivermos na Primavera e não no Inverno



O regime da pluviosidade no Algarve está intimamente associado à frequência de fenómenos de precipitações torrenciais. Estes fenómenos têm tendência para ocorrer com maior frequência no Outono e na Primavera, mas não sendo também de todo ocorrerem nas restantes estações do ano, embora com uma probabilidade muito mais reduzida. É esta característica que individualizada aspectos climáticos do Algarve relativamente às outras regiões do território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os valores são de Outubro 2007 a Setembro de 2013 (Olhão)
> 
> Média mensal da precipitação nos últimos 6 anos:
> 
> ...



*Ano Hidrológico Média na precipitação Outubro de 2007/Setembro de 2014*
(Olhão)
Valores médios

*Outubro*: 58.6 mm (7 anos)

*Novembro*: 64.6 mm (7 anos)

*Dezembro*: 80.4 mm (7 anos)

*Janeiro*: 40.6 mm (7 anos)

*Fevereiro*: 54.0 mm (7 anos)

*Março*: 72.6 mm (7 anos)

*Abril*: 57.1 mm (7 anos)

*Maio*: 21 mm (7 anos)

*Junho*: 1.7 mm (7 anos)

*Julho*: 0.6 mm (7 anos)

*Agosto*: 0.4 mm (7 anos)

*Setembro*: 29.9 mm (7 anos)

*Média anual dos últimos 7 anos*: 481.5 mm

De ano para ano, lá vai um corte na média da precipitação, Dezembro já leva 35 mm a menos em relação à média. Para Dezembro, igualar a média, já é preciso cerca de 370 mm, claro pode vir uns anos bastante chuvosos em Dezembro e que faça voltar à média, mas a tendência nos últimos anos não tem sido muito animadora, o Inverno tem sido sistematicamente seco e o equilíbrio continua no Outono e na Primavera, onde Março já é o 2º mês mais chuvoso a seguir a Dezembro. Janeiro também tem sido um mês com tendência para seco. A falta de cut off's tem sido uma constante no Algarve nos últimos anos e isso nota-se na precipitação. 

Para o ano, logo se vê.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2014 às 13:18)

/.


Gerofil disse:


> O regime da pluviosidade no Algarve está intimamente associado à frequência de fenómenos de precipitações torrenciais. Estes fenómenos têm tendência para ocorrer com maior frequência no Outono e na Primavera, mas não sendo também de todo ocorrerem nas restantes estações do ano, embora com uma probabilidade muito mais reduzida. É esta característica que individualizada aspectos climáticos do Algarve relativamente às outras regiões do território de Portugal Continental.



O Algarve (tal como a Andaluzia e Marrocos) está dependente da circulação atmosférica no Golfo de Cádis. Se não houver a passagem de depressões neste Golfo então o ano hidrológico dificilmente ficará na média. A ocorrência de baixas pressões a esta latitude está muito dependente, por sua vez de uma NAO negativa. Por isso, com frequência, anos hidrológicos húmidos no Algarve correspondem a anos hidrológicos secos no Noroeste da Península, e vice-versa.

A maioria da precipitação em Portugal deve-se a depressões que não estão à nossa latitude! As superfícies frontais cruzam o nosso território e enfraquecem após cruzar o conjunto Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. Nestas situações o Alto Alentejo e a zona de Setúbal e Alcácer ainda podem ter alguma precipitação mas quase nada atinge o sudeste alentejano ou o litoral algarvio.

As serras algarvias, as serras Morena e de Cádis e a cordilheira do Atlas determinam a circulação atmosférica no Golfo de Cádis e são das maiores influências climáticas nestas regiões!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2014 às 20:04)

Boas,

Muito se tem discutido em relação ás normais climatológicas e comparado se temos tido tendência para mais ou menos chuva. Pois bem tenho um ficheiro que formatei de uma entidade e extrai os valores da normal climatológica de 58 a 88 para a estação de Faro (Aeroporto).

*Os valores obtidos foram os seguintes: *(l / m^2)

- Janeiro: 73,59 
- Fevereiro: 72,53
- Março: 45,1
- Abril: 23,25
- Maio: 19,6
- Junho: 10,9
- Julho: 1,44
- Agosto: 3,88
- Setembro: 11,9
- Outubro: 58,56
- Novembro: 86,18
- Dezembro: 87,89

*Total anual:* 494,23 mm


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2014 às 04:02)

_A média anual acumulada de precipitação na região do Algarve, dos últimos 27 anos, foi
de 578 litros/m2.

A média da precipitação ocorrida tem-se mantido constante ao longo dos anos
analisados (a soma dos 1ºs 14 anos é semelhante à soma dos últimos 13 anos).
Os níveis de precipitação não têm vindo a diminuir ao longo dos últimos anos, no entanto, e
analisando os dados diários e horários, verifica-se cada vez mais, a regularidade com que ocorrem
situações extremas, isto é, períodos curtos com grandes intensidades de precipitação (horas)
seguidos de longos períodos de ausência da mesma (semanas).
Tem-se verificado uma irregular distribuição de precipitação ao longo dos meses da época de
chuvas (Outubro a Abril), ocorrendo por vezes concentrada num ou dois meses e nem sempre nos
tipicamente mais chuvosos (Dezembro e Janeiro), tendo essa irregularidade sido prejudicial em
muitos aspectos, agronómicos e não só. 

Fonte: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/artigos/DRAPALG EMAs - clima no Algarve.pdf
_
Anos hidrológicos mais húmidos:

1989/1990: 1011 mm
1995/1996: 925 mm
2009/2010: 959 mm
2010/2011: 813 mm

Anos hidrológicos mais secos:

1994/1995: 304 mm 
1998/1999: 305 mm
2004/2005: 254 mm

Consultando o documento nota-se que o Algarve não se tem saído nada mal em termos de precipitação acumulada face a outras regiões do país como o Nordeste Transmontano. Saliento que a maioria dos anos mais secos desde 1931 em Portugal Continental ocorreram nos últimos 20 anos. Em 2007 ou 2008, por exemplo, o Algarve teve um acumulado normal. Em 2009/2010 e 2010/2011 teve um período húmido que parece ter um retorno de 10 em 10 anos. Em 1989/1990 a precipitação concentrou-se em 3 meses (Outubro, Novembro, Dezembro) mas em 2009/2010 distribuiu-se entre Dezembro e Maio, por isso as consequências foram menos graves. Em 1989 foi destruída a ponte do rio Gilão, em Tavira. A ponte da ribeira do Almargem ficou danificada e os campos das campinas de Faro e de Olhão ficaram debaixo de água. Recordo que muitos pomares se perderam devido ao excesso de precipitação. 

Este ano civil a região terminará mais ou menos na média, o Barlavento provavelmente acima e o Sotavento na média ou ligeiramente abaixo, mesmo que não chova nada em Dezembro. 

Em relação a uma suposta diminuição da precipitação em Dezembro não deixa de ser favorável. Entre os 1981 e 2010 houve uma gande redução da precipitação em Março e um assinalável aumento em Dezembro, face a normais anteriores. Nos últimos anos parece que está a ocorrer uma recuperação da precipitação na Primavera, portanto as médias poderão estar a ajustar-se a um padrão climático que já existiu antes de 1980. 

Se não há redução da precipitação no Algarve, apesar de muito alarmismo, seria sim interessante saber se houve uma redução do número de dias com precipitação e um aumento do número de dias com mais de 10 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2014 às 12:49)

Boas Frederico,

Estive analisando aquilo que disseste e comparei por exemplo com a normal de 31-60, que também foi um periodo seco, com as normais em geral a não ultrapassar os 80 a 90 mm mensais tendo sido nessa altura o mês de Março o mais chuvoso, com cerca de 90 mm salvo erro.

No que toca ao carácter torrencial nessa normal noto que o mês de Março embora sendo o mais chuvoso, não tem caracter torrencial, logo a precipitação ocorrida foi de caracter mais estacionário, ou seja, os anos mais uniformes, enquanto que os outros meses com um acentuado regime torrencial, sugere uma grande variabilidade inter-anual. Portanto as médias podem dizer muito ou não dizer nada, dependo do ponto de vista !

No meu ponto de vista o regime torrencial não aumentou aqui no Algarve sendo que isso me parece uma grande falácia, pois nessa normal os extremos não eram menores do que agora ......

Em relação ao mês de Dezembro não me parece de todo que a precipitação esteja a diminuir quando na verdade ela está fortemente inflaccionada ou influenciada pelos episódeos extremos anos de 87,88, 89 e 95/96, sobretudo estes dois ultimos que fizeram termos a média que temos hoje em dia ...

Onde podes encontrar uma clara diminuição da precipitação e essa é clara é nos meses de Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março embora nos ultimos anos este pareça querer recuperar alguma precipitação !

Em termos anuais ... e apesar das nossas queixas a verdade é que a precipitação anual nem por isso está a diminuir mas algo estática, o que temos é um tira aqui e poe ali !


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2014 às 13:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas Frederico,
> 
> Estive analisando aquilo que disseste e comparei por exemplo com a normal de 31-60, que também foi um periodo seco, com as normais em geral a não ultrapassar os 80 a 90 mm mensais tendo sido nessa altura o mês de Março o mais chuvoso, com cerca de 90 mm salvo erro.
> 
> ...



Por 1988 é que Dezembro não está influenciado, a estação Faro/Aeroporto só registou 6.6 mm nesse ano, O ano em que Dezembro foi mais chuvoso foi em 1989 e depois seguido por 1996, e depois 1992 ano que tu nem referes e 2009 também não ficou assim tão longe quanto isso.

Carácter torrencial existe em todos os meses, sendo mais notória entre os meses de Setembro e Dezembro e entre Março e Maio, até Agosto já teve um episódio torrencial em 2007. 

Tal como existe no histórico anos em que houve meses como o Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro que não choveu como existe valores elevados nesses meses. 

Dezembro pode estar numa fase mais seca, mas não quer dizer que não venha aí um Dezembro com 300-400 mm como já existiu no passado e eleve a média novamente.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2014 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por 1988 é que Dezembro não está influenciado, a estação Faro/Aeroporto só registou 6.6 mm nesse ano, O ano em que Dezembro foi mais chuvoso foi em 1989 e depois seguido por 1996, e depois 1992 ano que tu nem referes e 2009 também não ficou assim tão longe quanto isso.



Pus os anos que tinha memória de serem mais chuvosos e por acaso quando escrevi até tinha a intenção de escrever Dezembro e Novembro, mas pronto as mãos somente escreveram Dezembro ... loolll
Efectivamente foi mesmo esses anos cujo mês de Dezembro foi o mais chuvoso, mas 92 por exemplo esteve longe de ser um ano chuvoso, pelo que me caiu em esquecimento, e agora para eu recuperar todos as memórias tinha que vasculhar todos os dados presentes no Forum, pois esqueci-me de muita coisa que tinha em memória. 
Mas por este caminho que temos tido nestes ultimos 4 anos aqui no Algarve vamos levar com um grande tombo na média anual da precipitação para o mês de Dezembro !


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2015 às 21:17)

Depois de mais um ano hidrológico, aqui fica a média dos últimos 8 anos:

*Entre Outubro de 2007 e Setembro de 2015*

Outubro: 59.9 mm (8 anos)

Novembro: 80.6 mm (8 anos)

Dezembro: 71.9 mm (8 anos)

Janeiro: 41.5 mm (8 anos)

Fevereiro: 47.5 mm (8 anos)

Março: 65.5 mm (8 anos)

Abril: 51.8 mm (8 anos)

Maio: 18.4 mm (8 anos)

Junho: 1.5 mm (8 anos)

Julho: 0.5 mm (8 anos)

Agosto: 0.5 mm (8 anos)

Setembro: 26.1 mm (8 anos)

Média anual dos últimos 8 anos: 465.7 mm 

Ou seja, Novembro passou a ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano, seguidamente de Dezembro e Março

Para que os meses que têm anomalia negativa cheguem à média de Faro (Aeroporto) 1971-2000 nos respectivos meses no fim do próximo ano hidrológico (Setembro 2016) é necessário que ocorra esta precipitação:

Outubro: 90.5 mm
Novembro: 106.7 mm
Dezembro: 465.2 mm
Janeiro: 190.8 mm
Fevereiro: 195.1 mm
Março e Abril estão acima da média
Maio: 33.7 mm
Junho: 47.4 mm
Julho: 13.1 mm
Agosto: 27.5 mm
Setembro está acima da média

Os meses de Inverno (DJF) têm uma anomalia bastante assinalável, Dezembro vai lançado com quase 500 mm de anomalia negativa em relação à média, Janeiro 190 mm e Fevereiro 195 mm. 

Anualmente, existe uma anomalia negativa de 356.1 mm, nestes 8 anos, devido a alguma compensação fora dos meses de Inverno mais concretamente na Primavera e Outono.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2015 às 21:52)

Com normais mais antigas ainda é mais assustador constatar a quebra da precipitação no Inverno, isto tem graves consequências na agricultura regional e nos ecossistemas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 22:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois de mais um ano hidrológico, aqui fica a média dos últimos 8 anos:





frederico disse:


> Com normais mais antigas ainda é mais assustador constatar a quebra da precipitação no Inverno, isto tem graves consequências na agricultura regional e nos ecossistemas.



Em que estação foram obtidos estes valores?


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2015 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> Em que estação foram obtidos estes valores?



Foram dados obtidos através do meu pluviómetro, esqueci-me de referir. Ou seja, são dados de Olhão.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 22:31)

Discordo da ideia de que o clima no Algarve em geral esteja a ficar mais seco.
Só com os valores da série completa de 120 anos se pode analisar. Vou recolher todos os dados disponíveis e tentar reconstituir a série mensal desses 120 anos, para as estações que existirem. Quaisquer comparações entre períodos parciais estarão sempre influenciadas por variações de curto período, da ordem de décadas ou até menores.

Nestas mensagens já tinha coligido algumas estatísticas da série de Faro:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-17#post-509270

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-18#post-509311

Entretanto estava a juntar à série *Faro 71-10 civil*, os últimos anos de 2011 até ao presente, mas ainda não terminei.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas Frederico,
> 
> A nível de vegetação até pode ser melhor que o ano passado basta termos mais dias húmidos, ou seja aqueles meses com foi Dezembro passado com precipitações entre os 40 e 50mm no entanto parece que a tendência é sempre para longos períodos anti-ciclonicos. Há uns anos era perfeitamente normal termos interregnos de 2 a 3 semanas entre períodos húmidos agora parece que a tendência é sempre de mês e meio a 2 meses. Agora a partir da próxima semana as noticias já não são boas! Mais do mesmo. Se continuar assim estamos a entrar numa mudança climática acelerada ou num período seco tipo "Califórnia". O problema é que os ecossistemas estão a regredir aceleradamente pelo que não me parece que seja apenas mais um "período" do nosso clima.
> 
> Para este ano (a continuar assim) o problema será mesmo as barragens. Odeleite e Odelouca simplesmente não enchem! No baixo alentejo também existem muitas barragens com problemas e não há caudal nas ribeiras.



A estação da Junqueira da DRAPALG foi aquela que registou mais precipitação, no mês de Dezembro com 69.4 mm, fica a sul de Odeleite mas perto da barragem do Beliche, cerca de 5 kms da barragem do Beliche. No mês de Dezembro, Odeleite e Beliche perderam armazenamento embora, não tenha chegado a 1% de perdas, em relação a Novembro, já Odelouca perdeu mais de 2%, se calhar Odelouca já está a abastecer alguma parte do Sotavento, a fim de evitar uma perda maior nas barragens de Beliche e Odeleite. As barragens do Sotavento, Beliche tinha 40.79% e Odeleite tinha 48.65% no final de Dezembro, nos 3 meses de OND só Novembro é que registou algum ganho nas albufeiras do Algarve. A barragem do Arade estava no final de Dezembro com apenas 13.63% como é que os agricultores vão regar os pomares de laranjeiras nessa região no próximo Verão se em pleno Inverno, a barragem apresenta um armazenamento que mais parece ser de final de Verão.

Tendo em conta, que as barragens de Beliche e Odeleite perdem em média cerca de 19% entre Maio e Setembro, Beliche poderá chegar a Setembro com cerca de 20 % e Odeleite a rondar os 30%. Agora, depende se até Maio as barragens farão alguma recuperação ou não, senão fizerem qualquer recuperação, o volume armazenado pode ser inferior aquele que referi. No ano passado, as barragens perderam armazenamento a partir de Fevereiro, se este ano for igual, o próximo ano hidrológico 2016/2017 vai ser crucial para o Algarve senão 2017 poderá ser um ano com muitos problemas ao nivel do abastecimento de água no Algarve. 

Até ao final de Janeiro, não vejo condições para isto reverter, a partir de 3ªfeira instala-se o AA e não se sabe quanto tempo ele ficará por cá. Vai ser mais um Inverno sem nenhuma depressão vinda da Madeira, não fosse aquele episódio torrencial de 1 de Novembro as coisas estariam bem piores. Este ano, pode soar as sirenes de alarme no Algarve, caso o Algarve não tivesse ainda a barragem de Odelouca o alarme já teria disparado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2016 às 14:18)

Como é que com o que choveu a região está em seca? Quem for de Albufeira ou de Faro e vier a este tópico até lhe dá o fanico.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Como é que com o que choveu a região está em seca? Quem for de Albufeira ou de Faro e vier a este tópico até lhe dá o fanico.



Claro que a região está em seca! Meses quase sem chuva não se resolvem com um ou dois dias de 100mm numa localidade da região, é preciso muito mais e de preferência que não venha de uma forma torrencial, como infelizmente tem acontecido.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2016 às 18:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação da Junqueira da DRAPALG foi aquela que registou mais precipitação, no mês de Dezembro com 69.4 mm, fica a sul de Odeleite mas perto da barragem do Beliche, cerca de 5 kms da barragem do Beliche. No mês de Dezembro, Odeleite e Beliche perderam armazenamento embora, não tenha chegado a 1% de perdas, em relação a Novembro, já Odelouca perdeu mais de 2%, se calhar Odelouca já está a abastecer alguma parte do Sotavento, a fim de evitar uma perda maior nas barragens de Beliche e Odeleite. As barragens do Sotavento, Beliche tinha 40.79% e Odeleite tinha 48.65% no final de Dezembro, nos 3 meses de OND só Novembro é que registou algum ganho nas albufeiras do Algarve. A barragem do Arade estava no final de Dezembro com apenas 13.63% como é que os agricultores vão regar os pomares de laranjeiras nessa região no próximo Verão se em pleno Inverno, a barragem apresenta um armazenamento que mais parece ser de final de Verão.
> 
> Tendo em conta, que as barragens de Beliche e Odeleite perdem em média cerca de 19% entre Maio e Setembro, Beliche poderá chegar a Setembro com cerca de 20 % e Odeleite a rondar os 30%. Agora, depende se até Maio as barragens farão alguma recuperação ou não, senão fizerem qualquer recuperação, o volume armazenado pode ser inferior aquele que referi. No ano passado, as barragens perderam armazenamento a partir de Fevereiro, se este ano for igual, o próximo ano hidrológico 2016/2017 vai ser crucial para o Algarve senão 2017 poderá ser um ano com muitos problemas ao nivel do abastecimento de água no Algarve.
> 
> Até ao final de Janeiro, não vejo condições para isto reverter, a partir de 3ªfeira instala-se o AA e não se sabe quanto tempo ele ficará por cá. Vai ser mais um Inverno sem nenhuma depressão vinda da Madeira, não fosse aquele episódio torrencial de 1 de Novembro as coisas estariam bem piores. Este ano, pode soar as sirenes de alarme no Algarve, caso o Algarve não tivesse ainda a barragem de Odelouca o alarme já teria disparado.



Agora é que disses-te tudo...em boa hora foi feita a barragem de Odelouca senão as coisas estavam tremidas no Algarve. Mesmo assim não chova não e vamos ver onde vamos parar.

O Aquífero Querença-Silves está nas "lonas" também! Mesmo com estas chuvas a ribeira de Quarteira simplesmente não corre.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2016 às 18:47)

Consultando o Boletim Climatológico Mensal de 2015, constata-se que é apenas no barlavento e Algarve Central (e no interior norte e centro) onde a precipitação é igual ou superior ao normal, neste ano hidrológico que começou em Outubro. Realmente se isso é estar em seca, então o que se poderá dizer do resto do continente...


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2016 às 05:48)

Tudo indica que o Algarve não está  mais seco MAS é preciso analisar outra variáveis, como temperatura, radiação solar, horas de sol, número de dias com chuva...

Um facto indesmentível é a redução brutal da precipitação no mês de Março, e também a redução entre Janeiro e Março. Março viu a sua precipitação média cair para metade desde o início dos anos 80. *No triângulo Canária-Açores-Estreito tem havido uma dominância das altas pressões nestes 3 meses, muito estáveis acomodadas pelos relevos da Península e do Atlas. Quando o último trimestre do ano não é chuvoso e com cheias, vem logo o fantasma da seca e da falta de água, especialmente para o Algarve.*

Este Outono não houve um pico de precipitação 150 a 300 mm e por causa disso as barragens não encheram.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Alterações climáticas: os possíveis efeitos no Algarve (ficheiro PDF):

https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=...gGTpF3MxHeTGxw8La482jg&bvm=bv.112064104,d.d2s


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

Comprei em Inglaterra um livro de um Prof. de Cambridge, fala sobre a evolução climática, a vegetação e os solos no Mediterrâneo. 

Tem algumas páginas dedicadas a Portugal e Espanha. Em Gibraltar há medição da pluviosidade há cerca de 200 anos. O autor descobriu que Gibraltar no século XIX era muito mais húmido, com precipitação média em torno dos 1000 mm, e tem vindo a cair com altos e baixos até hoje. O mês de Março no passado era o mais chuvoso, a tendência para ficar seco pelos vistos já é antiga. O autor refere que a partir dos anos 40 até ao final dos 70 o clima arrefeceu e a  precipitação recuperou um pouco, mas depois mal começou a década de 80 voltou a tendência para a seca. Considera e bem, na minha opinião, que estes padrões de Gibraltar podem ser extrapolados para todo o sudoeste da Península Ibérica, e para isso analisou algumas estações portuguesas e espanholas. Portanto se Gibraltar perdeu mais de 300 mm é provável que o Sul de Portugal também tenha perdido 100 a 200 mm. Já tinha aqui colocado essa hipótese, depois de ler sobre a produção de castanha na serra de Tavira. Muito provavelmente estas são consequências do fim gradual da pequena Idade do Gelo. Existem ainda indícios de que no tempo dos romanos o Sul da Península era mais árido e seco, e de que o Norte de Portugal já teve azinheiras em vez de carvalhos há 5000 anos. Provavelmente a Península fica mais árida quando o clima aquece e mais húmida quando arrefece. Curiosamente outras regiões do Mediterrâneo não acompanham este padrão, caso da Península Itálica. Portanto o aquecimento «mexe» com o Atlântico, com as altas pressões que se acomodam a sudoeste de São Vicente e a oeste da costa portuguesa. Sendo assim, se o aquecimento estabilizar ou continuar, o litoral algarvio poderá ver a precipitação média anual cair para valores abaixo dos 400 mm, o mesmo sucederá também no Baixo Alentejo, já o Alto Alentejo cairá genericamente para valores inferiores a 500 mm.


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 15:44)

frederico disse:


> Comprei em Inglaterra um livro de um Prof. de Cambridge, fala sobre a evolução climática, a vegetação e os solos no Mediterrâneo.
> 
> Tem algumas páginas dedicadas a Portugal e Espanha. Em Gibraltar há medição da pluviosidade há cerca de 200 anos. O autor descobriu que Gibraltar no século XIX era muito mais húmido, com precipitação média em torno dos 1000 mm, e tem vindo a cair com altos e baixos até hoje. O mês de Março no passado era o mais chuvoso, a tendência para ficar seco pelos vistos já é antiga. O autor refere que a partir dos anos 40 até ao final dos 70 o clima arrefeceu e a  precipitação recuperou um pouco, mas depois mal começou a década de 80 voltou a tendência para a seca. Considera e bem, na minha opinião, que estes padrões de Gibraltar podem ser extrapolados para todo o sudoeste da Península Ibérica, e para isso analisou algumas estações portuguesas e espanholas. Portanto se Gibraltar perdeu mais de 300 mm é provável que o Sul de Portugal também tenha perdido 100 a 200 mm. Já tinha aqui colocado essa hipótese, depois de ler sobre a produção de castanha na serra de Tavira. Muito provavelmente estas são consequências do fim gradual da pequena Idade do Gelo. Existem ainda indícios de que no tempo dos romanos o Sul da Península era mais árido e seco, e de que o Norte de Portugal já teve azinheiras em vez de carvalhos há 5000 anos. Provavelmente a Península fica mais árida quando o clima aquece e mais húmida quando arrefece. Curiosamente outras regiões do Mediterrâneo não acompanham este padrão, caso da Península Itálica. Portanto o aquecimento «mexe» com o Atlântico, com as altas pressões que se acomodam a sudoeste de São Vicente e a oeste da costa portuguesa. Sendo assim, se o aquecimento estabilizar ou continuar, o litoral algarvio poderá ver a precipitação média anual cair para valores abaixo dos 400 mm, o mesmo sucederá também no Baixo Alentejo, já o Alto Alentejo cairá genericamente para valores inferiores a 500 mm.




Em relação à temperatura, eu penso que a sua subida nas últimas décadas é geral e ocorre em praticamente toda a Europa.

Em relação à precipitacao, eu penso que o Algarve beneficia classicamente das cut - offs que se formam a SO no Atlântico.

Tendo relação ou não com a subida das temperaturas, tenho a ideia que o número de cut - offs tem baixado drasticamente.

Pode estar aí parte da explicação da diminuição da precipitação.

Por outro lado, também me parece que a circulação atlântica também  baixa cada vez menos em latitude. Outrora era frequente a NAO  baixar no inverno até à Latitude de 30 graus, que beneficiava o Algarve.  Parece - me que isso se tem tornado mais raro.

E ainda para mais, o Algarve nos últimos anos não tem beneficiado muito das depressões que se formam no Mediterrâneo...

Mas isso pode ser uma situação meramente conjuntural e no futuro poder haver uma reversão dessa situação.


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

A chave está no triângulo Açores-Canárias-Gibraltar. Sem instabilidade aí não chove como deve ser no Sudoeste da Península e no Noroeste de Marrocos. E a instabilidade nessa zona tem diminuído gradualmente Por outro lado o Anticiclone marcha cada vez menos para o Reino Unido, a Escandinávia e a Islândia. Por que motivo sucede isto? Não sei mas poderá estar relacionado com o aumento da temperatura.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2016 às 20:48)

Pelo que vejo temos de nos preparar seriamente para um futuro próximo. Eu falo por mim que já não reconheço o nosso clima principalmente nestes últimos 3 anos. Já são 3 anos consecutivos mais ou menos com o mesmo padrão. Até a data ainda não houve nenhuma compensação, continuamos em fase decrescente, ou seja, temos os aquíferos muito fracos e agora também as barragens. A mim parece-me que a obra "Odelouca" está a mascarar o grave problema hídrico que atravessamos. Estes últimos 2 anos passaram-se bem mas este ano não me parece que será o caso.

Como já se referiu aqui o principal problema são as depressões Atlânticas que simplesmente não baixam em latitude. As frentes chegam todas debilitadas ao Sul. As cut-offs até tem existido e fazem o seu trabalho mas por si só não contribuem para a normalidade do nosso clima.
Jã nem me recordo de quando foi o último pós-frontal a atingir forte o Algarve...algo que a meu ver até era recorrente em anos normais.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

por amor de Deus parecem as velhinhas nas cheias, há vivo aqui a 50 anos e nunca vi nada igual, acho que por aqui o gosto pelo clima devia evitar isso, o que são 3 anos no clima uma foto num filme bem maior


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

> *Águas do Algarve está a implementar medidas de gestão adicionais para salvaguardar o abastecimento público no Verão *
> 
> Em nota à imprensa a Águas do Algarve S.A., informa que “apesar de grande parte do território Português ter registado, no mês de janeiro, valores de quantidade de precipitação superiores aos valores médios, sendo inclusive o valor médio nacional de janeiro o maior dos últimos 15 anos (189,0 mm) o que o caracteriza como um mês muito chuvoso, na região do Algarve a situação em termos de precipitação tem sido distinta do restante território. “
> 
> ...



Começa a tocar o alarme face á aproximação da época alta e ao baixo nível nas Albufeiras do Sotavento. 

Se não existisse Odelouca, já haveria racionamento de água no próximo Verão. Uns com tanta água e outros quase sem nenhuma. Fevereiro é mais um mês seco, por estas bandas. Talvez Março e Abril reponham algo mas não deve ser nada de extraordinário.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

por aqui é tanta que já nem cabe nos leitos dos rios e tudo que é encosta tem derrocadas


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 19:28)

Merece leitura detalhada... 

‘RELATÓRIO DE VULNERABILIDADES CLIMÁTICAS ATUAIS’ - MUNICÍPIO DE LOULÉ


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Merece leitura detalhada...
> 
> ‘RELATÓRIO DE VULNERABILIDADES CLIMÁTICAS ATUAIS’ - MUNICÍPIO DE LOULÉ



Obrigado Gerofil! Um estudo bastante interessante.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

será que a ilha da barreta pode ter a mesma classificação climática das selvagens?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2017 às 21:13)

Média na precipitação ocorrida em Olhão entre Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2016

Outubro: 64.9 mm (9 anos)
Novembro: 79.2 mm (9 anos)
Dezembro: 67.1 mm (9 anos)
Janeiro: 39.8 mm (9 anos)
Fevereiro: 44.0 mm (9 anos)
Março: 58.7 mm (9 anos)
Abril: 50.4 mm (9 anos)
Maio: 28.0 mm (9 anos)
Junho: 1.3 mm (9 anos)
Julho: 0.4 mm (9 anos)
Agosto: 0.4 mm (9 anos)
Setembro: 23.6 mm (9 anos)

Média anual dos últimos 9 anos: 457.8 mm

Em comparação com a média em Faro (Aeroporto) de 1971- 2000, o pior mês é, sem dúvida, o de Dezembro com quase metade da média e Janeiro. Os meses acima são claramente, Março, Abril, Maio e Setembro, sendo Outubro normal e Novembro ligeiramente abaixo. 

Neste momento, já tenho uma década de registos, lá mais para o final do ano, é que devo ter as contas feitas.


----------



## frederico (14 Out 2017 às 09:27)

A quantos quilometros da costa e a que altitude tens a estacao? 10 anos nao chega mas e um valor algo baixo. Dezembro e Janeiro estao com valores baixos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2017 às 13:10)

frederico disse:


> A quantos quilometros da costa e a que altitude tens a estacao? 10 anos nao chega mas e um valor algo baixo. Dezembro e Janeiro estao com valores baixos...



Em linha recta, diria que estou a 1.5 km do porto de pesca, a altitude é de 24 mts. Estás a ver, o Pingo Doce e o Aldi à entrada de Olhão, moro por detrás na urbanização para norte, no Pingo Doce vês um prédio com a construção parada é por detrás.

Não esqueças, que Olhão é mais seco que Faro ou Tavira, normalmente passa tudo ao lado, só em situações de sueste é que apanho bons temporais e sudoeste alguns, mas nem todos depende se entrar pelo Cabo de Santa Maria levo com um bom temporal, se entrar mais para Oeste, fico no meio Faro leva com mais e dado o desenho da costa não se passa nada e depois da Fuzeta até VRSA apanha também um bom temporal.


----------



## frederico (15 Out 2017 às 22:09)

Sim entao faz sentido, a Ria Formosa tem clima de estuario ou de cabo, mais seco portanto...

Ainda assim acho que no futuro os valores medios que tens para Dezembro e Janeiro deverao subir, e Abril e Marco deverao ter uma ligeira descida. Dezembro devera subir para cerca de 80 mm e Janeiro para 60 mm. Deves ficar no final perto dos 500 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2017 às 11:09)

Artigo que expressa bem o que se passa por cá. Só as Águas do Algarve é que vêm sempre com a mesma tanga em vez de assumirem um papel mais pedagógico.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/22/l...ta-quase-a-nadar-em-seco-nas-ribeiras-1789539


----------



## frederico (23 Out 2017 às 15:44)

O consumo de agua tem tendencia a aumentar. Ha inumeros projectos agricolas que vao implicar maiores consumos. Infelizmente, os algarvios sao portugueses e como tal alinham como carneiros. A alfarrobeira, a amendoeira ou a figueira, culturas de sequeiro, sairam de moda ha varias decadas. E os frutos secos sao tao caros... alem disso, no Algarve nao se produzem essencias para perfumes com a escala industrial que existe em Franca. Porque? A moda no Algarve sao os abacates, laranjeiras,campos de golfe e estufas de framboesa... tambem tem o seu lugar mas e preciso diversificar, nao ha nem havera agua no futuro!


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2017 às 19:11)

frederico disse:


> O consumo de agua tem tendencia a aumentar. Ha inumeros projectos agricolas que vao implicar maiores consumos. Infelizmente, os algarvios sao portugueses e como tal alinham como carneiros. A alfarrobeira, a amendoeira ou a figueira, culturas de sequeiro, sairam de moda ha varias decadas. E os frutos secos sao tao caros... alem disso, no Algarve nao se produzem essencias para perfumes com a escala industrial que existe em Franca. Porque? A moda no Algarve sao os abacates, laranjeiras,campos de golfe e estufas de framboesa... tambem tem o seu lugar mas e preciso diversificar, nao ha nem havera agua no futuro!


Só vejo mega projectos de laranjeiras que há 10 anos não valiam nada para não falar na proliferação de campos de golfe e jardins relvados! 
Impressionante como se apregoa o Algarve das amendoeiras e ver o desrespeito com que são tratadas. É triste e uma vergonha ....


----------



## Agreste (29 Out 2017 às 18:36)

deviamos usar as receitas do gás natural para pagar um projeto de futuro que era ligar as 4 grandes barragens do sul

Santa Clara
Odelouca-Messines
Odeleite-Balurcos
Pedrógão-Alqueva

uma espécie de Mekorot.

outro uso seriam as eólicas offshore.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2017 às 21:05)

*Média na precipitação ocorrida em Olhão entre Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2017*:

Outubro: 65.0 mm 
Novembro: 76.8 mm 
Dezembro: 68.0 mm 
Janeiro: 38.4 mm 
Fevereiro: 52.8 mm 
Março: 60.4 mm 
Abril: 47.5 mm 
Maio: 26.1 mm 
Junho: 1.2 mm 
Julho: 0.4 mm 
Agosto: 0.4 mm 
Setembro: 21.2 mm 

Média anual dos últimos 10 anos: 458.2 mm 

Comparando médias 71/2000 Faro (Aeroporto) com os últimos 10 anos por estações do ano:

Outono (SON): 163 mm
Média Outono 71/2000 (SON): 159.3 mm

Inverno (DJF): 159.2 mm
Média Inverno (DJF): 242.2 mm

Primavera (MAM): 134 mm
Média Primavera 71/2000 (MAM): 95.6 mm

Verão (JJA): 2 mm
Média Verão 71/2000 (JJA): 12 mm

Nestes últimos 10 anos, o Outono continua a ser uma estação que continua na média. com as oscilações habituais, como Outonos muito secos ou Outonos chuvosos.

Nestes últimos 10 anos, o Inverno nota-se claramente uma diminuição considerável na precipitação dos últimos 10 anos em relação à média, sendo o mês de Dezembro e Janeiro aqueles em que a quebra é maior na precipitação.

Já, na Primavera tem existido maior precipitação do que em relação à média, sendo Março o mês que mais cresceu em relação à média.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2017 às 22:41)

Olhando para as estacoes da Direccao Regional de Agricultura, este e um dos trimestres Out-Nov-Dez mais secos das ultimas decadas, na estacao de Cacela, por exemplo, e o mais seco dos ultimos 10 anos. No clima algarvio deve chover a potes nestes trimestre, e nos meses seguintes a volta de 50 mm e o ideal. Um final de Janeiro tempestuoso estraga a amendoa, Marco humido da cabo da nespera, e se Abril e Maio forem muito humidos com calor a mistura explodem as pragas. Pode ser que daqui a semana e meia venha uma boa surpresa...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

frederico disse:


> Olhando para as estacoes da Direccao Regional de Agricultura, este e um dos trimestres Out-Nov-Dez mais secos das ultimas decadas, na estacao de Cacela, por exemplo, e o mais seco dos ultimos 10 anos. No clima algarvio deve chover a potes nestes trimestre, e nos meses seguintes a volta de 50 mm e o ideal. Um final de Janeiro tempestuoso estraga a amendoa, Marco humido da cabo da nespera, e se Abril e Maio forem muito humidos com calor a mistura explodem as pragas. Pode ser que daqui a semana e meia venha uma boa surpresa...



A única diferença para o resto do país é que o ano hidrológico passado foi razoável ainda assim os níveis de água nas barragens vão por aí abaixo. Estou curioso para ver como se comportarão os próximos 3 meses, serão a diferença entre um verão terrível ou um verão calmo. 
Quanto ao que dizes a nível agrícola, sabes do que falas no entanto já nada é como antigamente. Se for preciso chove a potes até Março para depois termos uma Primavera quente e seca ou até o contrário. Actualmente está tudo tão desequilibrado que o equilíbrio só vem com mais desequilibrio


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

A grande mudanca e o posicionamento do anticiclone em frente a Peninsula, e frequentamente a estender-se ate ao Sul de Inglaterra e pelo ocidente da Franca, durante as estacoes mais humidas, de forma cada vez mais persistente. Resta perceber por que motivo tal sucede.


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Só vejo mega projectos de laranjeiras que há 10 anos não valiam nada para não falar na proliferação de campos de golfe e jardins relvados!
> Impressionante como se apregoa o Algarve das amendoeiras e ver o desrespeito com que são tratadas. É triste e uma vergonha ....



Nos anos 80 ja tinham abandonado o sequeiro... a amendoa algarvia durante algum tempo nao conseguia competir com a amendoa turca ou do Magrebe, mais barata, ou da California, produzida com regadio em grandes propriedades. Havia solucoes? Havia muitas, mas a agricultura nunca foi prioridade por causa do turismo, da construcao e do funcionalismo publico. Parte dos mega projectos que estao em marcha na regiao sao de espanhois e nao de portugueses. Os donos das terras arrendam, mas nao exploram. E ha uns anos nem sequer arrendavam, pois sonhavam que iam vender a um construtor milionario. Nao existe nenhuma fabrica decente que exporte produtos regionais e que compre frutos secos. Em Inglaterra e em Franca vende-se amarguinha da Sicilia, bolos de amendoa da Sicilia, queijos de figo e amendoa andaluzes e torrao de Alicante. Do Algarve? NADA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Amanhã, faz 25 anos, sobre o acidente do Aeroporto de Faro. 

Quem se lembra, dessa semana trágica e com chuva em que tudo jorrava água, ou não tivesse caído cerca de 400 mm. 

Se fosse agora, mas sem a tragédia no Aeroporto claro, seria engraçado vinha tudo a correr para as tv's e jornais que era o aquecimento global e as alterações climáticas.

Um dia, irá acontecer e todos vão ficar de boca aberta.


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fosse agora, mas sem a tragédia no Aeroporto claro, seria engraçado vinha tudo a correr para as tv's e jornais que era o aquecimento global e as alterações climáticas.
> 
> Um dia, irá acontecer e todos vão ficar de boca aberta.



Quanto muito só me dás razão numa anterior publicação que escrevi.

No regime mais brando, o das entradas atlânticas, tens registado menos precipitação. No regime mais imprevisível e volátil, o das _cut-off_, a precipitação tem ficado mais ou menos na média.

Como tal, continuo sem perceber. Onde está a negação do AG?


----------



## Torto 21 (20 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, faz 25 anos, sobre o acidente do Aeroporto de Faro.
> 
> Quem se lembra, dessa semana trágica e com chuva em que tudo jorrava água, ou não tivesse caído cerca de 400 mm.
> 
> ...


Só te enterras mais lol, continua a negar o AG, também disseste que Dezembro ia ser mais chuvoso do que Janeiro, veremos se acertas


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2017 às 10:00)

Em Gibraltar regista-se a precipitacao ha cerca de 200 anos e a tendencia de queda em dois seculos e notoria, ja nos anos 80 havia professores ingleses a notar a problematica do Anticiclone, tenho um livro sobre isto dessa altura que comprei num alfarrabista ingles. No entanto no Mediterraneo Oriental e Central a precipitacao nao tem caido na mesma proporcao, isto e algo que afecta sobretudo a Peninsula Iberica (nomeadamente o Sul) e o Magrebe, mas que tambem tem afectado ate a Franca e o Sul de Inglaterra.

Ate o professor Jose Hermano Saraiva dizia que os documentos antigos davam a entender que o Algarve ja tinha sido muito mais humido.

A ultima vez que me recordo de ver o jet stream a passar no Sul da Peninsula de forma estavel meses a fio, com as depressoes a cruzar a Peninsula em direccao ao Mediterraneo Central, foi em 2010.

Em 2012 o padrao mudou mas inicialmente afectou mais as regioes a Sul de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela, este ano e que foi mortal pois nem a Franca escapou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

*Minha previsão mensal para 2018 no Algarve em termos de precipitação*:

Janeiro - seco (acabou)
Fevereiro - seco
Março - seco/normal
Abril - chuvoso
Maio - seco
Junho - seco
Julho - seco
Agosto - seco
Setembro - chuvoso
Outubro - normal
Novembro - chuvoso
Dezembro - chuvoso

O método é simples e não tem qualquer ciência, bem ao estilo do Borda d'Água embora com outros métodos, ah não mete bruxarias nem macumbas. 

Já, é o 3º ano que faço, no máximo só errei 2 meses num ano, sempre Janeiro (2017/2016) e 2017 (Abril) e (Novembro).

Como, fiz hoje, o 2º semestre, resolvi publicar, para errar os meses todos, só para ficar mal visto.


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

Os valores de precipitacao na Primavera algarvia estao a recuperar muito bem depois da queda brutal que sofreram aproxidamente entre finais dos anos 70 e 2005. 

Estacao de Cacela

2006
Marco: 73.8
Abril: 50.4
Maio: 0
Total:  124.2

2007
Marco: 26.2
Abril: 41.6
Maio: 35.4
Total:  103.2

2008
Marco: 31.4
Abril: 163.2
Maio: 56
Total: 250.8

2009
Marco: 26.2
Abril: 37.4
Maio: 5.2
Total: 69

2010
Marco:71.6
Abril: 118.2
Maio: 14.2
Total: 204

2011
Marco: 195.8
Abril: 97.8
Maio: 78.2
Total: 371 .8

2012
Marco: 51.6
Abril: 32.6
Maio: 41.2
Total: 125.4

2012
Marco: 143.6
Abril: 14.6
Maio: 6
Total: 164.2

2014
Marco: 69
Abril: 60.2
Maio: 16.6
Total: 145.8

2015
Marco: 41.6
Abril: 31.8
Maio: 1.4
Total: 74.8

2016
Marco: 20.2
Abril: 53.8
Maio: 107
Total: 181

2017
Marco: 90.4
Abril: 26.2
Maio: 15.4
Total: 132


*Media dos ultimos 12 anos: 162.2 mm *


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2018 às 23:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Minha previsão mensal para 2018 no Algarve em termos de precipitação*:
> 
> Janeiro - seco (acabou)
> Fevereiro - seco
> ...



Já erraste o Março!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2018 às 20:32)

MSantos disse:


> Já erraste o Março!!



Não posso acertar tudo, senão faço concorrência ao Prof. Bambo.  Ainda, devo meter mais água.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2018 às 21:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não posso acertar tudo, senão faço concorrência ao Prof. Bambo.  Ainda, devo meter mais água.



Espero bem que continues a meter água (da chuva) nas previsões, era da maneira que não voltávamos a ter seca nos próximos tempos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2018 às 11:28)

MSantos disse:


> Espero bem que continues a meter água (da chuva) nas previsões, era da maneira que não voltávamos a ter seca nos próximos tempos!



Por este andar, Abril vou acertar.  Março, é que saiu fora da rota.


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2018 às 11:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por este andar, Abril vou acertar.  Março, é que saiu fora da rota.



Sim, Abril parece estar bem encaminhado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2018 às 20:13)

*Média mensal na precipitação ocorrida em Olhão entre Outubro de 2007 a Setembro de 2018*

Outubro: 60.8 mm 
Novembro: 72.8 mm 
Dezembro: 63.6 mm 
Janeiro: 37.8 mm 
Fevereiro: 53.5 mm 
Março: 69.2 mm 
Abril: 49.6 mm 
Maio: 24.3 mm 
Junho: 3.6 mm 
Julho: 0.4 mm 
Agosto: 0.5 mm 
Setembro: 19.4 mm 

Média anual dos últimos 11 anos: 455.5 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não posso acertar tudo, senão faço concorrência ao Prof. Bambo.  Ainda, devo meter mais água.


Acabaste mesmo por meter mais água, ou melhor, água a menos em Setembro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2018 às 23:45)

*Corretos: Fevereiro, Abril, Maio, Julho, Agosto, Novembro*
*Errados: Março, Junho, Setembro, Dezembro*

*6-4
*
Muito bom @algarvio1980 ! Mereces um bolo rei.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2018 às 15:54)

Boas,

Aqui por estes lados, o Ano Hidrológico anda assim:











Já são vários os anos com precipitação sempre abaixo da Normal...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2019 às 17:02)

*Algarve terá mais mortalidade devido a ondas de calor até ao final do século *

https://www.publico.pt/2019/06/04/s...e-devido-ondas-calor-ate-final-seculo-1875356

*Algarve, uma região tropical, ameaçada por falta de água e fogos florestais *

https://www.publico.pt/2019/06/04/l...-ameacada-falta-agua-fogos-florestais-1875348


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jun 2019 às 02:18)

Intrigado por um post que me lembro de ver aqui no fórum (já não sei de quem) sobre o facto de o Algarve se estar a tornar num lugar com um mínimo relativo de precipitação no inverno, em comparação com a primavera e (especialmente) o outono, resolvi ver as médias de Faro dos últimos anos para testar isso. Não foi tarefa fácil, e o meu processo não foi o mais "científico" (há imensas falhas entre 2012 e 2014 nos relatórios do IPMA, em que tentei usar valores do ogimet ou, na falha destes, estimativas com base nas estações algarvias que eram disponibilizadas nos relatórios), pelos que os valores poderão estar fora por meia dúzia de mm, mas cheguei a resultados que não estava à espera. No período 2011-2018, dezembro aparece como o 5º mês mais seco, e os 3 meses invernais são mais secos não só que outubro, novembro e março, mas também que abril e maio (este último por uma curta margem, que está dentro da "margem de erro" devido às aproximações que referi, mas mesmo assim)! Para quem não tem noção, na normal 1961-90 qualquer um dos meses invernais tinha pelo menos mais de 3 vezes a precipitação de maio, e 2 vezes a de abril. Mesmo num prazo mais longo, desde 2001, janeiro está na metade mais seca do ano, e fevereiro é mais seco que março... Se esta tendência se mantiver, a normal 1991-20 e a 2001-30 serão radicalmente diferentes das normais atuais


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2019 às 09:44)

Sim, @N_Fig
Apenas constastaste aquilo que os algarvios têm vindo constantemente a referir. Esta década tem sido muito seca no período invernal e mais chuvosa no período primaveril. Na verdade muitas vezes tem sido as primaveras a salvar isto.


----------



## frederico (30 Jun 2019 às 17:47)

Veremos se esta década é um outlier nos próximos anos. 

No final do século XIX houve um período muito chuvoso no Sul, sabemos por extrapolação dos dados do observatório de Gibraltar e pelas cheias históricas que ocorreram no Alentejo e Algarve. 

Contudo houve um período muito seco no início do século XX, com médias abaixo dos 400 ou mesmo 300 mm em locais do litoral algarvio. Mas depois de 1930 os valores recuperaram bem. A grande diferença agora em relação ao início do século XX está nas temperaturas, bem mais altas.


----------



## vitoreis (26 Ago 2019 às 12:52)

Sabem onde encontrar dados de temperatura mínima diária observados no interior algarvio? Dos últimos 5 anos?

Obrigado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

Se continuar este tempo pouco chuvoso que temos tido, o Algarve possivelmente passará a ser isto: 
Um "deserto", de certa maneira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2020 às 18:34)

*Chuva intensa no Algarve. "As infraestruturas atuais não estão adaptadas" *

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2020-11...As-infraestruturas-atuais-nao-estao-adaptadas

Tanta seca e depois cai duas pingas e é o que se vê. 

Nos próximos anos continuem a encher tudo de betão e cimento e a entubar ribeiras e ribeirinhos, mas depois não se esqueçam, que quando não chove é uma maravilha, mas quando cai uma chuvada vai tudo água abaixo. 

Em Setembro de 2008, foi assim, até considero mais graves do que desta vez, até a linha de comboio teve interrompida.

*Chuvada provoca manhã de horror*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/chuvada-provoca-manha-de-horror


Em Olhão, a CM gasta 1 milhão de euros do fundo ambiental a arranjar os jardins junto à Ria em prol do turismo, em vez de solucionar os problemas com as inundações, mas são as prioridades de quem nos governa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2022 às 18:07)

*Olhão

Ano Hidrológico Média na precipitação Outubro de 2007/Setembro de 2022

Outubro*: 54.6 mm (15 anos)

*Novembro*: 77.0 mm (15 anos)

*Dezembro*: 55.3 mm (15 anos)

*Janeiro*: 32.5 mm (15 anos)

*Fevereiro*: 45.5 mm (15 anos)

*Março*: 62.5 mm (15 anos)

*Abril*: 49.8 mm (15 anos)

*Maio*: 21.5 mm (15 anos)

*Junho*: 4.2 mm (15 anos)

*Julho*: 0.3 mm (15 anos)

*Agosto*: 0.3 mm (15 anos)

*Setembro*: 20.6 mm (15 anos)

*Média anual dos últimos 15 anos*: 424.1 mm 


*Por estações do ano*:

*Outono* - 152.2 mm
*Primavera* - 133.8 mm
*Inverno* - 133.3 mm
*Verão* - 4.8 mm

A tendência é esta, agora nos próximos 15 anos veremos o que vai acontecer, mas a minha perspectiva é que o Inverno vai ter que recuperar precipitação sobretudo nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2022 às 20:00)

O grande Incidente na A22 no Natal de 1992​





						O grande Incidente na A22 no Natal de 1992
					

Blog - Ideias de Segurança para uma Comunidade mais Resiliente




					safeplace52.blogspot.com
				




Faz 30 anos que aconteceu a semana mais trágica no Algarve, começou com o acidente trágico no Aeroporto de Faro

*Notícia da RTP*:









						Via do Infante fechada
					

Algarve, Via do Infante fechada ao trânsito entre Faro e Olhão, devido ao aluimento de terras provocado pelo mau tempo.




					arquivos.rtp.pt


----------



## tonítruo (24 Dez 2022 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Olhão
> 
> Ano Hidrológico Média na precipitação Outubro de 2007/Setembro de 2022
> 
> ...


Bastante interessante como março teve maior média que dezembro e janeiro.
E já agora esse valor de janeiro é surpreendentemente baixo


----------



## frederico (Domingo às 04:22)

tonítruo disse:


> Bastante interessante como março teve maior média que dezembro e janeiro.
> E já agora esse valor de janeiro é surpreendentemente baixo


Pelas minhas contas na estação de Faro na última década a precipitação média anual caiu 20%, cerca de 100 mm, no entanto não confio nos dados do IPMA. A queda contudo foi maior no Baixo Alentejo, ou Vale do Sado. Curiosamente nesta década a precipitação recuperou no Norte e Centro do país em relação a 2001-2010. Choveu mais no Norte mas caiu imenso no Sul.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 06:16)

frederico disse:


> no entanto não confio nos dados do IPMA


Quais dados, concretamente?


----------



## algarvio1980 (Domingo às 13:25)

StormRic disse:


> Quais dados, concretamente?


Da precipitação na estação Faro (Aeroporto) existiu falhas nos dados de precipitação, há uns anos atrás.


----------



## frederico (Domingo às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> Quais dados, concretamente?


Houve estações que falharam em dias de intensa precipitação e depois os relatórios foram publicados sem indicação que os dados estavam incompletos. Houve um ano recente em que na estação de VRSA ou na de Castro Marim faltavam mais de 100 mm.


----------



## frederico (Segunda às 16:20)

Quem é amigo, quem é?


----------

